# The Hive is Not Yet Dead.



## hafrogman

Well. . . I guess the Hive IS really dead.  Or one thread, at least.  Congrats to Aeson for the last (non-technical) post in the mother of all Hive threads.  Looks like we'll never beat Crothian now.

*looks around*

Feels empty. . .


----------



## Michael Morris

I've edited the last post to point to this one.


----------



## Aeson

The old thread had an amazing run. 

Congrats to you for getting a chance at starting a new hive thread.


----------



## hafrogman

Michael Morris said:
			
		

> I've edited the last post to point to this one.



Thanks, a touch of officialness for my very first Hive thread.   


			
				Aeson said:
			
		

> The old thread had an amazing run.



Yes, it did indeed.  Nearly 20 months, just a hair over 35,000 posts. An average of 54 posts PER DAY.  The likes of which never to be seen again, I fear.  Unless the slow down is located and we can return to 1,000+ post long threads.







			
				Aeson said:
			
		

> Congrats to you for getting a chance at starting a new hive thread.



Thank you, I saw an opportunity and totally snaked it before anyone else could take it from me.  Yoink!      Here ends the reign of Bront, here begins the rain of hafrogman.  Wait. . . rain of frogs?

...

*splat*

Curse you, Moses!!!!!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Rest In Peace old hive. 

 Long live the new hive!


----------



## Wereserpent

Woooh! 

Now we can get new pizza instead of eating that old one all the time.


----------



## Heckler

Wait...something's different...


----------



## hafrogman

Heckler said:
			
		

> Wait...something's different...



Don't worry about it too much.  Just watch where you step and buy an umbrella.  You'll be fine.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Heckler said:
			
		

> Wait...something's different...



Yeah,....

its a new thread.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Don't worry about it too much.  Just watch where you step and buy an umbrella.  You'll be fine.



*buys an umbrella*

_ribbit, ribbit, ribbit......_



Aw....crud!

Damn frog droppings.


----------



## Evilhalfling

the Reign of Frogs is a sure sign of the end of the world.


----------



## hafrogman

Reveille said:
			
		

> Damn frogs dropping.



Fixed that for you. . .


----------



## Heckler

*grabs gigstick*



			
				Reveille said:
			
		

> Damn frog drippings.




FIFMe


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Fixed that for you. . .



Frogs do excrete waste, right?


----------



## Heckler

Reveille said:
			
		

> Frogs do excrete waste, right?



Right.  It just doesn't stink.


----------



## Blackrat

Wait what! Nooo!!! The Hive died! Really! Okay, I'm overly melodramatic, you can slap me now.


Khaaaaaan!!!!

Had to say it  I'm a geek afterall


----------



## Relique du Madde

Woot!  I'm actually on a first page of a hive thread!!


----------



## HeavenShallBurn

[h1]The Hive is dead long live the Hive![/h1]


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> Woot!  I'm actually on a first page of a hive thread!!



Yeah, ain't it exciting  ?


----------



## hafrogman

Heckler said:
			
		

> *grabs gigstick*
> 
> FIFMe



*eep*    


			
				Reveille said:
			
		

> Frogs do excrete waste, right?



Depends how far they fell before landing.







			
				Blackrat said:
			
		

> Wait what! Nooo!!! The Hive died! Really! Okay, I'm overly melodramatic, you can slap me now.



_**SLAP**_ ... What?  He said I could. 







			
				Blackrat said:
			
		

> Khaaaaaan!!!!
> 
> Had to say it  I'm a geek afterall



No, no, no.  We're D&D geeks.

GenKhaaaaaaaan!


----------



## Wereserpent

Free Banana flavored soda for everyone!


----------



## Blackrat

Galeros said:
			
		

> Free Banana flavored soda for everyone!



Hmm. Fascinating. I'll take one.


----------



## Nyaricus

I saw the sign and decided to come in. How is everyone?


----------



## Jdvn1

Galeros said:
			
		

> Woooh!
> 
> Now we can get new pizza instead of eating that old one all the time.



 We get pizza once every thread?


----------



## Jdvn1

Ah, and, hello everyone!


----------



## moritheil

Where's my pizza?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Nyaricus said:
			
		

>



For some reason that picture reminds me of this guy:


----------



## Angel Tarragon

moritheil said:
			
		

> Where's my pizza?



In the oven!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Yeah, ain't it exciting  ?




Very..  for once I'm able to follow the conversation enough to make a "relevant" post..  And yes, I am aware that almost anything posted in the hive is abstractly relevant to the discussion at hand... but you get my drift.. 



			
				Reveille said:
			
		

> In the oven!





Ya sure?  Cuz I just ate one that was in the oven.


----------



## HeavenShallBurn

I am eating pizza as I make this post...mmmm pizza


----------



## Wereserpent

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> Ya sure?  Cuz I just ate one that was in the oven.




Great, now you ate our only pizza for this thread!


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Drive-by Hiving.


----------



## Heckler

YEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!

PAGE TWO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Soon the hive will regain its former glory!

We are an unstoppable posting juggernaut!

And now, I'm off to order pizza.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Galeros said:
			
		

> Great, now you ate our only pizza for this thread!




Nope, I liberated the pizza from the oven's tyrannical rule. Then subjugated it to my ravenous whims


----------



## HeavenShallBurn

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> Nope, I liberated the pizza from the oven's tyrannical rule. Then subjugated it to my ravenous whims



Nooo.....  think of the starving children.  On second thought don't bother they're far too stringy and malnourished.


----------



## Jdvn1

I really feel like eating pizza now. Blast!


----------



## Jdvn1

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> Nope, I liberated the pizza from the oven's tyrannical rule. Then subjugated it to my ravenous whims



 Is that CN?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Is that CN?



 Chaotic Neutral or Cartoon Network?


----------



## Jdvn1

Reveille said:
			
		

> Chaotic Neutral or Cartoon Network?



 Is that a rhetorical question? One that isn't meant to be answered?

Or is it a rhetorical answer? One that isn't meant to be questioned?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

not rhetorical in the least.


----------



## Steve Jung

Heckler said:
			
		

> YEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!
> 
> PAGE TWO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Soon the hive will regain its former glory!



That's a tall order.


----------



## Relique du Madde

While thinking about whether I was Chaotic Neutral or Cartoon Network, I came up with a startling conclusion about why so many kids are growing up emo: It's because they grew upwatching anime.

I fear what will happen to the next generation... the youtube generation.


----------



## Jdvn1

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> While thinking about whether I was Chaotic Neutral or Cartoon Network, I came up with a startling conclusion about why so many kids are growing up emo: It's because they grew upwatching anime.
> 
> I fear what will happen to the next generation... the youtube generation.



 In my experience, the direction of causality flows the other way. Kids are emo, and they are able to relate to anime characters. Once they get older, they're no longer able to relate and move on from anime.


----------



## Blackrat

Sigh. It doesn't feel the same anymore . The Hive that is. There's no fun in being on page 2 when you have once been on page 882


----------



## HeavenShallBurn

For posterity I downloaded the old Hive thread.  It was 11.22Mb, that's a lot of posts.


----------



## Jdvn1

Do you also have the older Hive threads? The Hive, before that thread, used to cut off threads at around 1000 posts anyways.

I really don't think this cut is a big deal. All Hive threads must eventually come to an end. Such is the way of the Hive.


----------



## HeavenShallBurn

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Do you also have the older Hive threads? The Hive, before that thread, used to cut off threads at around 1000 posts anyways.
> 
> I really don't think this cut is a big deal. All Hive threads must eventually come to an end. Such is the way of the Hive.



Did and still might but they'd be on one of my backup CDs since I cleaned out a lot of my folders around 2005.


----------



## Aurora

Page 2 is where it is at, baby.


----------



## Aurora

I am reheating leftover chinese food. What are you all doing?


----------



## HeavenShallBurn

Aurora said:
			
		

> I am reheating leftover chinese food. What are you all doing?



I am eating leftover pizza (ha ha I ate the Hive's pizza).  While writing a pair of papers and listening to Dream Evil.  

I have decided that their song "The Chosen Ones" is the perfect Space Marine or Paladin theme.  

We are the Chosen Ones,
We sacrifice our Blood.
We kill for Honor.
We are the Holy Ones,
Our armor stained with Blood.
We kill the Dragon.
We are the Chosen Ones.


----------



## Aurora

So long as it isn't LaRosa's or Marion's pizza, I am okay with it. 

In other news, I am now drinking a Coke bottled in Mexico.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aurora said:
			
		

> In other news, I am now drinking a Coke bottled in Mexico.




 I wish I had some of that.

Oh well, I have some Cream Soda with me, so I can drink that.  

Right now I am waiting for it to be 5 o' clock so I can eat dinner(Turkey Sandwiches).


----------



## Jdvn1

Steak for me tonight!


----------



## Heckler

Aurora said:
			
		

> I am reheating leftover chinese food. What are you all doing?



The Chinese place across the street from me closed for the month.  They actually went back to China for the New Year.

I miss my sweet and sour chickens.


----------



## Aeson

HeavenShallBurn said:
			
		

> For posterity I downloaded the old Hive thread.  It was 11.22Mb, that's a lot of posts.



How do you download a thread?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aurora said:
			
		

> In other news, I am now drinking a Coke bottled in Mexico.




So cruel....  I seriously wish that Coke used glass bottles in the US in a larger then 8 ounces.. But then again, nothing beats the taste of a cold Mexican coke..


----------



## HeavenShallBurn

Aeson said:
			
		

> How do you download a thread?



Thread Tools ->Download this Thread


----------



## Aeson

What format is the file downloaded in? It shows up as unknown.


----------



## HeavenShallBurn

Aeson said:
			
		

> What format is the file downloaded in? It shows up as unknown.



Don't worry just Open With using a browser or word processor and it'll show up fine.


----------



## Talislan

THE HIVE IS DEAD!
LONG LIVE THE HIVE!

Don't mind me, I'm British.

T.


----------



## Blackrat

Wohoo! I just found out that my financial situation is such that I can finally return to my studies in autumn. Thank you for listening. I just needed to tell someone how excited I am  .


----------



## Jdvn1

Congratulations! That's great news!


----------



## hafrogman

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Wohoo! I just found out that my financial situation is such that I can finally return to my studies in autumn. Thank you for listening. I just needed to tell someone how excited I am  .



Yay for school!!!!

Wait, I graduated!

Yay for NO MORE school!    

Seriously though, good on you.  I'm excited for you, too.


----------



## Blackrat

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Yay for school!!!!
> 
> Wait, I graduated!
> 
> Yay for NO MORE school!
> 
> Seriously though, good on you.  I'm excited for you, too.



Yeah. Now it's only three to four years for my masters degree  . Before today I feared I'd have to postpone it to at least six years.


----------



## Jdvn1

I'm applying to grad school and am waiting for acceptance or nonacceptance letters.

Here's hoping! An MA in 2 years, or a PhD in 5!
(Alternately, I'm considering 2 MAs in 4 years).


----------



## Mr. Beef

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Wohoo! I just found out that my financial situation is such that I can finally return to my studies in autumn. Thank you for listening. I just needed to tell someone how excited I am  .




Congradulations! Hopefully my financial situation will change soon and I can go back to school too. 

BTW: First post in the new hive. Huzzah!

Mr. Beef


----------



## Jdvn1

Hey, Mr. Beef--are you related to Steak?


----------



## Mr. Beef

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Hey, Mr. Beef--are you related to Steak?



Nope, no relation. Although anything done by Mike Nelson is great stuff.


----------



## Steve Jung

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Wohoo! I just found out that my financial situation is such that I can finally return to my studies in autumn. Thank you for listening. I just needed to tell someone how excited I am  .



Congrats on the returning to school deal. What are you studying?


----------



## Aurora

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Wohoo! I just found out that my financial situation is such that I can finally return to my studies in autumn. Thank you for listening. I just needed to tell someone how excited I am  .



Congrats! That is great news!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Pizza for dinner tonight. Veggie lover + chicken.   

Good stuff!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Honk if you love the hive:


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:
			
		

> Honk if you love the hive:




 Dude.. I don't think that picture is work safe...    I think i have to shut off my monitor before people start to look at me funny..

wait...  they already do..


----------



## megamania

Ooo-roooga!  Ooo-rooga!


beep beep   ????


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Whats happening mega? Long time no see.


----------



## Jdvn1

HONK!


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Howdy Hive.

Blackrat, that's fantastic news that you get to return to school. Glad to hear you have the funds to do that.

Here in Shelby County Indiana it is 9 degrees outside this morning. I am waiting inside my grape-hued interior conversion van (given to us by my inlaws) for the service representative to complete his check of our church house's gas lines and our dual furnaces inside the fellowship hall. A gray squirrel has apparently made his home inside one of the fellowship hall's kitchen cabinets, if the bushy tail and scrabbling noises are evidence.

My grandfather passed away two days after we got here, and then my husband's cousin drowned the next Wednesday in Indian Creek down in Brown County. Our water pump froze and the casing cracked--probably happened well before we bought the property. That's why I'm out here today, waiting on the gent to check our heating system. Once we can get the church heated past freezing, we can replace the water pump and pressure tank.

God is good, even if he does have a sense of humor.


----------



## megamania

Reveille said:
			
		

> Whats happening mega? Long time no see.





The usual.

I have four books remaining then my template list will be done (but the four that remain....  !!!!!).

half way through Tome of Horrors II then i have Monster's Handbook, Advanced Beastary and Book of Templates.


Beyond that, usual money woes.   Waiting for either phone or internnet to be disconnected.  Internet will go down about march 3rd if unpaid and I have no idea where the phone is at.  Wife is seriously considering getting a different ( a real - I didn't say that out loud did I?) job if she doesn't get a raise soon.

Still hoping to start a new Eberron campaign but I don't see it happening.   To keep my sanity I will undoubtably return to posting on Storyhour section where I am DM and player.  Not the same but it keeps my creative juices going and my sanity on this side of negative. (well- sorta).


Otherwise... been staying away from EN World quite a bit lately.  Seems slow and unresponsive as of late.



yourself?


----------



## megamania

oh and the Hive is not the same or complete without a quick-


I love puppies.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

I love kittens.   

They make me feel all warm and fuzzy inside.


----------



## Aurora

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> HONK!



That is one adorable chubby baby. My son is chubby, but he doesn't have rolls like that! 

In other news, I'd honk that funny looking guy's nose too if I were her. Then, I'd smack it and say "NO! BAD!!!"


----------



## Aurora

Fru, Are you going to GenCon this year? Damnit, someone else from the freaking hive needs to go!!! (I can't call you Rev, it just doesn't sound right.)


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Fru, Are you going to GenCon this year? Damnit, someone else from the freaking hive needs to go!!! (I can't call you Rev, it just doesn't sound right.)



I wish. My mom has enough on her plate w/o having to take the time to arrange hotel accomadations and flight plans. The one year you are going, and I've been trying to get you to go so we can finally meet face to face. Blast it!


----------



## Jdvn1

Aurora said:
			
		

> Fru, Are you going to GenCon this year? Damnit, someone else from the freaking hive needs to go!!! (I can't call you Rev, it just doesn't sound right.)



 If you pay for my plane ticket and hotel fare (I promise I won't run the bill up further), I'll go.


----------



## bento

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> HONK!



My wife said tonight that she really wants to get rid of the bushes.  I said "Bushes?  Just wait until next January, and unless Jeb runs in the future, we won't hear from them for a long while."

At that point I realized she was talking about our shrubs.   

How's it going Hivers?


----------



## Heckler

bento said:
			
		

> My wife said tonight that she really wants to get rid of the bushes.  I said "Bushes?  Just wait until next January, and unless Jeb runs in the future, we won't hear from them for a long while."
> 
> At that point I realized she was talking about our shrubs.
> 
> How's it going Hivers?



Now, see, I thought she was going in a whooooooooole different direction.[/pernert]


----------



## Mycanid

AUGH!

The hive thread croaked!

That is ... this new one ... the old one ... err ... nevermind. 

Long live the hive!


----------



## Mycanid

Official welcomes to one and all into the new hive thread, by the way.

I am kinda hoping that some of the randomling folks who originally started the site after the hive thread before the last one was closed, etc. will start coming around to this thread now ... it would be good methinks ... and appropriate in so many ways.


----------



## Mycanid

Sorry ... had to post whore to get to 7400 posts.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Sorry ... had to post whore to get to 7400 posts.



Congratulations my fungal friend.


----------



## Mycanid

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> Congratulations my fungal friend.




Why thank you! 

Admittedly I was not around much the past few months in the hive ... only popping my head in here and there.

Maybe things will be able to pick up the pace a bit in the future.


----------



## Jdvn1

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Sorry ... had to post whore to get to 7400 posts.



 Congrats.  I'm sure 7400 is some kind of milestone.


----------



## Mycanid

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Congrats.  I'm sure 7400 is some kind of milestone.




No - just a nice round number ... I lingered between 7300 and 7400 for a VERY long time.  :\


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Congrats.  I'm sure 7400 is some kind of milestone.



Actually the milestone that comes after 6,000 is 10,000.


----------



## Wereserpent

I often wonder why this new Hivemind thread seems so lonely.  Then I remembered that we need to fill it up.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Galeros said:
			
		

> I often wonder why this new Hivemind thread seems so lonely.  Then I remembered that we need to fill it up.



With posts that is!


----------



## Wereserpent

Reveille said:
			
		

> With posts that is!




Yes, we inject posts into the Hive.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Galeros said:
			
		

> Yes, we inject posts into the Hive.



Inject?!


----------



## hafrogman

Reveille said:
			
		

> Inject?!



Yes.  Now, try and relax.  This will only hurt for a moment. . .

*pulls out horse syringe*


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Yes.  Now, try and relax.  This will only hurt for a moment. . .
> 
> *pulls out horse syringe*


----------



## hafrogman

Reveille said:
			
		

>



Hey Vern!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Hey Vern!



Actually, thats Ernest. He always referred to the audience as Vern.


----------



## hafrogman

Reveille said:
			
		

> Actually, thats Ernest. He always referred to the audience as Vern.



Yeah, I know.  It's still his catch phrase.

So . . . go look over Shayuri's character, pronounce her fit and start us up.


----------



## Mycanid

Ok ... time to wake up and smell the coffee methinks ... oh, and put that nasty syringe away Hafrog.


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Ok ... time to wake up and smell the coffee methinks ... oh, and put that nasty syringe away Hafrog.



No, no.  It's cool.  It's full of non-dairy creamer.  Have a squirt in your coffee.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Yeah, I know.  It's still his catch phrase.
> 
> So . . . go look over Shayuri's character, pronounce her fit and start us up.



The game starts in the virtual world, so I need Blackrat to finish up and post his avatar character. After he does that I'll start up the In Character thead.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> No, no.  It's cool.  It's full of non-dairy creamer.  Have a squirt in your coffee.



Is that 100% undiluted cow milk?


----------



## hafrogman

Reveille said:
			
		

> Is that 100% undiluted cow milk?



um. . . non-dairy cow milk?  That would be quite the invention.  :-?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Ok ... time to wake up and smell the coffee methinks ... oh, and put that nasty syringe away Hafrog.



I've already had two cups of coffee and my mind is still in a fog.


----------



## hafrogman

Reveille said:
			
		

> The game starts in the virtual world, so I need Blackrat to finish up and post his avatar character. After he does that I'll start up the In Character thead.



Ah, so it's all the rodent's fault!  Where is that dirty rat, anyways?


----------



## hafrogman

Reveille said:
			
		

> I've already had two cups of coffee and my mind is still in a fog.



Allow me to steal that statement for a moment.  Just a few tweaks and I think it'll work for me.

I've already had one can of soda and my mind is still a frog.  

...  Yeah, that looks about right.


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Ah, so it's all the rodent's fault!  Where is that dirty rat, anyways?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> um. . . non-dairy cow milk?  That would be quite the invention.  :-?



No I meant *real* _unadelterated_ cow-milk.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Allow me to steal that statement for a moment.  Just a few tweaks and I think it'll work for me.
> 
> I've already had one can of soda and my mind is still a frog.
> 
> ...  Yeah, that looks about right.



Now, my third cup of java is brewing.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Ah, so it's all the rodent's fault!  Where is that dirty rat, anyways?



Probably sleeping right now. Its 12:23 am in London and 1:23 am in Prague right tnow.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Asleep at 12:23 am!?!?!? What kind of person sleeps before 3:00 am?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> Asleep at 12:23 am!?!?!? What kind of person sleeps before 3:00 am?



The kind of person that has a day job. People unlike me. I'm up anywhere between 11 am to 2 pm and stay up till about 6 am.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I usually get up between 9 and noon then stay up till anywhere between 3 and 5.


----------



## jefgorbach

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Don't worry about it too much.  Just watch where you step and buy an umbrella.  You'll be fine.





check the BBC news ... those frogs weigh in at 10 pounds EACH !!!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

jefgorbach said:
			
		

> check the BBC news ... those frogs weigh in at 10 pounds EACH !!!



That'd hurt. You'd need an adamantine unmbrella with magically strengthened leather covers.


----------



## Mycanid

Adamantine umbrellas????


----------



## Aeson

Reveille said:
			
		

> That'd hurt. You'd need an adamantine unmbrella with magically strengthened leather covers.



Which mob drops the umbrella and is it a purple?


----------



## Aeson

The moon was looking a bit red tonight. Anyone else get to see it?


----------



## megamania

Working.


No red moon


No lunar eclipse



I just got to see plastic and metal pieces all night.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I think Penguins drop purple umbrellas...  that and stogies.



As far as the eclipse is concerned, I only to see that a small fuzzy black chunk was taken out of the moon's left side.  In other works, I missed it


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:
			
		

> The game starts in the virtual world, so I need Blackrat to finish up and post his avatar character. After he does that I'll start up the In Character thead.



Working on it as fast as I can. Ready by tomorrow. Promise  


			
				Hafrogman said:
			
		

> Ah, so it's all the rodent's fault! Where is that dirty rat, anyways?



Hmph. It's always the rodent's fault. It's just the same thing as in the dark-ages. We get the blames.... Oh, this time IT IS the rodent's fault  ? Whoops, my bad. Sorry... I'll get to it ASAP.


			
				Rev said:
			
		

> Probably sleeping right now. Its 12:23 am in London and 1:23 am in Prague right tnow.



And it was 2:23 here. So yeah, I was asleep. Workday today.


> The kind of person that has a day job. People unlike me. I'm up anywhere between 11 am to 2 pm and stay up till about 6 am.



I was wondering one day what you were doing up at noon finland time. Must've been 3am or something there.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:
			
		

> And it was 2:23 here. So yeah, I was asleep. Workday today.



So, you're on Eastern European Time (EET).


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:
			
		

> So, you're on Eastern European Time (EET).



You could say it like that too. I usually tell people that I live on my own personal time-zone. Which is usually at least three thousand years behind or a few hundred years ahead of others. My mind tends to live in ancient egypt or in the universe of B5 depending on the day  .


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:
			
		

> My mind tends to live in ancient egypt or in the universe of B5 depending on the day  .



My mind tends to live temporally free; wandering from place to place and time to time. Its wonderful.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:
			
		

> The moon was looking a bit red tonight. Anyone else get to see it?




I did.


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> The moon was looking a bit red tonight. Anyone else get to see it?




Nothing here either ... it was overcast for the eclipse. 

But afterward (oh ... about 9:15 pm or so) when I saw it it did not look red or what not ....

You been reading Stephen King again Aeson?


----------



## Jdvn1

Reveille said:
			
		

> Actually the milestone that comes after 6,000 is 10,000.



The way I see it, post count milestones are arbitrary and only worth as much value as people individually invest in it. That is, it doesn't mean anything and it's a personal thing. It's not like there are rules to this. If someone wants to have 7400 as his personal milestone, that's fine by me.


----------



## Jdvn1

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Nothing here either ... it was overcast for the eclipse.



Yep, here too. It rained all day!


----------



## Jdvn1

Aeson said:
			
		

> The moon was looking a bit red tonight. Anyone else get to see it?



 You made the moon blush? That's a new one; very impressive.


----------



## Jdvn1

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Adamantine umbrellas????



 Yeah! It isn't a _man's_ umbrella unless it has DR 3/-.


----------



## Mycanid

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Yeah! It isn't a _man's_ umbrella unless it has DR 3/-.


----------



## Mycanid

Hmm ... curiously quiet in here today ... I wonder if everyone is still recovering from the violent lycanthropic changes they underwent last night?


----------



## Jdvn1

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hmm ... curiously quiet in here today ... I wonder if everyone is still recovering from the violent lycanthropic changes they underwent last night?



 Could you tell a difference? I thought it was normal for gamers to be a little extra hairy...


----------



## Mycanid

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Could you tell a difference? I thought it was normal for gamers to be a little extra hairy...




Well ... for example a were-shark has a bit of a difference between lycanthropic and non-lycanthropic stage ...


----------



## Jdvn1

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Well ... for example a were-shark has a bit of a difference between lycanthropic and non-lycanthropic stage ...



 Are you saying the Hive suffocated while in shark form?!


----------



## Mycanid

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Are you saying the Hive suffocated while in shark form?!




Err ... no ... although maybe some of the HIVERS might have.


----------



## Wereserpent

*Eats french fries*


----------



## Jdvn1

Galeros said:
			
		

> *Eats french fries*



 /me wants some.


----------



## Wereserpent

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> /me wants some.




*Eats the rest without giving Jdvn1 any*


----------



## Jdvn1

Be that way! I'll get my own! I'll _make_ my own fresh french fries! And see if you get any!



... I'm sorry, you can have some if you want.

I suck at being mean.


----------



## Mycanid

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Be that way! I'll get my own! I'll _make_ my own fresh french fries! And see if you get any!
> 
> 
> 
> ... I'm sorry, you can have some if you want.
> 
> I suck at being mean.










S'okay my good sir.


----------



## Joker

I think Morrus lied about the real reason why he closed the old Hive.

I think the truth is is that once a thread reaches a certain amount of posts from different people it can actually develop an AI and a personality of it's own.

This is what he was trying to avoid I think.

...

...therefor we are.


----------



## Joker

After re-reading some of the new thread I have come to the conlusion that it wouldn't be a particularly smart AI.


----------



## hafrogman

Joker said:
			
		

> After re-reading some of the new thread I have come to the conlusion that it wouldn't be a particularly smart AI.



. . . Ow.

Dude, that's harsh.  I mean, really harsh.  I personally believe that the Hive hosts some of the most brilliant minds on the board.  And I find your lack of faith . . . disturbing.

*plays "I'm crushing your head" with Joker*


----------



## Aeson

A new thread brings us a new troll. Welcome, Joker.


----------



## Wereserpent

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Be that way! I'll get my own! I'll _make_ my own fresh french fries! And see if you get any!
> 
> 
> 
> ... I'm sorry, you can have some if you want.
> 
> I suck at being mean.




*Eats all of Jdvn1's french fries*


----------



## Mycanid

S'okay Hafrog and Aeson ... Joker will come around to see things the way they ... ARE.

Muwahahaha....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> The way I see it, post count milestones are arbitrary and only worth as much value as people individually invest in it. That is, it doesn't mean anything and it's a personal thing. It's not like there are rules to this. If someone wants to have 7400 as his personal milestone, that's fine by me.



Notice the stick out tongue smiley.


----------



## Mycanid

Oh ... and btw ... welcome Joker.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Galeros said:
			
		

> *Eats all of Jdvn1's french fries*


----------



## Mycanid

Reveille said:
			
		

> Notice the stick out tongue smiley.




Hee hee.

Troublemaker.


----------



## Mycanid

Reveille said:
			
		

>




Hey?!   

What's with using my fave smiley?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> A new thread brings us a new troll. Welcome, Joker.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hey?!
> 
> What's with using my fave smiley?



I happen to like it a lot.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Joker said:
			
		

> After re-reading some of the new thread I have come to the conlusion that it wouldn't be a particularly smart AI.


----------



## Mycanid

Reveille said:
			
		

> I happen to like it a lot.




So I see.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Joker said:
			
		

> I think Morrus lied about the real reason why he closed the old Hive.
> 
> I think the truth is is that once a thread reaches a certain amount of posts from different people it can actually develop an AI and a personality of it's own.
> 
> This is what he was trying to avoid I think.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...therefor we are.





So... if we take the old hive and boot it into a server then get a fraction of ENWorld to donate CPU to that server in the guise of a SPN the Hive would become a sentient being?  AWESOME!


----------



## Jdvn1

Joker said:
			
		

> After re-reading some of the new thread I have come to the conlusion that it wouldn't be a particularly smart AI.



 Good! We wouldn't have it any other way!

Are you here to fix or to continue that tradition?


----------



## Steve Jung

We tried it once. That way led to Skynet. The time travel paradoxes took months to unscramble.


----------



## Jdvn1

Galeros said:
			
		

> *Eats all of Jdvn1's french fries*



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!! [/Vader]


----------



## Jdvn1

Reveille said:
			
		

> Notice the stick out tongue smiley.



You just hit 20312! New milestone!


----------



## Jdvn1

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> We tried it once. That way led to Skynet. The time travel paradoxes took months to unscramble.



Of course, it doesn't help when some people want to keep it scrambled...


----------



## Steve Jung

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Of course, it doesn't help when some people want to keep it scrambled...



Well yeah. But we don't like to talk about that much.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> You just hit 20312! New milestone!



So I see.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> We tried it once. That way led to Skynet. The time travel paradoxes took months to unscramble.



After hiring many Time Enforcement Commission officers we did though.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!! [/Vader]



*gives Jdvn1 fresh baked french fries*

Enjoy!


----------



## Jdvn1

*munch munch munch*

Thanks!



I like the term "TECOs" or maybe "teeks" for short, referring to time enforcement commission officers.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I like the term "TECOs" or maybe "teeks" for short, referring to time enforcement commission officers.



You do know which movie that is from though, right?


----------



## Aurora

Mmmmm I like french fries when they have just come out of the fryer a nice glden brown with a good sprinkling of salt on them. Mmmmm Then give me cold ketchup with a little yellow mustard swirled in for dipping. 

Now I am hungry. Curses!


----------



## megamania

FOOD!


Fries sound good.


Onion Rings sound better.

throw in a bacon cheese burger with sautayed onions and wash it down with an ice cold beverage.......



heavenly.





'allo Hive of a new mind(s).


----------



## megamania

Reveille said:
			
		

> You do know which movie that is from though, right?





Time Cop?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> Time Cop?



Thanks mega.   

Yes.  :\


----------



## megamania

One of those movies that I know I should not like but love.   I really want to get it on DVD at some point.


----------



## megamania

Seems kinda quiet in the new improved original formula Hive.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> Seems kinda quiet in the new improved original formula Hive.



What?! I'm on page 5 (i've 40posts/page option enabled)), prolly page 6 or 7 on default. 7 pages is quiet?


----------



## megamania

Started roughly 1 week ago.  2/15/07 1pm.  so a page a day....yup.   Course that could be because I've been away from EN World.


----------



## megamania

Speaking of which.... I ought to be going.   Did the tread mill thing today and I gotta go to work in the AM still.


Later folk(s).


----------



## Jdvn1

megamania said:
			
		

> Time Cop?



I didn't know that. I haven't seen that one.


----------



## megamania

Vandamme movie.


----------



## Jdvn1

Aurora said:
			
		

> Mmmmm I like french fries when they have just come out of the fryer a nice glden brown with a good sprinkling of salt on them. Mmmmm Then give me cold ketchup with a little yellow mustard swirled in for dipping.
> 
> Now I am hungry. Curses!



 You know what's good? Get the small red potatoes, quarter them, pan fry them, sprinkle a little salt and sugar. Yum yum.


----------



## Jdvn1

megamania said:
			
		

> Vandamme movie.



 JCVD! In that case, I may have seen it, but his movies all run together for me.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I didn't know that. I haven't seen that one.



Rent it. Mia Sara nude scene.


----------



## Jdvn1

megamania said:
			
		

> FOOD!
> 
> 
> Fries sound good.
> 
> 
> Onion Rings sound better.
> 
> throw in a bacon cheese burger with sautayed onions and wash it down with an ice cold beverage.......
> 
> 
> 
> heavenly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'allo Hive of a new mind(s).



 Oh, I love sauteed onions... mmm.... 

Looks like you have to go, though? G'night!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> You know what's good? Get the small red potatoes, quarter them, pan fry them, sprinkle a little salt and sugar. Yum yum.



I'm gonna have to put those on the shopping list.


----------



## Jdvn1

Reveille said:
			
		

> Rent it. Mia Sara nude scene.



 Doesn't sound like the sort of movie I could watch with the girlfriend, hm?


----------



## Jdvn1

Reveille said:
			
		

> I'm gonna have to put those on the shopping list.



 Plus, since they're little and red, they make for great presentation (a less manly man may say "cute." )

Oh, and actually... maybe you cut them into eights? I don't remember, whatever's small and bite-sized-ish.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Doesn't sound like the sort of movie I could watch with the girlfriend, hm?



Oh,its fine for that. Its just a make out scene between VD and MS. All you really see is a some t*tty.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Plus, since they're little and red, they make for great presentation (a less manly man may say "cute." )
> 
> Oh, and actually... maybe you cut them into eights? I don't remember, whatever's small and bite-sized-ish.



 Duly noted. Can't wait to get them.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Doesn't sound like the sort of movie I could watch with the girlfriend, hm?




10 seconds of boobies don't count... specially when its in the middle of a minute of Van Dam's ass, his back and him making out with her.  Your eyes probably wouldn't be readjusted from seeing his crack by the time her boobs are off the screen.


----------



## Jdvn1

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> 10 seconds of boobies don't count... specially when its in the middle of a minute of Van Dam's ass, his back and him making out with her.  Your eyes probably wouldn't be readjusted from seeing his crack by the time her boobs are off the screen.



 Are you trying to convince me not watch the movie?


----------



## Jdvn1

Reveille said:
			
		

> Duly noted. Can't wait to get them.



 Oh, and if you like spices and herbs and butter and that sort of thing, can't hurt either.

I think my culinary is showing.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Oh, and if you like spices and herbs and butter and that sort of thing, can't hurt either.
> 
> I think my culinary is showing.



I do happen to like spices; Mrs. Dash, Garlic Powder or Minced Garlic, Chili Powder, Minced Onions, Pepper.  

Yeah, I like a lot of spices.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Are you trying to convince me not watch the movie?




Only if you plan on watching the movie just for that scene.... its much easier to just type in "Mia Sara Nude" into google and check out the video results


----------



## Joker

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Good! We wouldn't have it any other way!
> 
> Are you here to fix or to continue that tradition?




Knowing me and my insightful comments, I will likely bring it down a notch.

And thank you for all the welcomes.  I have been here before but I think it got lost in the far reaches of our consciousness.

Oh and thanks for the visual of Van Damme's crack.  Now I have to look at a copious amount of breasts to put that visual in the far reaches of my consciousness.

Edit:  I even stutter while writing when I have Van Damme's crack in my mind's eye.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Joker said:
			
		

> Edit:  I even stutter while writing when I have Van Damme's crack in my mind's eye.




All in a day's work for Captain KillJoy!


----------



## megamania

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Doesn't sound like the sort of movie I could watch with the girlfriend, hm?





Depends on the girl friend 



but generally... no.   However there is the famous Damme move where he is in his undies and does a split to hold himself off the ground that some women liked.   Go figure.


----------



## megamania

Reveille said:
			
		

> Oh,its fine for that. Its just a make out scene between VD and MS. All you really see is a some t*tty.





NEVER underestimate the power of puppies......


----------



## megamania

Reveille said:
			
		

> I do happen to like spices; Mrs. Dash, Garlic Powder or Minced Garlic, Chili Powder, Minced Onions, Pepper.
> 
> Yeah, I like a lot of spices.





Everything in my seasoning rack except for Basil and Oregeno.    We seem to have similiar seasoning tastes.....


----------



## megamania

Joker said:
			
		

> Edit:  I even stutter while writing when I have Van Damme's crack in my mind's eye.





Wednesday was a full moon ......


----------



## Wereserpent

*Eats doritos*


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Galeros said:
			
		

> *Eats doritos*



_*Eats nachos*_


----------



## Joker

Reveille said:
			
		

> _*Eats nachos*_




*_Eats nachos with salsa and quacamole and quietly contemplates how to get back at megamania for reminding me of buffed male gluteuseseses_*


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Joker said:
			
		

> *_Eats nachos with salsa and quacamole and quietly contemplates how to get back at megamania for reminding me of buffed male gluteuseseses_*



_*eats a whole meat lovers pizza*_


----------



## Jdvn1

megamania said:
			
		

> Depends on the girl friend
> 
> 
> 
> but generally... no.   However there is the famous Damme move where he is in his undies and does a split to hold himself off the ground that some women liked.   Go figure.



Yeah, I think it wouldn't be her kind of movie.

Though I make her watch things not in her genre that she ends up liking, I think JCVD isn't her thing.


----------



## Heckler

It's Friday night, why aren't *you* in the hive?


----------



## HeavenShallBurn

Because it's actually tchlerfnarl day.  *Posts from secret lair in the Far Realms.  Damn what tentacled monstrosity is that beating on the windows again. Grabs SKS*


----------



## Joker

Heckler said:
			
		

> It's Friday night, why aren't *you* in the hive?




Because it's a Friday night.

And aren't we always in the Hive in one way or another?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Heckler said:
			
		

> It's Friday night, why aren't *you* in the hive?




Cuz i spent the last several hours at my Gf's house while my computer's virus was was being nuked.


----------



## megamania

work


----------



## megamania

and speaking of which-   I gotta go soon again.   Covering for someone at work that has mendegitis (sp).   At least it is a short shift.  My son is having a friend over for the night so I'm sure I'll be here to hide tonight (unless I work on template list or DnD)



Visited the local "game store" and he really wants me to run a few games there.  I may break down and do so shortly.  I need a fix.   Now for a theme......


Wayfinders?


----------



## megamania

Appears either  everyone is not visiting here this weekend or the internet is officially broken.

What say you Mania?
"Back to the drawing board."

Al?
" No one here but us and our thoughts."

Ugh?
scratch scratch.......  "Huh?"


and there we have it.  Not only is everyone not here but even my other personalities seem to be preoccupied.


----------



## Relique du Madde

All of us in California are under a state of panic.... it's raining


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> Appears either  everyone is not visiting here this weekend or the internet is officially broken.



Preoccupied with other stuff.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> All of us in California are under a state of panic.... it's raining



Rain in CA has to be better than earthquakes.


----------



## Jdvn1

megamania said:
			
		

> Visited the local "game store" and he really wants me to run a few games there.  I may break down and do so shortly.  I need a fix.   Now for a theme......
> 
> 
> Wayfinders?



MY FLGS gives discounts to GMs, especially if they run games that preview new products.

You should try running episodic games... a bunch of one-shots. Players may be inconsistent, so you don't want to have to depend on anyone.


----------



## moritheil

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> MY FLGS gives discounts to GMs, especially if they run games that preview new products.
> 
> You should try running episodic games... a bunch of one-shots. Players may be inconsistent, so you don't want to have to depend on anyone.




That's a very good suggestion.

Personally, I'd run something wacky, like the party has to be full of good-aligned dretches.     Easy to run and memorable.



			
				Reveille said:
			
		

> Rain in CA has to be better than earthquakes.




I think that's a case of "the weather you know" vs. "the weather you don't."


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:
			
		

> Rain in CA has to be better than earthquakes.




Yeah, but rain + earthquakes is a different story altogether (thought, its not as bad as fire + earthquake).



			
				moritheil said:
			
		

> I think that's a case of "the weather you know" vs. "the weather you don't."




We know rain, we know its supposed to only exist in the winter, but we don't know how to function in it.  Now what is strange is when it starts to snow in places its not supposed to, like most of Southern California... which strangely it has during the last several storms.


----------



## Jdvn1

moritheil said:
			
		

> Personally, I'd run something wacky, like the party has to be full of good-aligned dretches.     Easy to run and memorable.



Speaking of wacky, I always kind of wanted to try to run a TMNT game, maybe using Bo9S classes.


----------



## megamania

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> MY FLGS gives discounts to GMs, especially if they run games that preview new products.
> 
> You should try running episodic games... a bunch of one-shots. Players may be inconsistent, so you don't want to have to depend on anyone.




Exactly what I was planning-

In Eberron there is a guild of adventurers and explorers for hire called The Wayfinders.  I would set up 4 hour dungeon delves of similiar levels.  If a person returns and wishes to play a character they have used before then they may (even if leveled up).


It is a store struggling for DnD.  His main business is video games and Card Games.  DnD has been there for 1 year but there are only about 10 people that play and most of us are on a budget so either we don't buy books or go thru the net.   

He has heard good things about my DMing style and wants me to run a game or two to develop interest.   I was avoiding this since some of the kids there I can't stand but after 8 months of no gaming I have a terrible itch that needs scratching.   So I agreed to run a few games but with the rule that I won't announce it until I have it done.  Working my 70+ hours a week makes my time to prepare a game questionable at best.


Working on my Template list also has me wanting to experiment.   A semi-aquatic dungeon with Land Walker Sharks seems cool.



now.... where did I put those toy sharks....?


----------



## megamania

moritheil said:
			
		

> That's a very good suggestion.
> 
> Personally, I'd run something wacky, like the party has to be full of good-aligned dretches.     Easy to run and memorable.
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Most of the people that would show up have never played or not enough to understand what a dretch is and why it is odd to be nice and friendly.
> 
> 
> Templated oddities is the way to go.   Walking Sharks is memoriable.  Large burning teleporting Dire Fleas is memorible (in a painful way).


----------



## megamania

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Speaking of wacky, I always kind of wanted to try to run a TMNT game, maybe using Bo9S classes.





Turtles with humanoid template then ninja and weapon master classes.... played while consuming lots of pizza.


----------



## Jdvn1

megamania said:
			
		

> Turtles with humanoid template then ninja and weapon master classes.... played while consuming lots of pizza.



Pretty much! Though, I didn't actually think the Ninja class (a la Complete Adventurer) did the TMNT much justice--that's why I'd go with Bo9S for a bit more action-packed combat.


----------



## megamania

Don't have the 9 swords so I will take your word for it.   Maybe psychic Warrior?


----------



## megamania

quiet.


Just finished playing Heroclix with my kids and one of their friends.  Green Arrow, Boomarang and one of Moleman's minions vs 300 pts of Police, Lord Maxim's and shield w/hydra.

I won but it came down to the dice in the end.

Nothing else happening here and since folks are gone I guess I'll move on also.  Later-


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> The moon was looking a bit red tonight. Anyone else get to see it?




I got to see it. Went out several times; was too chilly to stay outside for long....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Heckler said:
			
		

> It's Friday night, why aren't *you* in the hive?




Maybe because I was sick and didn't feel like doing anything that resembled effort..... Even though I did work all week while sick; now I was doing the resting that I wish I coulda done but didn't (can't afford to lay out of work sick-not even having the flu).


----------



## Jdvn1

Maybe the LGS will let you use their copy of Bo9S? I dunno. Psychic Warrior has psionic powers and such, which may not work but may be better than the Ninja class... though, maybe a Fighter/Rogue combo could work too. (Fighter/Monk? Fighter/Barbarian? Barbarian/Rogue?)

Anyways, it was just an idea of mine. If you have more than four players, remember you can use Casey Jones, maybe April, Keno, and others.


----------



## moritheil

megamania said:
			
		

> That's a very good suggestion.
> 
> Most of the people that would show up have never played or not enough to understand what a dretch is and why it is odd to be nice and friendly.
> 
> Templated oddities is the way to go.   Walking Sharks is memoriable.  Large burning teleporting Dire Fleas is memorible (in a painful way).




Thank you.      I had thought that you were dealing with regulars.  Templated things doesn't sound bad at all!  (Anthropomorphic Baleen Whale?)


----------



## HeavenShallBurn

moritheil said:
			
		

> Thank you.      I had thought that you were dealing with regulars.  Templated things doesn't sound bad at all!  (Anthropomorphic Baleen Whale?)



Better yet anthropomorphic blink dog paladins against half-fiend anthropomorphic displacer beasts


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Maybe the LGS will let you use their copy of Bo9S? I dunno. Psychic Warrior has psionic powers and such, which may not work but may be better than the Ninja class... though, maybe a Fighter/Rogue combo could work too. (Fighter/Monk? Fighter/Barbarian? Barbarian/Rogue?)



I like the idea. I'd let them be gestalt soulknives, since I don't have Bo9S.

Does it really have nine swords described in it, or is the title a misnomer?

EDIT: They'd be better off as monks. Flurry of Blows? Yeah.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

moritheil said:
			
		

> Thank you.      I had thought that you were dealing with regulars.  Templated things doesn't sound bad at all!  (Anthropomorphic Baleen Whale?)



Actually, being that mega now has access to the template, Manimal would be a better bet.


----------



## Jdvn1

Reveille said:
			
		

> I like the idea. I'd let them be gestalt soulknives, since I don't have Bo9S.
> 
> Does it really have nine swords described in it, or is the title a misnomer?
> 
> EDIT: They'd be better off as monks. Flurry of Blows? Yeah.



Oh, gestalt might work really well, too. If they were soulknives, I'd houserule it so that they don't all use knives.

The nine swords refer to nine martial disciplines (some of which don't really involve swords, even).
(EDIT: Though, IIRC, there's a backstory to them that involves a sword to symbolize each discipline... )

Gestalt Monk/Soulknife? The only problem with Monk is that they're Lawful--Raphael, Michaelangelo, and Donatello, at least, are not really Lawful. That's also easily houseruled, though.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I know it's a paradoxical and extremely-broken... but if they all were gestalt Monk/x  then Raphael should be Monk/Barbarian because how he seems to kick serious ass when ever he becomes pissed off.


----------



## Mycanid

Okay ... being sick is a rotten thing to go through right before one is going to be traveling.

I will be heading to an island in Alaska for about three months or so, leaving tomorrow afternoon. And my internet time will be spotty at best.

Just so you all know.


----------



## Aeson

Have a safe journey. We'd love to hear from you when you get the chance. Hopefully you'll get a chance to see some of the wildlife there.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Have a safe trip up there.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Okay ... being sick is a rotten thing to go through right before one is going to be traveling.
> 
> I will be heading to an island in Alaska for about three months or so, leaving tomorrow afternoon. And my internet time will be spotty at best.
> 
> Just so you all know.



 I'll miss you.

But, have fun storming the island!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Say Hi to all the seals and polar bears for me.


----------



## Jdvn1

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Okay ... being sick is a rotten thing to go through right before one is going to be traveling.
> 
> I will be heading to an island in Alaska for about three months or so, leaving tomorrow afternoon. And my internet time will be spotty at best.
> 
> Just so you all know.



 Air travel with a stuffy nose is the worst.

I hope you have a great one! Take pictures!


----------



## Jdvn1

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> I know it's a paradoxical and extremely-broken... but if they all were gestalt Monk/x  then Raphael should be Monk/Barbarian because how he seems to kick serious ass when ever he becomes pissed off.



 That's very true. You think it'd be way broken?


----------



## megamania

Allo'

back from work and hungry.  Bloodwork tommorrow so I get to fast... no snacks 'til about 9am.

Travel sounds good.  Envious a tad bit

Looking forward to the white water rafting the wife and I hope to do this summer.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> Looking forward to the white water rafting the wife and I hope to do this summer.



Just make sure you hang on to the rope. The last I went white water rafting, the tour decided to let us 'Surf the Hole' Well, afterwards I went flying but didn't know it till I was wet. Good thing I remembered to hold on to the rope.


----------



## Jdvn1

Ooh, rafting!


----------



## megamania

Wife is really looking forward to it.  I can't help but think the money could go elsewhere but I have always been more money-oriented.  Speaking of which, I think "Against The Giants" may be the last DDM set I will buy.   With 4e coming, it looks sad for me and gaming....


----------



## Blackrat

Ahh. Coffee. Good. *Drool*
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Coffee. Must drink coffee.
(I'm a coffee-zombie)

Which reminded me. Where is Horacio? Come out, come out where-ever you are our french-spaniard friend .


----------



## Relique du Madde

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> That's very true. You think it'd be way broken?



Only because how powerful the combination of Rage + Flurry of blows can become when you have the right feats.


----------



## Blackrat

Oy, this talk about TMNT made me want to create Bebop and Rocksteady as D&D characters. Hmm. Dumb, Big, Strong, maybe barbarians.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Which reminded me. Where is Horacio? Come out, come out where-ever you are our french-spaniard friend .



I was just playing Axis & Allies on the computer.


----------



## Jdvn1

megamania said:
			
		

> Wife is really looking forward to it.  I can't help but think the money could go elsewhere but I have always been more money-oriented.  Speaking of which, I think "Against The Giants" may be the last DDM set I will buy.   With 4e coming, it looks sad for me and gaming....



 I plan on sticking to the GSL--or whatever the free online ruleset will be called--for at least most of the year.


----------



## Jdvn1

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> Only because how powerful the combination of Rage + Flurry of blows can become when you have the right feats.



 At higher levels, advantage still goes to casters--I don't think this combination is over the top, necessarily, especially compared with some insane builds.


----------



## Blackrat

Oh my. I just had a crazy idea. I'm going to run a short Star Wars game soon and was looking at the WotC SW-minis and decided I don't want to get 10 booster packs and hope to get enough stormtroopers to run a few encounters. So instead, I'm going to take the few WH40K Spacemarines I have from years past and paint them with Stormtrooper colours. Then buy a few imperial guard figures to paint with Rebel colours and lastly do some modding to make a couple of Jedis from imperial guards, some WH Fantasy minis and coloured clear plastic sticks. Now this is crazy, they will not look anything like those in movies, and I probably will fail horribly, but I just have to try. Maybe I succeed and have fun.


----------



## HeavenShallBurn

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Oh my. I just had a crazy idea. I'm going to run a short Star Wars game soon and was looking at the WotC SW-minis and decided I don't want to get 10 booster packs and hope to get enough stormtroopers to run a few encounters. So instead, I'm going to take the few WH40K Spacemarines I have from years past and paint them with Stormtrooper colours. Then buy a few imperial guard figures to paint with Rebel colours and lastly do some modding to make a couple of Jedis from imperial guards, some WH Fantasy minis and coloured clear plastic sticks. Now this is crazy, they will not look anything like those in movies, and I probably will fail horribly, but I just have to try. Maybe I succeed and have fun.



Damn, now I've got an idea for a Space Marines campaign forming in my head and it doesn't want to leave.  Course it might've been helped along by readng _The Saint_ omnibus as I saw your post.


----------



## kenobi65

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I plan on sticking to the GSL--or whatever the free online ruleset will be called--for at least most of the year.




I may be mistaken (I don't spend a lot of time on the 4E forum), but I seem to remember reading that the GSL is *not* going to be a mostly-functional set of the 4E rules; I seem to recall them saying that it wouldn't be usable as a replacement for buying the rulebooks.  The GSL is mostly a tool for publishers to use in creating compatible products.


----------



## Aeson

The Post Office is raising their prices again.  :\


----------



## kenobi65

Aeson said:
			
		

> The Post Office is raising their prices again.  :\




The Postal Service is in a difficult spot.  The Internet continues to take away a significant chunk of their business (primarily bills and personal correspondence); while they've seen gains in shipping packages (due to online shopping and eBay), they have very tough competition (UPS and other private shippers) for that business.  And, meanwhile, fuel costs keep rising, so they're having to spend more and more to process fewer and fewer items.


----------



## Aeson

I understand that. It doesn't make it any easier on the small businesses that rely on them. Take the pack/ship places for example. They have to raise prices every time a shipper does. It's getting harder to stay in business for many small businesses.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

kenobi65 said:
			
		

> I may be mistaken (I don't spend a lot of time on the 4E forum), but I seem to remember reading that the GSL is *not* going to be a mostly-functional set of the 4E rules; I seem to recall them saying that it wouldn't be usable as a replacement for buying the rulebooks.  The GSL is mostly a tool for publishers to use in creating compatible products.



The GSL will state which portions of the core rulebooks are open content though.


----------



## Blackrat

Okay. Someone in the 4e-forum posted link and it made my brains hurt so bad I decided that the Hive needs to see this too. Advanced Rock-Paper-Scissors: http://www.umop.com/rps.htm

Be warned, it does at least 3d8 sanity damage


----------



## hafrogman

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Okay. Someone in the 4e-forum posted link and it made my brains hurt so bad I decided that the Hive needs to see this too. Advanced Rock-Paper-Scissors: http://www.umop.com/rps.htm
> 
> Be warned, it does at least 3d8 sanity damage



That is unquestionably awesome.

I think my favorites combinations is:

Devil tempts woman.  (Bloody apple!)


_edit:  Wow, hadn't seen the RPS-101 yet.  ... I think I want a shirt that says "Tornado know no law"._


----------



## Jdvn1

Reveille said:
			
		

> The GSL will state which portions of the core rulebooks are open content though.



 I guess I'll have to wait and see!


----------



## Blackrat

hafrogman said:
			
		

> That is unquestionably awesome.
> 
> I think my favorites combinations is:
> 
> Devil tempts woman.  (Bloody apple!)



I found Man/Woman-Cockroach-Nuke to be extremely hilarious. Lucky I wasn't drinking anything at the moment or else my keyboard might have been ruined.


----------



## Blackrat

hafrogman said:
			
		

> _edit:  Wow, hadn't seen the RPS-101 yet.  ... I think I want a shirt that says "Tornado know no law"._



No kidding. I so want to challenge my friends to a RPS duel now. Let's see what they has to say when I pull sun or nuke on them  .


----------



## Jdvn1

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Okay. Someone in the 4e-forum posted link and it made my brains hurt so bad I decided that the Hive needs to see this too. Advanced Rock-Paper-Scissors: http://www.umop.com/rps.htm
> 
> Be warned, it does at least 3d8 sanity damage



That's why I'm looking forward to 4E--fewer charts to look up.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> The Post Office is raising their prices again.  :\






NOOOOO!

I still have 37 and 39 cent stamps to be rid of..... now my 41 will be requiring extra postage too!


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> NOOOOO!
> 
> I still have 37 and 39 cent stamps to be rid of..... now my 41 will be requiring extra postage too!



Yep. It's going up another 1 cent. Invest in more 2 and 1 cent stamps. You can go out and buy some Forever Stamps right now at the regular book price of 8.20 and they'll still be good. You'll save .20 cents.


----------



## megamania

The post office is a quandry for me.   I hate their increases and some of their service (lack there of) but my sister works for them in Burlington.  She does have some incredible work stories however.   Many grandma would not approve and others that I can't pass on in case an official reads here and would get her in trouble.


Ah well.

I'm home with a bad back.   Spoke to doctors and they feel it is an arthritis condition from an injury over 13 years old.  Oh joy.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I found myself watching Revenge of the Nerd III, and I was amazed by how dated the concept of the movie was..


----------



## moritheil

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> I found myself watching Revenge of the Nerd III, and I was amazed by how dated the concept of the movie was..




Well, anything that deals with the nerd/cool dichotomy in detail is bound to be dated, since what is cool changes over time.


----------



## HeavenShallBurn

What do you bet within the next twenty years the U.S. Post Office goes under and only privately run delivery companies like Fed Ex, etc. are left to carry actual physical packages.


----------



## Relique du Madde

HeavenShallBurn said:
			
		

> What do you bet within the next twenty years the U.S. Post Office goes under and only privately run delivery companies like Fed Ex, etc. are left to carry actual physical packages.




I hope it doesn't because then Keven Costner  wouldn't be able to reunite the United States after a nuclear war.    I'd hate to think that the UBS Delivery guy would be the savior of the "free world."



But in all actuality, I won't be surprised if the Postal Service becomes a utility... which would suck (because if you don't go paperless, they will screw you over if you fail to pay the Postal bill).


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> I found myself watching Revenge of the Nerd III, and I was amazed by how dated the concept of the movie was..



Do yourself a favor and don't watch the fourth.


----------



## Joker

I saw Battle of Endor.

And I survived!


----------



## HeavenShallBurn

Joker said:
			
		

> I saw Battle of Endor.
> 
> And I survived!



But all I got was this lousy T-Shirt


----------



## megamania

HeavenShallBurn said:
			
		

> What do you bet within the next twenty years the U.S. Post Office goes under and only privately run delivery companies like Fed Ex, etc. are left to carry actual physical packages.





There has been very open talks of doing just that.


----------



## megamania

Reveille said:
			
		

> Do yourself a favor and don't watch the fourth.





There was a fourth?!?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Joker said:
			
		

> I saw Battle of Endor.
> 
> And I survived!




That battle made me loose faith in the Empire...  If I were was Emperor I would have carpet bombed that entire world before setting up a base there. To lose a war because an army of 50 privative midget wookies attacked the one base that was protecting the Emperor's death star is unacceptable.


----------



## Wereserpent

Sup' Hivers?


----------



## Joker

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> That battle made me loose faith in the Empire...  If I were was Emperor I would have carpet bombed that entire world before setting up a base there. To lose a war because an army of 50 privative midget wookies attacked the one base that was protecting the Emperor's death star is unacceptable.




I think the scariest thing that I could see in a movie right now would be an Ewok.

Like you would be watching your standard Japanese Horror and instead of a little dead girl showing up when you turn around it's a little dead ewok that flashes towards you.

At that point I would seriously consider leaving the theater.


----------



## HeavenShallBurn

Joker said:
			
		

> I think the scariest thing that I could see in a movie right now would be an Ewok.
> 
> Like you would be watching your standard Japanese Horror and instead of a little dead girl showing up when you turn around it's a little dead ewok that flashes towards you.
> 
> At that point I would seriously consider leaving the theater.



ZOMBIE EWOKS, okay now I'm going to have to throw these at the players in my upcoming planescape campaign.

One of my players is also working up a truly ODD character.  They're cool with the everything is here nature of planescape and 1 campaign ago the PCs were rifling the indep markets of Sigil and found a kinda-working MP3 player.  That session by the way turned into a complete hoot and the in-character banter was priceless.  

So my newest and youngest player asked whether I would allow him to play a paladin/cleric Vietnam Era fighter pilot who'd ejected from his burning plane through a portal onto the _planes*I know groan*.  Who had always been a faithful guy and entering the planes received a holy calling.  Unfortunately he doesn't know WHICH of the many gods is HIS god, and part of his shtick is finding his God since the planes are where Gods live after all.  I think he expects me to do the God is Dead angle but since he's given me this wonderful plot hook I'm going to run with it.  I've said yes and I'm considering having him discover his Deity is actually Moradin.  Beyond that I'm not sure and it could change but I don't think he'll expect it._


----------



## Relique du Madde

That would be awesome.  Cannibalistic undead Ewoks ftw!


----------



## hafrogman

megamania said:
			
		

> There was a fourth?!?



Nerds in Love.  Made for TV movie, reunites the old group (except for the usual hold-outs) and I believe some of the new generation for a roadtrip to Booger's wedding.

I would say it was on a par with 2 and 3 honestly.  One stands alone victorious, but the others can be campy fun from time to time.

Speaking of campy fun, I picked myself up a copy of Ice Pirates.  I haven't watched it yet. . .


----------



## Mycanid

Hello, hello!


----------



## Heckler

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Speaking of campy fun, I picked myself up a copy of Ice Pirates.  I haven't watched it yet. . .



SPACE HERPES!!!11!!!1!!!ONE!!1!!!!!


----------



## hafrogman

. . .
. . .

. . . bored.


----------



## Blackrat

hafrogman said:
			
		

> . . .
> . . .
> 
> . . . bored.



Indeed...


----------



## hafrogman

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Indeed...



Picks up the rat and scratches it behind the ear.

excellent. . .


----------



## Blackrat

Interesting. I just ordered pizza-delivery. Through internet. Half an hour later I got steaming hot pepperoni-pizza. Yam...

You can do anything online nowadays it seems. Even order your pizza. Very enlightening experience.

(By the way. The pizza-place is like in the next block but I was too lazy to walk down there.)


----------



## Blackrat

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Picks up the rat and scratches it behind the ear.
> 
> excellent. . .



Oy, I'm no pet!



But do keep scratching...


----------



## hafrogman

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Interesting. I just ordered pizza-delivery. Through internet. Half an hour later I got steaming hot pepperoni-pizza. Yam...



A pepperoni pizza-yam?  Sounds disgusting.    


			
				Blackrat said:
			
		

> You can do anything online nowadays it seems. Even order your pizza. Very enlightening experience.



Oh wow, have you been out of touch.  Yeah, online pizza has been around a while.  I think the best touch was some online game (possibly Everquest 2?) instituted a special ingame command for ordering pizza to your real house, so you wouldn't have to stop playing to get food.  Sheesh.


----------



## hafrogman

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Oy, I'm no pet!
> 
> 
> 
> But do keep scratching...



Sorry, but I need something to do.  If it helps, you're not so much of a pet as an evil hench-rodent.  I'm thinking Blofeld and his cat.  Rev hasn't started up his PbP game yet, nobody else is recruiting, and I'm stuck at work blocking off most other forms of amusement.  So instead I shall plot the downfall of western civilization.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> So instead I shall plot the downfall of western civilization.



And I shall plot the uprisisg of the Empire of Humaniti!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Rev hasn't started up his PbP game yet...



Yeah, sorry about that. Like I said, sleep schedule out of wack. My brain is _not_ functioning at peak efficiency due to this, so I'm using this time to do some exercises to get my brain working. Regardless, come Monday the campaign thread will start. Its not fair to you and the other players to keep them waiting too long.


----------



## hafrogman

Reveille said:
			
		

> Yeah, sorry about that. Like I said, sleep schedule out of wack. My brain is functioning at peak efficiency due to this, so I'm using this time to do some exercises to get my brain working. Regardless, come Monday the campaign thread will start. Its not fair to you and the other players to keep them waiting too long.



Hey man, no need to apologize.  Real life always intrudes here and there.  That's why I was in quite a few games back in my heyday.  But now it's down to yours and one other that's pretty slow.  I need more gaming.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I need more gaming.



Ditto, which is why I look forward to moving to Phoenix. It has a higher gamer poulation than Scottsdale.


----------



## hafrogman

Reveille said:
			
		

> Ditto, which is why I look forward to moving to Phoenix. It has a higher gamer poulation than Scottsdale.



Oh yeah?  Where in Phoenix are you moving to?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Oh yeah?  Where in Phoenix are you moving to?



North Phoenix is my best guess from what I've been told.


----------



## hafrogman

Reveille said:
			
		

> North Phoenix is my best guess from what I've been told.



Ah, so basically you'll just be shifting west a little bit.  Further and further away.  I need to find gamers in the (south) east valley.  Hmmm, I'll probably wait until 4th ed to find a group, that way I can try and select a group playing whatever way I want.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Ah, so basically you'll just be shifting west a little bit.  Further and further away.  I need to find gamers in the (south) east valley.  Hmmm, I'll probably wait until 4th ed to find a group, that way I can try and select a group playing whatever way I want.



3-4 miles southwest. The location is Phoenix could easily change though. My sister is living her current boyfriend in his house. He is hoping to sell the house for a profit over the next year or two. I'd hope sooner. My mom wants to live closer to her grandson and I'm all for it. I'd be ecstatic if the we landed in central Phoenix.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Wait... people actually live in Arizona?  I always thought that was just an urban myth.


----------



## hafrogman

Reveille said:
			
		

> 3-4 miles southwest. The location is Phoenix could easily change though. My sister is living her current boyfriend in his house. He is hoping to sell the house for a profit over the next year or two. I'd hope sooner. My mom wants to live closer to her grandson and I'm all for it. I'd be ecstatic if the we landed in central Phoenix.



Fair enough.  Fairly nebulous plans then.  Subject to change without notice.    

I'm not so sure about central phoenix, though.  The downtown is nice, but there's nowhere to live, then around the fringes are some pretty ugly neighborhoods.  I know, I've had to survery them for work.  They're the kind of neighborhoods that make you glad your survey equipment is a six foot long sharpened metal pole.


----------



## hafrogman

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> Wait... people actually live in Arizona?  I always thought that was just an urban myth.



Yeah, it must be an urban myth, because I've totally heard it too.  Here in Arizona.  In the six biggest city in the country.  Gotta count as urban.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> Wait... people actually live in Arizona?  I always thought that was just an urban myth.



Um, yes...pepole DO live here. Lots of actors and celebrities too. Phoenix is a secondary Hollywood.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Fair enough.  Fairly nebulous plans then.  Subject to change without notice.
> 
> I'm not so sure about central phoenix, though.  The downtown is nice, but there's nowhere to live, then around the fringes are some pretty ugly neighborhoods.  I know, I've had to survery them for work.  They're the kind of neighborhoods that make you glad your survey equipment is a six foot long sharpened metal pole.



Yeah, I've seen South Central Phoenix.   

Its pretty bad.


----------



## Blackrat

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Oh wow, have you been out of touch.  Yeah, online pizza has been around a while.  I think the best touch was some online game (possibly Everquest 2?) instituted a special ingame command for ordering pizza to your real house, so you wouldn't have to stop playing to get food.  Sheesh.



Well I do live in middle-of-nowhere-country :\ . Oh man, that command would be so cool to install in xbox-360 games.

BTW. Have you guys seen my miniature-thread in the art gallery section? No-one is giving me any comments  . (except for mr. Steak  sorry, Beef  )


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:
			
		

> Um, yes...pepole DO live here. Lots of actors and celebrities too.




It's probably because of how much cheaper it is for them to live out there.  Hell they don't have to worry about their house in the Hollywood Hills or Malibu burning down in the next year. 




			
				Reveille said:
			
		

> Phoenix is a secondary Hollywood.




I thought that was either Vancouver or Toronto....


----------



## hafrogman

Blackrat said:
			
		

> BTW. Have you guys seen my miniature-thread in the art gallery section? No-one is giving me any comments  . (except for mr. Steak  sorry, Beef  )



Duly commented.


----------



## hafrogman

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> It's probably because of how much cheaper it is for them to live out there.  Hell they don't have to worry about their house in the Hollywood Hills or Malibu burning down in the next year.



Not just celebrities, pretty much all of California is moving here because it's cheaper.  And no earthquakes, (less) fires, mudslides. . . and probably less papparazzi.  


			
				Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> I thought that was either Vancouver or Toronto....



Never heard so much about Toronto.  Vancouver is just for TV series.  Arizona is for movies.  300 sunny days a year = no filming delays.


----------



## Blackrat

Thanks froggy . Do check later too. I plan to post pics of all the minis whenever I get them finished.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Arizona is for movies.  300 sunny days a year = no filming delays.



Yup. I knew right away the What Planet Are You From was [partly] filmed in Phoenix because at the time, I was using the Valley Metro bus system on a dialy basis. You can see the buses in the background if you pay enough attention to detail.


----------



## hafrogman

Reveille said:
			
		

> Yup. I knew right away the What Planet Are You From was [partly] filmed in Phoenix because at the time, I was using the Valley Metro bus system on a dialy basis. You can see the buses in the background if you pay enough attention to detail.



The one that always amuses me is the fact that Oklahoma was filmed in Arizona.  They felt Arizona looked more like Oklahoma than Oklahoma did.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I actually wasn't sure if it was Vancouver or Toronto...


----------



## Heckler

Frankie says Relax...


----------



## HeavenShallBurn

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Oh wow, have you been out of touch.  Yeah, online pizza has been around a while.  I think the best touch was some online game (possibly Everquest 2?) instituted a special ingame command for ordering pizza to your real house, so you wouldn't have to stop playing to get food.  Sheesh.



Be happy you can *get* delivery.  If I want pizza that doesn't come out of a microwavable box I have to drive 20-30 minutes to the nearest pizza place and pick it up cause they don't deliver that far away or up that entire branch of the county road system it's so bad.


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Well I do live in middle-of-nowhere-country :\ . Oh man, that command would be so cool to install in xbox-360 games.
> 
> BTW. Have you guys seen my miniature-thread in the art gallery section? No-one is giving me any comments  . (except for mr. Steak  sorry, Beef  )



There are threads other than the hivemind?


----------



## Aeson

Ordering pizza online has been around for awhile. I like it. The first time I tried it the guy I was playing 40k with paid with his card online. There was no way to give a tip and neither of us had cash. They also add a delivery charge. Makes it a little more expensive.


----------



## HeavenShallBurn

Aeson said:
			
		

> There are threads other than the hivemind?



[h1]HERETIC  THERE IS ONLY THE HIVEMIND![/h1]
[h3]The Hive is All, Worship the Hive, Submit to the Hive, it Knows all and is Eternal[/h3]


----------



## Aeson

Calling me the heretic? This is the only thread I post in.


----------



## HeavenShallBurn

Aeson said:
			
		

> Calling me the heretic? This is the only thread I post in.



You have acknowledged the existence of life outside the Hive this is a serious offense.  
*Bangs Gavel*
While not heretical the accused has made statements of a doctrinally suspect nature and must be re-educated for the safety and benefit of all Hive members.  

Thought for the Day
Fear you the unknown for every enemy the Hive possesses began as an unknown.


----------



## Joker

What's happening everyone?

I just came from the Media Lounge and heard some raucous coming from here.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Joker said:
			
		

> What's happening everyone?



Not much. Just woke up. Listening to Fleetwood Mac.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Just finished watching Back to the Future 1 and found myself wondering if George McFly ended up writing Star Wars in that movie's time line.  I then found myself questioning whether George McFly would have made a better Star Wars then George Lucas and if he would have made the prequals.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> Just finished watching Back to the Future 1 and found myself wondering if George McFly ended up writing Star Wars in that movie's time line.  I then found myself questioning whether George McFly would have made a better Star Wars then George Lucas and if he would have made the prequals.



Highly doubtful. I don't think that the McFly's would still be living in that small house if he did.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

_*taps the hive*_

Hello, is this thing on?


----------



## Aeson

HeavenShallBurn said:
			
		

> You have acknowledged the existence of life outside the Hive this is a serious offense.
> *Bangs Gavel*
> While not heretical the accused has made statements of a doctrinally suspect nature and must be re-educated for the safety and benefit of all Hive members.
> 
> Thought for the Day
> Fear you the unknown for every enemy the Hive possesses began as an unknown.



So my question should have been accusatory?


----------



## Aeson

Reveille said:
			
		

> Highly doubtful. I don't think that the McFly's would still be living in that small house if he did.



Maybe he wasn't as good at license management.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:
			
		

> Maybe he wasn't as good at license management.





Or maybe George Lucas has a time machine and stole the scripts from George Mcfly, gave them to his younger self, and then ended up dying as a result of a time paradox..


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> Or maybe George Lucas has a time machine and stole the scripts from George Mcfly, gave them to his younger self, and then ended up dying as a result of a time paradox..



That is certainly a huge stretch [imo].  :\


----------



## Aeson

Reveille said:
			
		

> That is certainly a huge stretch [imo].  :\



Isn't this whole conversation a huge stretch?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Isn't this whole conversation a huge stretch?



of [in]finite proportions.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Quantum improbability ftw!


----------



## Mycanid

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> Quantum improbability ftw!




hee hee


----------



## Aeson

How is it in the frozen North, Myc?


----------



## megamania

How goes it Hive?

Spent yesterday sledding off jumps and crashing into chainlink fences and watching Stardust and Goonies with the kids.

Today its back to business as I prepare my taxes, get my car readied for State Inspection and clean up the hobby room some.


----------



## megamania

I am also more convinced than ever that Keith Baker either has a link to my computer or to my brain.   Eberron has many similiarities to my homebrew- Jenner's World but now I picked up City of Stormreach-

There is a Garg T-Rex with a second mouth in its its chest with tentacles.   I had a Huge T-rex 1/2 Dragon with 1/2 Far Realm on it giving it tentacles and other otherplanar features.  I want my royalities!   



ps I'm just kidding-  copying is the best homage to my stuff.


----------



## megamania

Quiet at the hive so I'll mosey on and get to work.   Later....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Good Morning hivers!


----------



## megamania

allo FRU....I mean Revelle


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> allo FRU....I mean Revelle



Whats happening Mega?


----------



## megamania

Not much.   


Cleaning and organizing my room between posts.

Gathering up my Tax stuff.  I'll try to get that done sometime this week or next.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> Cleaning and organizing my room between posts.
> 
> Gathering up my Tax stuff.  I'll try to get that done sometime this week or next.



Ah....taxes. Yuck.


----------



## megamania

yeah.... can't say I'm a fan of taxes either.   Back in the day I used to get a few grand back.  However, ever since I started the second job I either break even or end up oweing.  I've come to hate it.


----------



## megamania

I am still hoping to do a DnD webcomic.  It has been suggested I set up a strip on a site dedicated to webcomics with then a link to here and viceversa.  

Anyone know of sites that will work for me?   Been looking around a bit now but everything intimidates or confuses me when going through the sites.  Not a good sign.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Just got done plotiting routes so I can go see National Treasure: Book of Secrets with my future Brother-In-Law tonight.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Just got back from seeing National Treasure: Book of Secrets. Man, what a hoot! It was freakin' awesome! Better than the first.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Good morning hivers!   

I hope everyone slept well last night.


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:
			
		

> Good morning hivers!
> 
> I hope everyone slept well last night.



Well I did. Though it's about 11 hours since the night ended for me. But good morning for you Rev  .


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Well I did. Though it's about 11 hours since the night ended for me. But good morning for you Rev  .



Yeah, I know. Almost 7 pm where you live.


----------



## Blackrat

Well I have a birthday tomorrow and my GF has bought me two presents. I don't know what the other (the actual present as she said) is as I don't get it untill tomorrow but she already gave me the other. She knows what a true geek I am and gave me This! I just have to love her. Can't get much better than that so I'm really looking forward on what "the real present" is.


----------



## Joker

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Well I have a birthday tomorrow and my GF has bought me two presents. I don't know what the other (the actual present as she said) is as I don't get it untill tomorrow but she already gave me the other. She knows what a true geek I am and gave me This! I just have to love her. Can't get much better than that so I'm really looking forward on what "the real present" is.




If it's anything like my last girlfriend's idea of a real present I think I might have an idea..wink wink.  He?  Heh?  AmIrite?


----------



## Bront

Hi Hive 

Been a while.  I've been so busy I just resigned from all my PbP action on these forums.

On a positive note, I had dinner with Steve Jung last week.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Soooo.... when do we find out what the "real" gift is...  (and what website is the video going to be posted on?) heh heh..


----------



## Blackrat

Joker said:
			
		

> If it's anything like my last girlfriend's idea of a real present I think I might have an idea..wink wink.  He?  Heh?  AmIrite?



Well... I already got *that* about more than I can handle and she said she was going to "buy" the gift, so I think that's not it.


			
				Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> Soooo.... when do we find out what the "real" gift is... (and what website is the video going to be posted on?) heh heh..



Well I'll find out in about 11 hours when I get home from work so maybe I'll let you know then. Or maybe not   . Just kidding. Ofcourse I'll share my happy moment.


----------



## Jdvn1

Bront said:
			
		

> Hi Hive
> 
> Been a while.  I've been so busy I just resigned from all my PbP action on these forums.
> 
> On a positive note, I had dinner with Steve Jung last week.



 Even the Living stuff? I can relate.

Dinner with Steve Jung is cool, though!


----------



## Mycanid

Hey there folks ... just checking in to see how you all are doing.

So sad to hear about Gary Gygax ....


----------



## Steve Jung

Bront said:
			
		

> Hi Hive
> 
> Been a while.  I've been so busy I just resigned from all my PbP action on these forums.
> 
> On a positive note, I had dinner with Steve Jung last week.



And a fine BBQ meal it was.  It was very nice meeting you.


			
				Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Dinner with Steve Jung is cool, though!



I highly recommend it.


----------



## Jdvn1

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> And a fine BBQ meal it was.  It was very nice meeting you.
> I highly recommend it.



 Next time I'm in New Jersey, maybe? 

I wonder what was the last color dragon Gary Gygax killed.


----------



## Heckler

Bront said:
			
		

> Hi Hive
> 
> Been a while.  I've been so busy I just resigned from all my PbP action on these forums.
> 
> On a positive note, I had dinner with Steve Jung last week.



 

The PBP news not the dinner news.


----------



## Bront

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Even the Living stuff? I can relate.



I was down to all living stuff with 1 slow off shoot.

Custody of Granddaughter + Imprending Wife's major surgury + Guild Wars addiction = Less PbP time.  the third one is less impactfull, but it does take up some of my time.


----------



## Bront

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> And a fine BBQ meal it was.  It was very nice meeting you.



Same here.  Other than Stuff Yer Face it was the only time I realy varried from between the Hotel and work.  I'll have to do Famous Daves near our house now and see if they're up to snuff again here.


----------



## Aurora

Hello hive.


----------



## Blackrat

Well hello there Aurora.


----------



## Aurora

How is your day going Blackrat?


----------



## megamania

Allo Hive.    How goes it?


It has been an eventful week for me.

Sunday a deaf mute child pulls the fire alarm at the store.   cute kid.   

Gyrax passes away

I've come to the conclusion I am giving up DnD

Vote

and now here I am.... bored.


----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

> Hello hive.



*waves*

So somewhere out there, a dog has the taste for frogs' legs.  THIS frog's leg!

I am not happy.  This is why I am a cat person.

*bleeds quietly*


----------



## Aurora

*waves back at frogman* A dog bite eh? ouch

Mega, why are you giving up D&D exactly?


----------



## Jdvn1

Hey, cool logo on the frontpage.


----------



## Aurora

Looks like in honor of Gary that dshai is gonna run an OD&D one shot on Sunday rather than our regular campaign. I have never played OD&D, so it should be interesting


----------



## Steve Jung

Bront said:
			
		

> Same here.  Other than Stuff Yer Face it was the only time I realy varried from between the Hotel and work.  I'll have to do Famous Daves near our house now and see if they're up to snuff again here.



How'd you like Stuff Yer Face?


----------



## Aurora

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> How'd you like Stuff Yer Face?



Is that a restaurant?


----------



## Steve Jung

Aurora said:
			
		

> Is that a restaurant?



Yep. It's a college place best known for its strombolis.


----------



## Bront

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> How'd you like Stuff Yer Face?



Awesome.  I highly recomend it from a food and cost stand point.


----------



## megamania

Aurora

Mega said:
			
		

> 1)  No one to play with (boy that sounds wrong...)
> 
> 2)  Burned out on 3e/4e arguement
> 
> 3)  Computer - slower than ever to the point I rarely use the net
> 
> 4)  Spent a lot of money on 2e and 3e but now can't do much with it
> 
> 5)  WoTC / *HASBRO* mentallity on the subject
> 
> 6) sad and depressed... leads to self destructibve attitudes and mood swings.  Quit DnD  hits to the bone.


----------



## megamania

megamania said:
			
		

> Allo Hive.    How goes it?
> 
> 
> It has been an eventful week for me.
> 
> Sunday a deaf mute child pulls the fire alarm at the store.   cute kid.
> 
> Gyrax passes away
> 
> I've come to the conclusion I am giving up DnD
> 
> Vote
> 
> and now here I am.... bored.




and since then....   as a first responder at the factory (CPR / First Aid Go to person) I had to send a friend to the hospital.  Still have not heard how she is doing.

The deaf mother to the deaf child did apoligize to me however which was nice.


----------



## megamania

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Yep. It's a college place best known for its strombolis.






uuuummmmm   I have not had authentic Stomboli in a loooong while.   Makes me hungry.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Looks like in honor of Gary that dshai is gonna run an OD&D one shot on Sunday rather than our regular campaign. I have never played OD&D, so it should be interesting



He stole my idea. That is the last time I mind meld with him.


----------



## Aeson

I know things are rough for you, Mega. I hope it all turns around for you. Don't throw anything out. Put it away and maybe one day you'll be able to play again. 

I'm not planning to go to 4th ed any time soon. I have way too much invested in 2nd and 3rd ed books. I'll play one or the other as long as I find players.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> *waves*
> 
> So somewhere out there, a dog has the taste for frogs' legs.  THIS frog's leg!
> 
> I am not happy.  This is why I am a cat person.
> 
> *bleeds quietly*



Whe I was a young'un my mom would give my saister & I tater tots and call 'em frogs legs.


----------



## Steve Jung

megamania said:
			
		

> uuuummmmm   I have not had authentic Stomboli in a loooong while.   Makes me hungry.



I just may have to go have one soon.


----------



## megamania

I want to do something to honor Gary also but it feels kinda cheap of me.  I never met him, spoke to him or really learned much of him.   His hobby / invention has altered my life in many respects but so did the Hulk TV show as a kid.


If some games of 2e were out in my area maybe I would do that.....


----------



## Heckler

Reveille said:
			
		

> Whe I was a young'un my mom would give my saister & I tater tots and call 'em frogs legs.



Random trivia:  In Montana most places have tater tots on the menu.  They call them "gems" and for some reason they taste better that way.

And now you know.


----------



## megamania

megamania said:
			
		

> and since then....   as a first responder at the factory (CPR / First Aid Go to person) I had to send a friend to the hospital.  Still have not heard how she is doing.




I learned a bit more on her.  A cyst on an overy burst.  bad issue ...mucho pain.

I'm glad I pushed for someone to check on her and have her go to the hospital.  One can not ignore something like that.


----------



## megamania

Heckler said:
			
		

> Random trivia:  In Montana most places have tater tots on the menu.  They call them "gems" and for some reason they taste better that way.
> 
> And now you know.





we called them potato logs.....   go figure.


----------



## megamania

later....


guess I'll go watch a movie or sumpthin'......


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Got to see Jumper earlier in the day. The directors freakin' murdered the book.  :\ 

Got back about 5 pm and have been hanging out with my Uncle. Been having fun. 

At least tommorrow I won't have deal with copious amounts of dust (going home   ).


----------



## ssampier

Heckler said:
			
		

> Random trivia:  In Montana most places have tater tots on the menu.  They call them "gems" and for some reason they taste better that way.
> 
> And now you know.




And knowing is half the battle. Go Joe!


----------



## WhatGravitas

Reveille said:
			
		

> Got to see Jumper earlier in the day. The directors freakin' murdered the book.  :\



That bad? Some guys here were raving over it, I figured out I should - perhaps - watch it. So... it's a bad idea? (NB: THe guys also found Sweeney Todd boring and gory... *sigh*)

Cheers, LT.


----------



## megamania

Just got back from my daughter's basketball tournament.

They are in the finals.

My daughter scored the first and the winning shot which I am very proud to say.  I hope she does as well tommorrow.


Local store was selling Heroclixs at 75% off.   Since the kids enjoy the game so much I spent a few dollars that I didn't have and bought some. (can't go wrong at $2 a box)  Got a bunch of Uniques and figures I don't have.  May have to play some clix tonight.

Otherwise it is quiet here.  Bought my lottery ticket for 200 million.   Doubt I'll win but hey- what if....

Later....


----------



## Relique du Madde

megamania said:
			
		

> Otherwise it is quiet here.  Bought my lottery ticket for 200 million.   Doubt I'll win but hey- what if....




Thats one expensive lottery ticket, I'm glad you could afford it.


----------



## megamania

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> Thats one expensive lottery ticket, I'm glad you could afford it.





Credit cards are wonderous


----------



## megamania

..............................................................................................................     .................................................................................................    ...................................................................... :\   .............................  anyone around?


----------



## megamania

comon.... someone write back.  If you don't I may have to go to bed with my wife.   Normally that would be good but I honestly have a splitting headache.......


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> ..............................................................................................................     .................................................................................................    ...................................................................... :\   .............................  anyone around?



Nope.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> comon.... someone write back.  If you don't I may have to go to bed with my wife.   Normally that would be good but I honestly have a splitting headache.......



Still not here.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> Just got back from my daughter's basketball tournament.
> 
> They are in the finals.
> 
> My daughter scored the first and the winning shot which I am very proud to say.  I hope she does as well tommorrow.
> 
> 
> Local store was selling Heroclixs at 75% off.   Since the kids enjoy the game so much I spent a few dollars that I didn't have and bought some. (can't go wrong at $2 a box)  Got a bunch of Uniques and figures I don't have.  May have to play some clix tonight.



Hey there is some good news in your life. Something to smile about.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Too tired to work on homebrew.... :\


----------



## Aeson

Why home brew? Go to the store and buy your beer.  

What's got you so tired? Mandy wear you out?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Why home brew? Go to the store and buy your beer.



Homebrew campaign setting. Smart-arse.    




			
				Aeson said:
			
		

> What's got you so tired?



MAybe the fact that I haven't been sleeping well the past couple of nights. But, I got my second wind, so I'm good now.


----------



## Aeson

I know what you meant.   

Sorry to hear you haven't been sleeping well. I hope things pick up for you.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Sorry to hear you haven't been sleeping well. I hope things pick up for you.



They will. I'm back at home now, so I'm able to sleep in the comfort of my own bed.


----------



## hafrogman

*looks around*  A whole day of hivelessness?


----------



## Blackrat

*pokes at froggy from the shadows and runs away yelling "Tag. You're it!"*


----------



## hafrogman

Blackrat said:
			
		

> *pokes at froggy from the shadows and runs away yelling "Tag. Your it!"*



 *grabs his it and runs off after the bad grammar rat*     

Heigh-oh Ratty.  If only I was hatoadman. . . we could have a whole Wind in the Willows thing going on.  Glad you liked Dirt. . . I think he'll be interesting.


----------



## Blackrat

hafrogman said:
			
		

> *grabs his it and runs off after the bad grammar rat*



Well you know I'm not a native english speaker  .


> Heigh-oh Ratty. If only I was hatoadman. . . we could have a whole Wind in the Willows thing going on. Glad you liked Dirt. . . I think he'll be interesting.



No kidding. I'm going through every koan I know to find an inspiration for something as cool.


----------



## hafrogman

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Well you know I'm not a native english speaker



 I did?      Whoops.  I thought you were a transplant.  Nope?  Maybe I'm thinking of Horatio.  Sorry, feel free to ignore my not-so-subtle mockery of your lack of apostrophe.   


			
				Blackrat said:
			
		

> No kidding. I'm going through every koan I know to find an inspiration for something as cool.



Did I base my character off a koan?  I didn't mean to.  I don't actually know that many.  And the one I know off hand would make a really weird character.

A bardic, one-armed sailor with syphillis?  What is the sound of One-Hand Clap?


----------



## Blackrat

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Did I base my character off a koan?  I didn't mean to.  I don't actually know that many.



Nah I didn't think you actually did but that story would make a good koan. Which is why I decided to find inspiration from koans.


----------



## Steve Jung

Megamania, congratulations to your daughter on making the finals. Good luck.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Whats happening hive?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Nothing much just backing up data before doing a reformat.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> Nothing much just backing up data before doing a reformat.



Been too damn long since I did a back-up. I hope my HD will last long enough so that I can buy a new one and duplicate the current one to the new one.


----------



## HeavenShallBurn

You'd do better to check on your processor.  I just lost the processor on my gaming box last week, and have had to post from one of my ancient home servers until I can replace it.  Hard drives generally last longer anyway, and you don't need a new copy of windows when you replace them.  

MICROSUCK HOW I HATE YOU!!!!!!
Now if only there were versions of critical job related software I could run in WINE to abandon you entirely.


----------



## Blackrat

Hmm hmm. I'm feeling the need for something good. I'm going to try this http://www.foodtv.ca/recipes/recipedetails.aspx?dishid=3577 tonight. Last time I made it, I had a minor miscalculation. It wasn't a disaster but I'm confident I can do better.


----------



## Blackrat

So have the hiver's seen what gnomes are up to these days? http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=221335


----------



## Aeson

Look what you made me do. You made me post outside of the hive. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Now I must go cleanse myself.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Hmm hmm. I'm feeling the need for something good. I'm going to try this http://www.foodtv.ca/recipes/recipedetails.aspx?dishid=3577 tonight. Last time I made it, I had a minor miscalculation. It wasn't a disaster but I'm confident I can do better.



Oooh, Tiramisu.   

Love the stuff.


----------



## Relique du Madde

What's with gnomes and their silly little dances?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> What's with gnomes and their silly little dances?



They're fruity like that.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Quick, the hive needs 10 CCs of hydrocortisone!

Defibrillate!

Zap!

<goes flat>

25 joules!

Zap!

<beep, beep, flat tone>

40 Joules!

Zap Zap!

<beep, beep, beep, beep>

Good, she's steady. She'll live another day.


----------



## Relique du Madde

<Collapses in pain>

..... ear infection.... killing me....  meds don't seem to work..... and im hungry...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> <Collapses in pain>
> 
> ..... ear infection.... killing me....  meds don't seem to work..... and im hungry...



Well, then for the love of pete, eat something! 

If I don't get three square meals a day I can get testy.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I've been waiting for the carne asada that my bro was cooking to finish cooking.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> I've been waiting for the carne asada that my bro was cooking to finish cooking.



Wel, tell him to hurry up!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Eh... the carne asada was alright.  He ended up cooking it on a George Foreman Grill, an act which borders on committing blasphemy.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> Eh... the carne asada was alright.  He ended up cooking it on a George Foreman Grill, an act which borders on committing blasphemy.



Not if you want it cooked healthy style. My dad used his a lot. 

God I miss his cooking.    He made the best turkey burgers.


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:
			
		

> Oooh, Tiramisu.
> 
> Love the stuff.



Ah. It was perfect. Besides, making one is good too. It takes 1dl wine that comes only in 5dl bottles. It's could be a waste of alcohol but luckily I'm inventive cook and just drank the rest  . Now I just need to figure out what to do with the rest of that coffee-liquore  . It's not good enough to drink as it is. Need to cook something else in the weekend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Jdvn1

I want to play more Brawl!


----------



## Blackrat

Is it just me or does EN World seem to have a boom of new members? There's currently over 2000 users online and there's rarely even under 1900 these days. Only a month ago it used to go under 1000 around this time of the day.


----------



## HeavenShallBurn

It's 4e, a month or so before the announcement they were mostly stable at the same level since about 2003-4.  Then as the word began to leak right before the announcement a huge influx came over to the boards.  They're still here even if most of them just seem to lurk.  And about a month and a half or two months ago there was another big influx from the WoTC boards.  Which seems to be where a lot of the low count new posters are arriving from.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I thought it was because the ENworlders were breeding like rabbits.  It looks like I was wrong yet again


----------



## HeavenShallBurn

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> I thought it was because the ENworlders were breeding like rabbits.  It looks like I was wrong yet again



No it takes a few years before you can hook the immature units into the hive, otherwise the communal gestalt is thrown awry.


----------



## Steve Jung

HeavenShallBurn said:
			
		

> No it takes a few years before you can hook the immature units into the hive, otherwise the communal gestalt is thrown awry.



What d'ya mean. We've been using them as batteries productive members for years.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dude...  my 10 year old brother is on myspace.  He made his page in secret and had it posted for about two weeks before it was discovered by my family...

Shame on Tom* and he thought having a min user age would stop children from making profiles!





*Or who ever actually runs the site now.


----------



## Blackrat

*pokes the hive and is puzzled on why it doesn't move.*

Rev! Froggy! Why doesn't the hive move?

*pokes the hive harder in hopes of getting it to move*


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:
			
		

> *pokes the hive and is puzzled on why it doesn't move.*
> 
> Rev! Froggy! Why doesn't the hive move?
> 
> *pokes the hive harder in hopes of getting it to move*



Whats happening BR?


----------



## HeavenShallBurn

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> Dude...  my 10 year old brother is on myspace.



10 years old isn't really "little" anymore, it's old enough to hunt.  I was thinking more along the lines of anklebiter.



			
				Blackrat said:
			
		

> *pokes the hive and is puzzled on why it doesn't move.*
> 
> Rev! Froggy! Why doesn't the hive move?
> 
> *pokes the hive harder in hopes of getting it to move*



#Swift Kick#
Gitonupnowyahear!!  

Should do it

Also I have discovered Lulu.com, or at least I've known about it for a few years but this is the first time I've actually been motivated to USE it.  Right now I'm setting up to make a LONG sci-fi work available and the interface/FAQs/functions are beautiful and intuitive.  Since they were already sitting around in finished form all I need to do to format is copy and paste into the Lulu templates with some quick work based using a few hardcovers as example to make it look really professional.


----------



## Blackrat

Heehee! I just went and poked Horacio in his site. Maybe I got his attention to return here.


Hi Rev. Nothing much. We were supposed to go to a club tonight with my old gaming pals but everyone is broke. It seems I'm the only one with any money. So instead I'll spend the evening with my GF, dinner and movie.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Hi Rev. Nothing much. We were supposed to go to a club tonight with my old gaming pals but everyone is broke. It seems I'm the only one with any money. So instead I'll spend the evening with my GF, dinner and movie.



Sounds like a plan to me. 

I'll be back. I've gotta take out the cats poop and trim my beard.


----------



## Blackrat

Yeah. And a good plan at that. I just need to go and pick a movie. Maybe something with lots of blood in it .


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Decided to trim my chest hairs too. The electric razor did a good job; after many years of being an unsightly patch, it now looks a hell of a lot better.


----------



## Blackrat

Something like "The International Man of Mystery"?


----------



## Horacio

Hi Hive !

Blackrat has come to my blog to ask me if I had forgotten Hive.
As I haven't done it, I guessed I should come here to say hi 

These last weeks have been very interesting, in the old Chinese curse sense of "interesting". The company I work for is being dissolved, and all employees are going to be re-classed, we don't know where or when yet. It's a rather stressful and very unmotivational  situation.

Besides, I have a problem with EN World for last months, I find the "4e flame wars" rather tiring, and the forum (the D&D part) is less interesting and more aggressive. The only part of forum I like to read these days are OffTopic and Meta sub-forums.

So these ENWorld attitude problem (for me) and my personal situation made me to come here less often... but as Blackrat guessed, I missed the Hive... so I'm back, again


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Something like "The International Man of Mystery"?



Not nearly that severe. Maybe 1/8 the amount of hair.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Horacio said:
			
		

> So these ENWorld attitude problem (for me) and my personal situation made me to come here less often... but as Blackrat guessed, I missed the Hive... so I'm back, again



Glad to have you back, mate!


----------



## Blackrat

Hey Horacio . My poking-stick is effective. First I got the hive moving again and I found Horacio with it too. Maybe if I sharpen it, I can gig froggy with it too .


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Hey Horacio . My poking-stick is effective. First I got the hive moving again and I found Horacio with it too. Maybe if I sharpen it, I can gig froggy with it too .



It'd have to be a freakin' long gigstick.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Hey, Br. You wouldn't happen to have the pdf of the 2nd Ed Kara-Tur Boxed Set, would you?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Hey Horacio . My poking-stick is effective. First I got the hive moving again and I found Horacio with it too..





Please don't  I have an instinctual fear of sharp objects which I'm not wielding myself.   That is why I refuse to go to any beach (or "river") in Los Angeles county.


----------



## Blackrat

Don't believe I do. I have the print however I think. Anything specific you want to know?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Don't believe I do. I have the print however I think. Anything specific you want to know?



I'dlike to know the names of some of the coastal cities. Looks like I'm gonna have to sink the money into buying the PDF, I'm gonna need the info for Launa's history. Crud; that eats into my DVD fund.  :\


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> Please don't  I have an instinctual fear of sharp objects which I'm not wielding myself.   That is why I refuse to go to any beach (or "river") in Los Angeles county.



But if I padd the other end. You know, make it like those soft weapons that they use in LARPs


----------



## Relique du Madde

HeavenShallBurn said:
			
		

> 10 years old isn't really "little" anymore, it's old enough to hunt.  I was thinking more along the lines of anklebiter.
> 
> .




The scary thing is that he already has a flock of girls (including a 12 year old) who has a crush on him...  

What's scary about that is that he goes to a Catholic school... and you know how those freaky Catholic School girls become once they hit Junior High and High School.


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:
			
		

> I'dlike to know the names of some of the coastal cities. Looks like I'm gonna have to sink the money into buying the PDF, I'm gonna need the info for Launa's history. Crud; that eats into my DVD fund.  :\



I have the FR Interactive Atlas. I believe I can find some from there for you. If I remember correctly Kara Tur isn't really worth the money. Unless you can get it for under 2 dollars


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:
			
		

> But if I padd the other end. You know, make it like those soft weapons that they use in LARPs



You ever Boff? I've been thinking about getting into it. Especially more lately as I've been rewatching my Highlander series DVDs. Only got Seasons 1 & 2 though. I really wish the studio would have included closed captions.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:
			
		

> I have the FR Interactive Atlas. I believe I can find some from there for you. If I remember correctly Kara Tur isn't really worth the money. Unless you can get it for under 2 dollars



Paizo's got it for $4.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:
			
		

> But if I padd the other end. You know, make it like those soft weapons that they use in LARPs




Soft weapons...

<Remembers how wen he was 10 he and his friends once made News-Paper and Duct tape weapons held a mock battle>

<Realizes that he unknowingly LARPed>


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:
			
		

> You ever Boff? I've been thinking about getting into it. Especially more lately as I've been rewatching my Highlander series DVDs. Only got Seasons 1 & 2 though. I really wish the studio would have included closed captions.



I used to LARP when I was younger. Would like to get in a game once in while still but I'm so elitist that it's hard to find a game I'd approve.


----------



## Horacio

Wow, Hive is moving fast these days !



Well, I have a meeting in ten minutes, but I will be back after it


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:
			
		

> Paizo's got it for $4.



Well it's "maybe" worth to consider then. Not a terribly good product.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> The scary thing is that he already has a flock of girls (including a 12 year old) who has a crush on him...










Hark! A flock of nurse. Or is it a gaggle?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:
			
		

> Hark! A flock of nurse. Or is it a gaggle?










Or is it a giggity?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> Or is it a giggity?



No. You've obviously never seen the episode of MASH I'm referring to.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I think I seen that the episode since the quote was familiar...  Unfortunately my recollection of M*A*S*H episodes is spotty at best.


----------



## Blackrat

Don't make me use my poking stick again . This Hive better not die on my watch.


----------



## HeavenShallBurn

Reveille said:
			
		

> Hey, Br. You wouldn't happen to have the pdf of the 2nd Ed Kara-Tur Boxed Set, would you?



I think I do let me check, if so I'll e-mail it to you or something.
EDIT:  Nope, have most of the peripheral Kara-Tur supplement pdfs but not the boxed set itself.


----------



## megamania

hello hive.


----------



## Relique du Madde

HIVEMIND:  Hello user by the name of Megamania. 
HIVEMIND:  I am bored.  Please Respond.


----------



## Wereserpent

*Jumps into the hive and eats all the food then leaves again*


----------



## Blackrat

*Holds on to the last meatball and runs screaming from Galeros*


----------



## Relique du Madde

DUDE!  I just ordered that... now I have to go back to the take out itallian place and get another.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

So that's why the sub sandwich I got is gone....   

Hello Hive!!!!   

Been sick for about 2.5 weeks and just now really getting over it. Haven't got to game as the one game scheduled 2 weeks ago, I had to bow out of due to the stupid flu!


----------



## Relique du Madde

It's oh so quiet
it's oh so still
you're all alone
and so peaceful until...

you fall in love
zing boom
the sky up above
zing boom
is caving in
wow bam
you've never been so nuts about a guy
you wanna laugh you wanna cry
you cross your heart and hope to die

'til it's over and then
it's nice and quiet
but soon again
starts another big riot

you blow a fuse
zing boom
the devil cuts loose
zing boom
so what's the use
wow bam
of falling in love

it's oh so quiet
it's oh so still
you're all alone
and so peaceful until...

you ring the bell
bim bam
you shout and you yell
hi ho ho
you broke the spell
gee. this is swell you almost have a fit
this guy is "gorge" and i got hit
there's no mistake this is it

'til it's over and then
it's nice and quiet
but soon again
starts another big riot

you blow a fuse
zing boom
the devil cuts loose
zing boom
so what's the use
wow bam
of falling in love

the sky caves in
the devil cuts loose
you blow blow blow blow blow your fuse
when you've fallen in love

ssshhhhhh...​

Its so rare that I find myself in one of those loopy bjork moods.... so I had to share it.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Need to get my hands on the 3E Core Rulebook Gift Set before 4E comes out.


----------



## megamania

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> HIVEMIND:  Hello user by the name of Megamania.
> HIVEMIND:  I am bored.  Please Respond.





Mega- 'allo!
Mania-  Yahoo!  How goes it!
Al- sup?
Ugh-  ugh?




Still trying to survive in ol' Vermont.  Don't get to do much anymore but work.   I may breakl the 80 hr mark this week.  Just had someone quit at the store.  They walked to the bank, got rid of the deposit and got into their car and left.   Crazy stuff.

Mack isn't much better.   Quality supervisor and I have been going at it as of late.  The other quality person I work with has put in her resignation already.  She has been very tired of the supervisor's crap for a long time.

Bills are the same.

Oh well......   there is always Armaggoden to look forward to.....


----------



## megamania

Reveille said:
			
		

> Need to get my hands on the 3E Core Rulebook Gift Set before 4E comes out.





That and a few Completes I don't have and maybe Ghostwalk.


----------



## megamania

Meatball sub sounds good for lunch.......


----------



## Darth K'Trava

I've got a friend who's also wanting to complete their game book collection for 3.5 before the new edition comes out.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I spent the last hour at walmart because their [pharmacy] employees are so incompetent that they did not know that their cash registers had a TRAINING mode and as a result I wasn't charged for the medication i bought three days ago...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> I spent the last hour at walmart because their [pharmacy] employees are so incompetent that they did not know that their cash registers had a TRAINING mode and as a result I wasn't charged for the medication i bought three days ago...



Well that certainly stinks.


----------



## Relique du Madde

yeah especially since they made it sound like i stole it when i talked to them on the phone


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> yeah especially since they made it sound like i stole it when i talked to them on the phone



In these kinds of situations you will want to talk to the manager.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

As of this post I have 6,366 posts courtesy of all threads that have the hivemind category.    

Thats a lot of posting!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Damn... I wish i had one of those nice community supporter account tools..


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> Damn... I wish i had one of those nice community supporter account tools..



Which one?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Not sure which ones you get, but I'm pretty sure they are all nice lol


----------



## megamania

Have a good one folks.



I'm moving onto greener pastures.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> I'm moving onto greener pastures.



Greener pastures?


----------



## Blackrat

*Wanders by and takes a peek inside* Hmm, no-one here it seems. *Moves along*


----------



## Angel Tarragon

I'm a lurkin'.


----------



## Blackrat

Sent you an email a while ago Rev.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Sent you an email a while ago Rev.



Got it and replied.


----------



## Blackrat

So. What's going on Rev? I'm bored in work again. That short story I started a while ago didn't work. I scrapped it. I should read to my exam but I forgot to take the books with me :\.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:
			
		

> So. What's going on Rev? I'm bored in work again. That short story I started a while ago didn't work. I scrapped it. I should read to my exam but I forgot to take the books with me :\.



Not much. I'm a bout ready to log off. I wanna watch Hybrid before going to bed. I've got it enqueued on the VHS tape.

EDIT: There's some stuff going on in Vrtual Warriorz that you might want to check out.

Been doing some searching on Amazon. I'm getting Cyberscape with my scratch. It should help me keep the pace with Virtual Warriorz.


----------



## Blackrat

Yeah, I noticed that. Just hadn't time to think a reply in the weekend and forgot. Cyberscape is a good book. I like.

So this new greenish avatar of yours? A St. Patrick's Day avatar?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:
			
		

> So this new greenish avatar of yours? A St. Patrick's Day avatar?



Aye; 'tis a day to be festive.......and drink copious amounts of green alcohol.


----------



## Blackrat

Well, cheers on that then. I had some green alchol on saturday after watching Sweeney Todd with my wierd friends.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

megamania said:
			
		

> Have a good one folks.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm moving onto greener pastures.




Huh?

Why?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Man...  my flgs went out of business sometime in the last several months..  The  last time that I went to the shops was back in August.  Theres another gameshop that is closer, unfortunately, they don't carry many Green Ronin products. :/


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> Man...  my flgs went out of business sometime in the last several months..  The  last time that I went to the shops was back in August.  Theres another gameshop that is closer, unfortunately, they don't carry many Green Ronin products. :/



I bought some Green Ronin books during the Paizo sale. I never looked at any of them before. I'm liking them so far. I may seek out more in the future.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I love GR's stuff.  It sucks that its hard to find their books anywhere besides on the web.


----------



## HeavenShallBurn

*Copied to everywhere I post a lot*

I'm posting this from an old computer because my primary rig has just entirely died.  I'm not even sure the data in the HD is recoverable because when I plug it in as a slave it isn't even recognized as an IDE drive.  With my DVD burner down I haven't been able to back up since about April of last year.  I may have effectively lost a year of work.  

Anything I put on the net is still here of course which is probably the only saving grace and if possible I might be able to recover an old backup data dump from the second drive of the comp which would put me back only since about the New Year.  Luckily the Shadows series I'm working on has been printed out for revision to the next chapter after the one posted and I still have my handwritten drafts for about the next 150 pages.

Don't worry the Trouble's Tale book is safely uploaded to Lulu.com and not affected by this.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Wow....  The Nerd Rage has been put on the extreme these last two weeks.

First over WW Marketing Fiasco now over Piazo's Pathfinder RPG.  I wonder which rpg publisher who will be the next target of the growing Nerd Rage.

Hmm... 

HEY!  I just thought up a good Unorthodox supplement!  The Le, if you are listening, you need to make the Unothodox Nerd and give them a Nerd Rage talent tree  !


----------



## Blackrat

*Whistling*


Oh. Hi. No-one here? Well that's fine. I'll just sit here in this corner and eat these strawberries all by myself.


----------



## Relique du Madde

MMmmmm...  strawberries


----------



## Blackrat

Hi Relique, have a strawberry. What's happening? I'm boring to death at work.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Thanks for the Strawberry... haven't had one in a while.

Right now I'm not really doing anything, I'm pretty much debating on picking up this one Actionscript 3 book and getting to work on learning it or brain storming ideas for a Mutants and Masterminds game pbp I want to start.


----------



## Blackrat

Ooh. I just picked M&M the other day. PbP would be awesome, if you're willing to take a player who's totally new to the system. At quick glance it seems pretty much 3.5 but with different character creation.


----------



## Relique du Madde

No matter what, I was going to make the game be a low powered (pl 6) "Paragons" styled game.  The question I find myself asking is where do I want to set it, and what exactly do I want to accomplish since depending on where I set the game, the setting could influence the tone of the game.


----------



## Blackrat

Can't really help on that. Maybe something like a an old eurepean city. Paris, London, Rome. Or for totally different just go with NY.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:
			
		

> . Or for totally different just go with NY.




LOL.  Or I could pull a card from the current X-men comics and use San Fransisco.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

_I'm gonna eat you little chickie. _ 

Yeah, I'm so hungry I'm paraphrasing Red Warf out loud. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Whats happening hive?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Can't really help on that. Maybe something like a an old eurepean city. Paris, London, Rome. Or for totally different just go with NY.



Despite what Smallville has down to the Superman universe geographically, I've always thought of Metropolis to be in New York.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:
			
		

> *Whistling*
> 
> Oh. Hi. No-one here? Well that's fine. I'll just sit here in this corner and eat these strawberries all by myself.



Ooh, strawberries. They're better with whipped cream.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Ooh. I just picked M&M the other day.



1st Edition or 2nd Edition?


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:
			
		

> Despite what Smallville has down to the Superman universe geographically, I've always thought of Metropolis to be in New York.



Strange. I always thought of it as Chicago. But I always thought Gotham City as NY.

Did you get the emails I sent Rev?


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:
			
		

> Ooh, strawberries. They're better with whipped cream.



I like vanilla sauce myself.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Did you get the emails I sent Rev?



Yeah, got 'em. Thanks. 

I should get Lanua's history done and posted up by Monday.


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:
			
		

> 1st Edition or 2nd Edition?



Don't know ofhand. When was the edition change? If it wasn't very recent I'm pretty sure it's the 2nd.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:
			
		

> I like vanilla sauce myself.



Vanilla sauce?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Don't know ofhand. When was the edition change? If it wasn't very recent I'm pretty sure it's the 2nd.



If your cover is the Flying Hero battling Skull Guy, its 2nd Edition. Otherwise, 1st Ed.

EDIT: Edition change was in 05. 2nd Edition was available in advance at GenCon '05. I remember because thats when/where I got mine.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:
			
		

> Whats happening hive?




Minor argument with my GF over my production video which in her words was "7 1/2 minutes of white trash drinking smoking crotch shots and damning parents and is a big steaming pile of insulting crap."  I say it's in line with most stuff thats posted on youtube.

But what can I do?  The pot head producer/editor didn't do the greatest job at editing and decided that we were not going to film several scenes I wrote that would have redeemed the video.


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:
			
		

> Vanilla sauce?



Well it's pretty much vanilla flavored whipped cream. Best with blueberry pie.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> Minor argument with my GF over my production video which in her words was "7 1/2 minutes of white trash drinking smoking crotch shots and damning parents and is a big steaming pile of insulting crap."  I say it's in line with most stuff thats posted on youtube.
> 
> But what can I do?  The pot head producer/editor didn't do the greatest job at editing and decided that we were not going to film several scenes I wrote that would have redeemed the video.








 What exactly are you trying to produce?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Well it's pretty much vanilla flavored whipped cream.



  Naturally.


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:
			
		

> If your cover is the Flying Hero battling Skull Guy, its 2nd Edition. Otherwise, 1st Ed.
> 
> EDIT: Edition change was in 05. 2nd Edition was available in advance at GenCon '05. I remember because thats when/where I got mine.



Don't remember what the cover was. But since the change was that long ago I guess it's 2nd edition. I don't think our FLGS even has the 1st anymore.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Strange. I always thought of it as Chicago. But I always thought Gotham City as NY.
> 
> Did you get the emails I sent Rev?




Actually...  Gotham City IS NOT New York... it's south of New York and might actually be ...snickers... Jersey.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> Actually...  Gotham City IS NOT New York... it's south of New York and might actually be ...snickers... Jersey.



Considering how close together they are, that would make sense.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:
			
		

> What exactly are you trying to produce?





A Beatles video of Hey Jude for Beatlesaroma.com.    I seriously wished that I signed up for the King Kong video that the other production groups in my class was working on...  they actually used one of the Armatures used in the original King Kong movie and interviewed one of the Kong's stop motion animators.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Rev signing off.

_I'm gonna eat you little chickie._


----------



## Relique du Madde

I did some checking...  Metropolis is most likely is New York City or at least is located in New York State and even though Gotham 's location often varies, many sources seem to place Gotham in New Jersey. 


anyways.. night folks.


----------



## Heckler

I've seen a map of the DC Universe somewhere, and FWIW, I remember Gotham is in New Jersey and Metropolis is in Delaware.


----------



## Blackrat

Heckler said:
			
		

> I've seen a map of the DC Universe somewhere, and FWIW, I remember Gotham is in New Jersey and Metropolis is in Delaware.



So where's Sin City then? I need to find that kind of map too.


----------



## Heckler

Found this:  Atlas of the DC Universe



> The information presented in this atlas is based on the Atlas of the DC Universe supplement for Mayfair Games' DC Heroes RPG and the Secret Files: Guide to the DC Universe 2000 comic. I have tried to included up-to-date information from recent comics but I sadly can't know everything.




I don't know how "official" it is, but it looks like a pretty good site so far.  Clearly shows Gotham and Metropolis.

I'll take a look for Sin City.  Is it DC?  Are you looking for its location in the states or an actual city map?

In my GIS for "DC Universe map" I came across maps for Gotham and Central City.


----------



## Blackrat

I thought it was DC but seems I was actually wrong. It's Dark Horse . whoops, my bad.


----------



## Heckler

"Sin city map" just turns up movie posters and Las Vegas maps.  I'll see what Dark Horse gets me.


edit:  I'm getting nothing.  Will the Gotham City map work for you instead?


----------



## Blackrat

Well I found that it's supposed to be within 30 minute drive from seattle but that's it.


----------



## Heckler

So about where Tacoma, Washington is?  Or is it on the water?  You could just move it up or down the coast as you need.


----------



## Blackrat

Yeah, that sounds pretty close. All this talking made me want to run a dark modern game in Sin City. Could be a good chance to dust my nWoD.


----------



## Heckler

Sounds good.

I gotta take off.  See ya later.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Whats happening Blackrat?


----------



## Blackrat

Not much. Trying to plan my character for Oblivion.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Not much. Trying to plan my character for Oblivion.



Oblivion? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Is that a computer game?


----------



## Blackrat

Yeah. Elder Scrolls IV. I've heard so much good of it that I decided to give it a shot.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Yeah. Elder Scrolls IV. I've heard so much good of it that I decided to give it a shot.



Sounds interesting. If it didn't eat up 40% of my monthly disposable income, I might consider buying it for my PC.


----------



## Blackrat

I got a pretty good deal for the game and both expansions for xbox-360. 53€ for the whole deal.


----------



## hafrogman

Reveille said:
			
		

> Sounds interesting. If it didn't eat up 40% of my monthly disposable income, I might consider buying it for my PC.



Look for it used.  I bought a copy for ten bucks at bookman's.  Which is good, because I don't actually like it that much.


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> Wow....  The Nerd Rage has been put on the extreme these last two weeks.
> 
> First over WW Marketing Fiasco now over Piazo's Pathfinder RPG.  I wonder which rpg publisher who will be the next target of the growing Nerd Rage.
> 
> Hmm...
> 
> HEY!  I just thought up a good Unorthodox supplement!  The Le, if you are listening, you need to make the Unothodox Nerd and give them a Nerd Rage talent tree  !



WW Marketing Fiasco? Link?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> WW Marketing Fiasco? Link?



This & this.


----------



## Aeson

Danke


----------



## Aeson

My new computer has arrived.    I can't wait to give it a whirl.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:
			
		

> My new computer has arrived.    I can't wait to give it a whirl.



Cheers on new 'puter.

And I can't wait to give the Oblivion a whirl. Still one hour at work, then I can start playing. I'm afraid I don't get much sleep tonight.

BTW. Rev, I blame you for making me buy the _Star Wreck: In the Pirkinning - Imperial Edition_ DVD  . Not that it was a bad decision  . The new CGI Torssonen made looks even better than the original  . But still, it was your fault. You made me remember the movie and I just had to add it to my sci-fi DVD collection.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:
			
		

> BTW. Rev, I blame you for making me buy the _Star Wreck: In the Pirkinning - Imperial Edition_ DVD  . Not that it was a bad decision  . The new CGI Torssonen made looks even better than the original  . But still, it was your fault. You made me remember the movie and I just had to add it to my sci-fi DVD collection.



Where'd you get it and is it available in Region 1 format?


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:
			
		

> Where'd you get it and is it available in Region 1 format?



It's still readily available here in finland. (Well it is a finnish movie afterall.) And no, I don't think it is available in R1.

EDIT: You can order it from here http://store.starwreck.com/epages/TP.sf/en_GB/?ObjectPath=/Shops/14102005-0009/Products/013 . Unfortunatily it is available only in R2

EDIT2: Sorry, wrong link. Fixed it now.


----------



## Aeson

I'm sure you can download it using bittorrent. The trailer I saw looked kind of funny. I might check it out some time.


----------



## Blackrat

Oh. And I think you might enjoy this Rev: http://rpg.starwreck.com/download.php


----------



## Relique du Madde

Morning Hivers


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> Morning Hivers



Sh*t. I haven't even been to bed yet. I've been up since 6 pm yesterday.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Oh. And I think you might enjoy this Rev: http://rpg.starwreck.com/download.php



I am aware that I can download it, but I'm one of those people that like owning an item in physical form.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:
			
		

> Sh*t. I haven't even been to bed yet. I've been up since 6 pm yesterday.





6pm?  What do you do?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> 6pm?  What do you do?



Surf EnWorld, general Internetting, compile, work on homebrew and watch TV (I watched four episodes of SG1 this morning). 

I also do some chores around the house every once in a while and help my mom with the grocery shopping. For this my mom lets me have $100 a moth from my SSD account to spend however I like.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Sweeet.  That's so much better then "Slave away for the man."


----------



## Aeson

Reveille said:
			
		

> I am aware that I can download it, but I'm one of those people that like owning an item in physical form.



Burn it to DVD.   I know what you mean. I hope you can find it on region 1. You should be able to change your dvd drive in your computer to different regions. I think the change can only happen a couple of times before you have to pick a region to stay with.


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> Sweeet.  That's so much better then "Slave away for the man."



You would think that wouldn't you.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Yeah... specially since "slaving for the the man" in my case means working as a manager at my family's restaurant for 10 bux an hour on nights when the place is dead.


----------



## Aeson

The new computer works well.   I had an issue with the wireless antenna effecting the speakers. I moved the antenna away and that seemed to work. 

Azeroth never looked better.  


It has two video cards. I'd like to get another LCD monitor to plug into the second one.


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> Yeah... specially since "slaving for the the man" in my case means working as a manager at my family's restaurant for 10 bux an hour on nights when the place is dead.



There could be worse things. Be grateful for what you have.


----------



## Relique du Madde

True enough considering how the US economy is/has been starting to crumble.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> It has two video cards. I'd like to get another LCD monitor to plug into the second one.



I'm jealous. Paid close to $3,500 for my computer back in the day. Sure it was top of the line for almost two years, but today it is substandard.

[sblock=The Lowdown on my comp]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]


----------



## Aeson

I payed less than $1000 for mine. No monitor or I'm sure it would have been much more. With it goes most of my spending money for awhile.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I payed less than $1000 for mine. No monitor or I'm sure it would have been much more. With it goes most of my spending money for awhile.



To be quite honest I need to start squirreling money away for next computer. 'm already sating to feel the age of my comp and it is annoying me. 

Not sure, but maybe for my next comp a laptop will be fine.


----------



## Aeson

I wanted to get a new one because I couldn't play Neverwinter Nights 2 on my old one. World of Warcraft was a little sluggish at times too. 

I have a laptop also. It's good for getting online or working on things anywhere in the house or outside it.


----------



## HeavenShallBurn

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> True enough considering how the US economy is/has been starting to crumble.



I know I'm already socking away everything I can save and considering future options.  Right now things are being kept afloat artificially but I think within the next 2 to 3 years the bottom is going to drop out.  Maybe sooner if we get any more big shocks in the short-term.


----------



## Aeson

I know from personal experience that small business is really hurting right now. Prices will continue to rise and work will get harder to find.


----------



## Heckler

Happy Easter Hivers!!!


----------



## Aeson

You lose the quiet game.   


Happy Easter.


----------



## Heckler

Aeson said:
			
		

> You lose the quiet game.















.


----------



## Bront

Hi hivers, long time, no see.



			
				Reveille said:
			
		

> I'm jealous. Paid close to $3,500 for my computer back in the day. Sure it was top of the line for almost two years, but today it is substandard.
> 
> [sblock=The Lowdown on my comp]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/sblock]



I Hope that was more than 2 years ago.  If that was 2 years ago, you got swindled out of a fortune.  Tech wise, it looks closer to 3-4 years old for that price.

I build a PC for around $1200 just over 2 years go (Feb 2006) that still runs well enough that I can't justify upgrading (Can probably play any modern game out today with little problem if I don't mind turning down a setting or two).  I don't PC game enough to justify spending buku bucks on it, but I like having a high end home built PC.  And my current machine plays Guild Wars just fine.

As for squirling away money (Saw your later post), you can probably get something decient for around $1000 now if you don't mind building it yourself.  Probably closer to $1200 if you need to buy an OS (and you probably do).  Laptops have come down in price, but a gaming laptop is uber expensive.  Laptops with video cards decient enough to play games made this year start around $1000-1200, depending on what else you want (Memory, HD space, CPU, all of which is more important for general use).


----------



## Aeson

Hiya Bront

I can't believe how quiet this place has gotten. :\  No monk, no women, no warlock. No wonder.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:
			
		

> Hiya Bront
> 
> I can't believe how quiet this place has gotten. :\  No monk, no women, no warlock. No wonder.




Everyone's out on vacation..  that or they are trying to convert multiple threads into hive threads.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> no women.



Story of my life.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Story of my life.



troof


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> Everyone's out on vacation..  that or they are trying to convert multiple threads into hive threads.



We did the assimilation stuff before.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bront said:
			
		

> I Hope that was more than 2 years ago. If that was 2 years ago, you got swindled out of a fortune.  Tech wise, it looks closer to 3-4 years old for that price.



yep. Got it back in '01. It was a top of the line machine back then. Also came with a bunch of software that I didn't need. Couldn't even use the software now if I wanted too (damn XP updates; can't live with 'em, can't live without 'em. :\).




			
				Bront said:
			
		

> As for squirling away money (Saw your later post), you can probably get something decient for around $1000 now if you don't mind building it yourself.  Probably closer to $1200 if you need to buy an OS (and you probably do).  Laptops have come down in price, but a gaming laptop is uber expensive.  Laptops with video cards decient enough to play games made this year start around $1000-1200, depending on what else you want (Memory, HD space, CPU, all of which is more important for general use).



When I do get a new machine, it won'nt be a top of the line machine as I have no need for one. Prolly be fine with 1 gig of RAM, I don't the machine to be so blazing fast that I won't be able to play MOO2 on it. Actually, I just might dip into my inheritance to get a new computer. Should have plenty left after buying an (new) HDTV. Of course, I'm not so sure, as I don't wat to spend a fortune on a sound system I'll never get to use the full potential of [bedroom].


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Story of my life.



Exactly how hard is it to say hi to a woman?   

That was the first thing I ever said to Mandy.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> We did the assimilation stuff before.



Your image link is broken.  :\


----------



## Relique du Madde

wow.. only 421 more posts until this hive thread is locked  wooot!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> wow.. only 421 more posts until this hive thread is locked  wooot!



I think that is just another way of saying Post Count = Post Count +1.  :\ 

I'm not impressed.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> wow.. only 421 more posts until this hive thread is locked  wooot!



And in all actuality, that might not happen. EnWorld 2.0 draws nearer and unless we hit 1000 posts by April 18th, yeah this hive _might_ be shut. Considering the snails pace of posting taking place here, odds are that this hive will last.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

How the heck do you pronounce your handle anyway; ist it like 'relic' or 'rel-ique like unique'?

And is it prononunced 'da' or 'dew'?

And 'mad' or 'Mat-ty (as in a proper name)'?


----------



## Blackrat

Hi! Anyone around? Hmph. I managed to poke Horacio to come here the other day but seems he didn't stay for long. Oh well. Maybe I'll go talk to him in his blog.


----------



## Aeson

Reveille said:
			
		

> Exactly how hard is it to say hi to a woman?
> 
> That was the first thing I ever said to Mandy.



You haven't talked about her in a while. I started to think things were over with her.


----------



## Aeson

Reveille said:
			
		

> Your image link is broken.  :\



I noticed. :\


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Hi! Anyone around? Hmph. I managed to poke Horacio to come here the other day but seems he didn't stay for long. Oh well. Maybe I'll go talk to him in his blog.



I'm around for a few minutes because I can't go back to sleep.


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:
			
		

> That was the first thing I ever said to Mandy.





			
				Aeson said:
			
		

> You haven't talked about her in a while. I started to think things were over with her.



Who is this Mandy? Did I miss something someday?


----------



## Bront

Reveille said:
			
		

> When I do get a new machine, it won'nt be a top of the line machine as I have no need for one. Prolly be fine with 1 gig of RAM, I don't the machine to be so blazing fast that I won't be able to play MOO2 on it. Actually, I just might dip into my inheritance to get a new computer. Should have plenty left after buying an (new) HDTV. Of course, I'm not so sure, as I don't wat to spend a fortune on a sound system I'll never get to use the full potential of [bedroom].



You need 2 gig of ram.

My view of computers is this:  You don't need top of the line, but going bottom of the line will cost you as well.

A good upper midrange machine is usually a good short term value in power, and long term value in viability and longevity.  Every PC I've ever built barring one is still 100% functional beyond HD failure (and since this spans back to '97, it's an accomplishment).  Now, one's been dismantled because, while vialble, it wasn't worth much from a usability standpoint (P2 300).  The only one that had failure issues had the motherboard die after 2 years, and I had to swap it out.

Well, one I shorted out part of the board so the USB ports don't work right, but that was my bad, and that PC is still running as well.

This is a total of 5 different PCs.  All pieced togeather.  Usually the only upgrade being memory increases or HD additions, though I did replace the video card on one.

So, basically, don't skimp.

As for running MOO2, there are programs that can slow down your PC so you can play older games.  However if you think a PC is going to be too fast, the answer is, even the slowest modern desktop PC will be too fast IF it's an issue for that game (And I don't think it is).  I'd be more worried about software/hardware compatability.


----------



## Bront

Aeson said:
			
		

> Hiya Bront
> 
> I can't believe how quiet this place has gotten. :\  No monk, no women, no warlock. No wonder.



That's because my hive was the 1 true hive.  All other threads are mere immitations.

Or we've been busy with other stuff (Other forums, guild wars, family, pron...)


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Who is this Mandy? Did I miss something someday?



Mandy; my girlfriend. We've been dating since 6/28/07.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> You haven't talked about her in a while. I started to think things were over with her.



Have you noticed that I'm not as prolific as I used to be? Real life stuff getting in the way of posting.


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:
			
		

> Mandy; my girlfriend. We've been dating since 6/28/07.



And here I thought you were single  . You need to talk about her more often man. See, I for one keep mentioning my GF from time to time. Just to keep people from making the first assumption about geeks  .


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:
			
		

> How the heck do you pronounce your handle anyway;




It depends on my mood.  Normally it's Relic da Mad.  When I'm trying to be overly pretentious I pronounce it with a crappy-psuedo-European* accent as Reh lique dew mahd.  



*AKA the stereotypical "I'm goth/a vampire/ a V:tM LaRPer" accent.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> *AKA the stereotypical "I'm goth/a vampire/ a V:tM LaRPer" accent.



In my boredom I just reread some E.A. Poe, and while reading _The Raven_ I heard it in that accent in my head. I love it  .


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:
			
		

> And here I thought you were single  . You need to talk about her more often man. See, I for one keep mentioning my GF from time to time. Just to keep people from making the first assumption about geeks  .



Odd. I thoguht I mentioned her a couple of time since you joined us hivers.


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:
			
		

> Odd. I thoguht I mentioned her a couple of time since you joined us hivers.



Could be. And I did read the whole _old-hive_ before making my first post but that must've slipped my mind.


----------



## Blackrat

I see you've modified your user info Rev. You forgot to add to the location "Prime Material Plane" .


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Hey BR, got my character history up.


----------



## Aeson

Reveille said:
			
		

> Have you noticed that I'm not as prolific as I used to be? Real life stuff getting in the way of posting.



I noticed. None of us seem to be as prolific as we once were. I'm glad to see things are still going well for you.


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:
			
		

> I see you've modified your user info Rev. You forgot to add to the location "Prime Material Plane" .



I always knew he was a space case.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> None of us seem to be as prolific as we once were.


----------



## Aurora

So, I was thinking that since I know that I still have relatives in Germany, (In fact, they have owned the same land for more than a century.) that maybe I would see if I could look into finding relatives in Denmark. (I am looking into planning a trip to Europe for 2011.) Then, I found out that my maiden name is the most common last name there. *sigh* So much for that.


----------



## Aurora

Nap time!


----------



## Relique du Madde

<pulls out a Sharpie and looks at Aurora>

...

<FAILS WILL SAVE>

 

<starts to draw on her face>


----------



## Relique du Madde

I just realized why the 4e GSL has not been released yet.  WoTC is setting up the perfect April Fool's Prank:  Releasing a 4e GSL document that will state "THERE SHALL BE NO GSL. END OF MESSAGE."


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

>



Yes, I meant you, sweetie.    Time to get your butt in gear.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> So, I was thinking that since I know that I still have relatives in Germany, (In fact, they have owned the same land for more than a century.) that maybe I would see if I could look into finding relatives in Denmark. (I am looking into planning a trip to Europe for 2011.) Then, I found out that my maiden name is the most common last name there. *sigh* So much for that.



2011? Why not 2010 or 2012?


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> <pulls out a Sharpie and looks at Aurora>
> 
> ...
> 
> <FAILS WILL SAVE>
> 
> 
> 
> <starts to draw on her face>



She's not passed out drunk. That's this weekend.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> 2011? Why not 2010 or 2012?



2009 is going to be a trip to CA for my parent's 20th wedding anniversary. 2010 will be a trip to either Mississippi or to Disney. So, the next available year is 2011. Of course, things change though. I want to do a lot of research before we go. I mean, how often am I gonna go to Europe? Maybe once every 10 years. So, I should know where I REALLY want to go. We already have a place to stay in the Netherlands though.  Right in the same city that dshai used to live in!


----------



## Aurora

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> <pulls out a Sharpie and looks at Aurora>
> 
> ...
> 
> <FAILS WILL SAVE>
> 
> 
> 
> <starts to draw on her face>



I would wake up  I am not THAT tired!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> 2010 will be a trip to either Mississippi or to Disney.



I am so looking foirward to my nephew being old enough to be able to take him to Disney. My mom has confirmed that we will be taking him there when he is ready for it! It has been way to freakin' long since I've been to Disney World. My inner child wants out!

I managed to let it a little earlier this month, I bought 101 Dalmations on DVD this month. I love all those little puppies. Oggies, as my nephew would call them.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> I would wake up  I am not THAT tired!



Welcome to the Rat Race.  

And welcome back to the hive Aurora. We missed you something fierce.   Okay, okay I admit it *I* missed you something fierce.


----------



## Aurora

Good to know someone did


----------



## Aurora

I look in here more often than I post. I just don't have much time for anything right now. I seem to post on message boards in spurts.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> 2009 is going to be a trip to CA for my parent's 20th wedding anniversary. 2010 will be a trip to either Mississippi or to Disney. So, the next available year is 2011. Of course, things change though. I want to do a lot of research before we go. I mean, how often am I gonna go to Europe? Maybe once every 10 years. So, I should know where I REALLY want to go. We already have a place to stay in the Netherlands though.  Right in the same city that dshai used to live in!



I thought there was a reason for it.


----------



## Aeson

Serious lag caused a double post.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Good to know someone did



Hey.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I look in here more often than I post. I just don't have much time for anything right now. I seem to post on message boards in spurts.



In spurts? Don't get any on you. If you do then save the dress. You never know when you'll need it.


----------



## Aeson

Reveille said:
			
		

> I am so looking foirward to my nephew being old enough to be able to take him to Disney. My mom has confirmed that we will be taking him there when he is ready for it! It has been way to freakin' long since I've been to Disney World. My inner child wants out!
> 
> I managed to let it a little earlier this month, I bought 101 Dalmations on DVD this month. I love all those little puppies. Oggies, as my nephew would call them.



I've never been. Doubt I ever will go.


----------



## Bront

Aeson said:
			
		

> I've never been. Doubt I ever will go.



What kind of American are you? 

Why not?  It's a blast.  I haven't been in around 20 years, and I look forward to taking the little one when she grows older.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Whats happening Bront?


----------



## Bront

Reveille said:
			
		

> Whats happening Bront?



Not much.  Only another hour of work till the weekend for me


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bront said:
			
		

> Not much.  Only another hour of work till the weekend for me



Thats nice. What kind of work do you do?

Forgive me for parroting if I've asked before. I've forgotten and I'm genuinely curious.


----------



## Blackrat

Bront said:
			
		

> Not much.  Only another hour of work till the weekend for me



Darn. Normally my weekend starts on thursday too but now I have to be at work for 4 hours tomorrow.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Darn. Normally my weekend starts on thursday too but now I have to be at work for 4 hours tomorrow.



are you at least getting Fri & Sat off?


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:
			
		

> are you at least getting Fri & Sat off?



Rev. It's already Thursday here, so when I say I have to work tomorror it's Fri for me. Normally I have Friday off.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Rev. It's already Thursday here, so when I say I have to work tomorror it's Fri for me. Normally I have Friday off.



Sometimes I got a little cofused by the time zone stuff.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aurora said:
			
		

> 2009 is going to be a trip to CA for my parent's 20th wedding anniversary. 2010 will be a trip to either Mississippi or to Disney.




By the time you visit Disney the price will most likely be raised to 70 or 80 bux (justified by the changes they are making to "Disney's Californian Adventure" which will result in a $10 - $20 price increase in all of Disney's American parks.  They are basically changing that park from being Will Eisner's Disneyfied version of California to what Disney world would throw up after having an all night drug binge while stuck in a room filled with hundreds of tv monitors that were all playing Disney movies).


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Whats happening Relique?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Nothing much.  Was just scouring the net for useless information while waiting for a killer headache to go away.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> Nothing much.  Was just scowering the net for useless information while waiting for a killer headache to go away.



Have you tried taking an ibueprofin?


----------



## Relique du Madde

So what's happening elsewhere in this world?


----------



## Relique du Madde

I took some advil.. which means it should go away in about 45 minutes... :/


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> So what's happening elsewhere in this world?



Playing a FR game with Blackrat on the boards this morning. So far, so fun!

Its the highlight of my day!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Cool.   Least that highlight beats fighting the final boss in Super Smash Brothers Brawl about 50 times and losing.  On the positive side, I almost killed the bastard about 3 times so at least I know it's do-able (on easy).


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:
			
		

> Playing a FR game with Blackrat on the boards this morning. So far, so fun!
> 
> Its the highlight of my day!



 Well, it's time for a lunch. I'll be back soon  .


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Well, it's time for a lunch. I'll be back soon  .



D'OH!


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:
			
		

> D'OH!



Well I'm back already. Legacy of my time in the army, I learned to eat fast.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Well I'm back already. Legacy of my time in the army, I learned to eat fast.



WHOA! I didn't even notice you were gone.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:
			
		

> WHOA! I didn't even notice you were gone.





Thats because he had ninja training.


----------



## Wereserpent

Hay guyz, is it can be Galeros tiem nao?


----------



## Aeson

Bront said:
			
		

> What kind of American are you?
> 
> Why not?  It's a blast.  I haven't been in around 20 years, and I look forward to taking the little one when she grows older.



I just never had a chance or the money. I haven't been to Six Flags which is 30 mins away in 20 years.


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:
			
		

> Hay guyz, is it can be Galeros tiem nao?



No. It's hammer time.


----------



## Aeson

Hiya, Gal. What's happening?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:
			
		

> I just never had a chance or the money. I haven't been to Six Flags which is 30 mins away in 20 years.




Which Six Flags park are you near?


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:
			
		

> Hiya, Gal. What's happening?




Iz b playing SSBB l8tley.


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> Which Six Flags park are you near?



Six Flags Over Georgia  and Six Flags White Water . White Water was on its own for years until money trouble after an E.Coli scare.


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:
			
		

> Iz b playing SSBB l8tley.



practicing your l33t speak also I see.


----------



## Aeson

I had a couple of battle mats in my shopping cart at paizo.com while I waited until I could afford them. Last night the price was $3.00 each. I should have bought them. The price went back up to $22.50 today. dammit


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:
			
		

> White Water was on its own for years until money trouble after an E.Coli scare.





Ouch.  Magic Mountain also had money troubles during the last several years and was almost sold off two ago.  Part of the troubles that park had dealt with the amount of gang violence that regularly occurred there.


----------



## Aurora

I LOVE Magic Mountain. When I was a kid, I went to Magic Mountain many, many more times than I ever went to Disneyland even though Disneyland was closer.


----------



## ssampier

I have never went to any of the Disney parks. I wanted to go so badly when I was younger, but no one would take me. Now that I _can_ go, I've lost interest.

I finally get a 2 week paid vacation; not sure of where I want to go.


----------



## Relique du Madde

It's funny... the majority of the time I go to Disney is just to check out the shops.  It's actually been about two to three years since I been on a Disney ride which wasn't the Monorail or the train.




			
				ssampier said:
			
		

> I finally get a 2 week paid vacation; not sure of where I want to go.




Theres so many places I'd love to visit that its hard for me to where I'd go if I have the chance.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:
			
		

> practicing your l33t speak also I see.





How gr8 of u to notice.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> No. It's hammer time.



You should know better than to hyperlink a tripod image.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> I LOVE Magic Mountain. When I was a kid, I went to Magic Mountain many, many more times than I ever went to Disneyland even though Disneyland was closer.



 Was Magic Mountain Six Flags? Did it [Six Flags] get bought out by Magic Mountain?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Galeros said:
			
		

> How gr8 of u to notice.



 You are dead to me. 

















Only kidding. You know I love you Gal.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> Theres so many places I'd love to visit that its hard for me to where I'd go if I have the chance.



My sister has been to Canada and my parents to Europe. Most likely I'm gonna die an old man w/o ever being outside my own nation's borders. :\


----------



## Blackrat

One of the finnish cable channels is doing reruns of 'Allo 'Allo and I've been hooked . The best british comedy I've ever seen. Anyone capable should try to find and watch these.


----------



## Wereserpent

Reveille said:
			
		

> Only kidding. You know I love you Gal.




I know.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:
			
		

> Was Magic Mountain Six Flags? Did it [Six Flags] get bought out by Magic Mountain?




Magic Mountain got bought out by Six Flags way back in 1979. 






			
				Reveille said:
			
		

> My sister has been to Canada and my parents to Europe. Most likely I'm gonna die an old man w/o ever being outside my own nation's borders.




I've went to Europe on a pilgrimage back in 1996 (?) with my parents and brothers.  The trip was interesting although it would have been better if I wasn't stuck with a group of mostly elderly or middle aged Spanish Speaking pilgrims*.  Besides for that trip the only country I've been to outside the US is Mexico, which is a given considering that my family's Mexican.


* I only have a marginal comprehension of the Spanish language and as a result, my uncle nicknamed me Indio (indian) which is somewhat of an insult since Nahault, Zapotec and Yucatec are considered to be the language of ignorant peasants to some Mexicans.  To go further, theres a strange Mexican Nationalist Cultural vibe (even in the US) which leads aloit of Mexicans (especially first generation immigrants and their children ) to believe that if you are a Mexican and do not know Spanish then it means that you are ignorant, and a traitor to your own people.   It's sad.. but when I used to go to Mexico as a kid (especially in regions away from the border) my parents discouraged me from speaking in public because of that attitude.


----------



## hafrogman

I never get to go to continental Europe.  Every time my family or I has the time and/or money for a transatlantic vacation, it really has to be spent in England, visiting relatives.  It's nice seeing them, but I wish I could hop on the chunnel sometime just to say I've been to the mainland.


----------



## hafrogman

Galeros said:
			
		

> Salutations, my fellow Hiveminders.
> 
> I believe the time has arrived for my presence, that is to say, the presence of Galeros, to become the focal point of this conversation.  Do I find you in agreement with my sentiment?



Fixed That For You.


----------



## hafrogman

Reveille said:
			
		

> I am so looking foirward to my nephew being old enough to be able to take him to Disney. My mom has confirmed that we will be taking him there when he is ready for it! It has been way to freakin' long since I've been to Disney World. My inner child wants out!



I still have a single day left on my never expires pass.  Of course, it's apparently permanently keyed to my thumbprint, so it wouldn't do anyone else any good to steal it from me.

...

Unless they were to cut off my thumb and take it with them to Florida.

...

That said, has anyone seen my wallet?

...

... or my hand?


----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

> Aeson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> None of us seem to be as prolific as we once were.
Click to expand...


Who are you, again?


			
				Aeson said:
			
		

> She's not passed out drunk. That's this weekend.



Giggity?


			
				Reveille said:
			
		

> And welcome back to the hive Aurora. We missed you something fierce.   Okay, okay I admit it *I* missed you something fierce.



Aeson and I missed your something as well. . . .    

Err. . . I mean we missed YOU, you of course are what we missed.


----------



## Aurora

Blackrat said:
			
		

> One of the finnish cable channels is doing reruns of 'Allo 'Allo and I've been hooked . The best british comedy I've ever seen. Anyone capable should try to find and watch these.



Looks like a good show.


----------



## Aurora

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> * I only have a marginal comprehension of the Spanish language and as a result, my uncle nicknamed me Indio (indian) which is somewhat of an insult since Nahault, Zapotec and Yucatec are considered to be the language of ignorant peasants to some Mexicans.  To go further, theres a strange Mexican Nationalist Cultural vibe (even in the US) which leads aloit of Mexicans (especially first generation immigrants and their children ) to believe that if you are a Mexican and do not know Spanish then it means that you are ignorant, and a traitor to your own people.   It's sad.. but when I used to go to Mexico as a kid (especially in regions away from the border) my parents discouraged me from speaking in public because of that attitude.



That really is terrible. I for one find it important for people to pass down languages for the sake of culture, but to have a stigma because someone didn't? Stupid. Shouldn't it be a be worse to get up and move away from the motherland in favor of living in another country? Sheesh.


----------



## Aurora

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Who are you, again?
> Giggity?
> Aeson and I missed your something as well. . . .
> 
> Err. . . I mean we missed YOU, you of course are what we missed.




Glad to see things haven't changed


----------



## Blackrat

Aurora said:
			
		

> Looks like a good show.



No no. It is the BEST! Ever! I mean EVER!

 

Sorry. I'm a bit hyped.


----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

> Glad to see things haven't changed



Of course not.    

*waves*  Hi Aurora.

Yay, another poster.  Now I can get back to my catch up posting without getting banned for spamming.


----------



## hafrogman

Reveille said:
			
		

> Exactly how hard is it to say hi to a woman?



1. Very
2. Regardless, I do it quite often.
3. I even manage to make quite a lot of friends along the way.
4. This is where it falls apart.
5. Steal underwear.
6. ???
7. Profit.


----------



## hafrogman

Blackrat said:
			
		

> No no. It is the BEST! Ever! I mean EVER!
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry. I'm a bit hyped.



. . . Have you read the article about insufficient adulation?


----------



## Aurora

hafrogman said:
			
		

> 1. Very
> 2. Regardless, I do it quite often.
> 3. I even manage to make quite a lot of friends along the way.
> 4. This is where it falls apart.
> 5. Steal underwear.
> 6. ???
> 7. Profit.


----------



## Blackrat

hafrogman said:
			
		

> . . . Have you read the article about insufficient adulation?



What do you have against the show?


----------



## Aurora

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Of course not.
> 
> *waves*  Hi Aurora.
> 
> Yay, another poster.  Now I can get back to my catch up posting without getting banned for spamming.



Hi Frogman. I am here for awhile, but I must admit that laundry AND Puzzle Quest are calling my name.


I think Puzzle Quest is going to win though.


----------



## hafrogman

Blackrat said:
			
		

> What do you have against the show?



Actually, I've never seen it.  Sounds vaguely Fawlty Towers-esque.  I don't know.  I do love me some british comedy, but I actually love the old radio comedies the best.  Sitcoms don't do it as much for me.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ISIRTA
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Round_The_Horne


----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

> Hi Frogman. I am here for awhile, but I must admit that laundry AND Puzzle Quest are calling my name.
> 
> 
> I think Puzzle Quest is going to win though.



I don't know. . . if your laundry has gotten to the point where it has evolved language, then I think it REALLY is time to wash it.  Just a suggestion, but sentient underwear is much harder to steal . . . see step 5.


----------



## Aurora

I LOVE Fawlty Towers.


----------



## Aurora

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I don't know. . . if your laundry has gotten to the point where it has evolved language, then I think it REALLY is time to wash it.  Just a suggestion, but sentient underwear is much harder to steal . . . see step 5.



Oh, we still have plenty of clean clothes. We could probably go another week or so without doing laundry and still have 1 of everything we need for each day. We just own A LOT of clothes. So, I probably have 15 loads of laundry downstairs. Plus, kids generate a lot of laundry. 


And Puzzle Quest IS a lot of fun.


----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

> And Puzzle Quest IS a lot of fun.



Hmm. . . it does look fairly interesting.

And I'm always on the lookout for new PSP games.  It seems odd to me that all the games I want to play these days are on the portable consoles.  I had my NES and my PS2 and everything in between, but I feel no need for any of the new generation.  Gaming has left me behind. . . I'm an old man.  Grognard.  

When I was your age, we only had eight bits.  And we liked it!


----------



## Aeson

Reveille said:
			
		

> You should know better than to hyperlink a tripod image.



I would know if I paid attention to the source.


----------



## hafrogman

Reveille said:
			
		

> You should know better than to hyperlink a tripod image.



???







			
				Aeson said:
			
		

> I would know if I paid attention to the source.



Seems to be working for me. . .


----------



## Aeson

Reveille said:
			
		

> My sister has been to Canada and my parents to Europe. Most likely I'm gonna die an old man w/o ever being outside my own nation's borders. :\



You live so close to Mexico. You should at least run for the border.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> ???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems to be working for me. . .


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

>



Yeah.  I had a brief moment of panic just after I clicked 'search' on google images.  Seriously, "tripod" could have gone much, much worse for me.


----------



## Aeson

'Allo 'Allo is from the producers of Are you being served? I like that show. I might check it out if I ever get the chance.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Yeah.  I had a brief moment of panic just after I clicked 'search' on google images.  Seriously, "tripod" could have gone much, much worse for me.



Lets not think about that.


----------



## Aeson

Looks like I missed Aurora.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

GOOD MORNING HIVERS!!


Absolutely beautiful day!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Looks like I missed Aurora.



_*hands Aeson a fully loaded crossbow*_

Here, practice your aim.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> You should at least run for the border.



I had a couple tacos a couple of weeks ago. Does that count?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> 5. Steal underwear.
> 6. ???
> 7. Profit.



 What are you, an underpants gnome?


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> Looks like I missed Aurora.



She'll be back.  She won't say anything, she'll just silently sit around and watch us.    

... giggity?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> ... giggity?



Giggity giggity goo!


----------



## hafrogman

Reveille said:
			
		

> MORNING HIVERS!!
> 
> 
> Absolutely day!
> 
> 
> :\  :\  :\  :\  :\  :\  :\  :\



Fixed that for me. . .


----------



## Aeson

Reveille said:
			
		

> _*hands Aeson a fully loaded crossbow*_
> 
> Here, practice your aim.



You crack yourself up, eh?  


Hey that crossbow is bind on pickup. You can't give it to me.


----------



## hafrogman

Reveille said:
			
		

> What are you, an underpants gnome?



I have a problem.

Don't judge me!


----------



## Aeson

Reveille said:
			
		

> I had a couple tacos a couple of weeks ago. Does that count?



No.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> Hey that crossbow is bind on pickup. You can't give it to me.



Wow, what a terrible joke.

.
.
.
.


----------



## Wereserpent

so, i waz liek, wut?


----------



## Aeson

Reveille said:
			
		

> What are you, an underpants gnome?



He's Happosai


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> No.



Well I did run for the border to get 'em.  :\


----------



## Wereserpent

lookz liek i missed aurora 2.  that sucks.


----------



## hafrogman

Galeros said:
			
		

> And then I found myself pondering. . . why did hafrogman go to all the trouble of editing my words in such a manner.  Did my initial statment somehow lack clarity?





			
				Galeros said:
			
		

> Alas, in my delayed arrival this day, I also seem to have missed the opportunity to interact with the beautiful and charming Aurora.  Woe is me.




...



			
				Aeson said:
			
		

> He's Happosai



It's not very nice to find pictures of me on the internet and post them here without my consent.   :\


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Wow, what a terrible joke.
> 
> .
> .
> .
> .



I tried


----------



## Wereserpent

haha, very funny froggy half man.  better luck next time!


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> I tried



Maybe I meant mine.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Galeros said:
			
		

> so, i waz liek, wut?



and  i waz liek, "huh"?

and she waz liek "Bring it".

and  i waz liek "Ok".


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> ...
> 
> It's not very nice to find pictures of me on the internet and post them here without my consent.   :\



My apologies.


----------



## hafrogman

Galeros said:
			
		

> haha, very funny froggy half man.  better luck next time!



Yay!  See, that's the Galeros we know and love.  Kooky, but intelligible.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I tried



DudE! lIkE wHoA!      :\


----------



## Wereserpent

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Yay!  See, that's the Galeros we know and love.  Kooky, but intelligible.




I like Chocolate Milk.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Galeros said:
			
		

> I like Chocolate Milk.



I've yet to meet someone that doesn't.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Maybe I meant mine.



You make a bad joke? Is that possible?


----------



## hafrogman

Reveille said:
			
		

> I've yet to meet someone that doesn't.



Vegans.
Lactose intolerants.
Chocolate allergics.


But none of these are worth talking about.  I had chocolate milk with my breakfast today.  Mmmm.


----------



## Aeson

Reveille said:
			
		

> DudE! lIkE wHoA!      :\



Ok. No more coffee for you.


----------



## Wereserpent

Froggy is a jokester who has no way out.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> You make a bad joke? Is that possible?



It is, and you know it is.  Please tell me that you didn't miss it.  I'd be crestfallen.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Vegans.
> Lactose intolerants.
> Chocolate allergics.
> 
> 
> But none of these are worth talking about.  I had chocolate milk with my breakfast today.  Mmmm.



I'm one of these 3.   I love chocolate milk.

*goes to make chocolate milk*


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Ok. No more coffee for you.



QFT. I've already had 3 cups!       :\    :\      


Okay, I need to stop this.         


Damn.


----------



## hafrogman

Galeros said:
			
		

> Froggy is a jokester who has no way out.








... I think Galeros might be threatening me.

*Looks for a way out*


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'm one of these 3.   I love chocolate milk.
> 
> *goes to make chocolate milk*



I used to be lactose intolerant and have IBS. 

Thankfully I have neither now.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> Ok. No more coffee for you.



More like he picked the wrong day to START taking amphetamines.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> It is, and you know it is.  Please tell me that you didn't miss it.  I'd be crestfallen.



I caught the Wow.


----------



## Wereserpent

hafrogman said:
			
		

> ... I think Galeros might be threatening me.
> 
> *Looks for a way out*




There is none!  Not as long as the Ten Gates are sealed!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> ... I think Galeros might be threatening me.
> 
> *Looks for a way out*



Or he's hittin' on ya.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'm one of these 3.   I love chocolate milk.
> 
> *goes to make chocolate milk*



 . . . er okay.  Is it 3?  Should I call an ambulance?

I guess they do have treatments for 2 now.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> More like he picked the wrong day to START taking amphetamines.



Nope. No amphetamines.


----------



## hafrogman

Reveille said:
			
		

> Or he's hittin' on ya.



. . .  Well. . .

I've been at sea a LONG time.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> . . . er okay.  Is it 3?  Should I call an ambulance?
> 
> I guess they do have treatments for 2 now.



2? I don't think Gal is one of those.


----------



## hafrogman

Reveille said:
			
		

> Nope. No amphetamines.



Just the Nodoze?

I'm so excited,
I'm so excited,
I'm so . . .
scared.


----------



## Aeson

Reveille said:
			
		

> I used to be lactose intolerant and have IBS.
> 
> Thankfully I have neither now.



A person can be used to be lactose intolerant? How?


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> I caught the Wow.



I caught it too.  Or it caught me.  Either way, I'm back in.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> A person can be used to be lactose intolerant? How?



Sensitivity Training?


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> . . . er okay.  Is it 3?  Should I call an ambulance?
> 
> I guess they do have treatments for 2 now.



Lactose free milk.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> . . .  Well. . .
> 
> I've been at sea a LONG time.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I caught it too.  Or it caught me.  Either way, I'm back in.



Oh yeah? If I join your server will you run me through VC?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> A person can be used to be lactose intolerant? How?



I meant it as in past tense. I _used to_ have it. I _no longer_ have it.


----------



## Aeson

Reveille said:
			
		

> I meant it as in past tense. I _used to_ have it. I _no longer_ have it.



That's what I meant. How are you no longer intolerant?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Just the Nodoze?
> 
> I'm so excited,
> I'm so excited,
> I'm so . . .
> scared.



Nope. Seriously I haven't on any medication for nearly three years.


----------



## hafrogman

Galeros said:
			
		

> There is none!  Not as long as the Ten Gates are sealed!



. . . ha!  Well I shall trump your Ten Gates with my Bill Gates.

BSoD, I choose you!

A problem has been detected and Windows has been shut down to prevent damage to your computer.

The problem seems to be caused by the following file: Galeros.user.enworld

10_GATE_EXIT_PATHWAY_ERROR

If this is the first time you have this "stop error screen", restart your computer. If this screen appears again follow these steps.  Check to make sure any new hardware or software is properly installed.   If this is a new installation, ask your hardware or software manufacturer for any Windows updates you might need. If problems continue, disable or
remove any newly installed hardware or software. Disable BIOS memory options, such as caching or shadowing. If you need to use a safe mode to remove or disable components, restart your computer and press F-8 to select advanced startup options, and then select safe mode."

Stop 

Beginning dump of physical memory.

Physical memory dump complete.

Contact your system administrator or Technical support group for further assistance.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> That's what I meant. How are you no longer intolerant?



I think its genetic. My dad was the same way. Then in his early twenties it went away. For me it went away a little over a year ago (before I hit 31).


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> Oh yeah? If I join your server will you run me through VC?



Yes.  Greymane (alliance), or Thorium Brotherhood (horde).


----------



## hafrogman

Reveille said:
			
		

>



Sorry, I went to the Renn fair last weekend.  The Tortuga Twins do weird things to my mind.


----------



## Aeson

Reveille said:
			
		

> I think its genetic. My dad was the same way. Then in his early twenties it went away. For me it went away a little over a year ago (before I hit 31).



Weird. It started for me as an adult.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> Lactose free milk.



Pfft.  Which makes it not milk.

You can like Chocolate Silk all you want, it doesn't invalidate my statement.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Galeros said:
			
		

> There is none!  Not as long as the Ten Gates are sealed!








 I thought there were only nine gates?


----------



## Wereserpent

Froggy shall never win!


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Yes.  Greymane (alliance), or Thorium Brotherhood (horde).



2 different servers for the factions? Those aren't PVP servers.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Sorry, I went to the Renn fair last weekend.  The Tortuga Twins do weird things to my mind.



I didn't know the Renn faire was back.   

I'm gonna have to get my future brother in law to take me.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Galeros said:
			
		

> Froggy shall never win!



Hafrogman FTW!!!


----------



## hafrogman

Galeros said:
			
		

> Froggy shall never win!



Perhaps not.  But he shall break for lunch.

See you guys in a bit and a half.


----------



## hafrogman

Reveille said:
			
		

> I didn't know the Renn faire was back.
> 
> I'm gonna have to get my future brother in law to take me.



This weekend, dude.  The 30th is the last day.  It's every year, February and March.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Pfft.  Which makes it not milk.
> 
> You can like Chocolate Silk all you want, it doesn't invalidate my statement.



There is a lactose free milk. It's pretty tasty also. Soy milk is awful.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Perhaps not.  But he shall break for lunch.
> 
> See you guys in a bit and a half.



Have fun storming the sandwich!


----------



## Aeson

Reveille said:
			
		

> I'm gonna have to get my future brother in law to take me.



She moves pretty quick. Didn't she just get divorced?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> This weekend, dude.  The 30th is the last day.  It's every year, February and March.



Damn. Colin's B-day celebration is on the 30th.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> 2 different servers for the factions? Those aren't PVP servers.



No, they aren't.  The story of my characters movements is somewhat convoluted.  Greymane is my primary server, and I do have a lowbie horde or two there, but nobody to run you through deadmines.

My horde isn't really played any more, but he's sitting on that server because some old friends are supposedly there, if they were playing at all right now.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> She moves pretty quick. Didn't she just get divorced?



That was about a year ago. 

And she's not even engaged to her new bf but she is living with him in his house.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> She moves pretty quick. Didn't she just get divorced?



I think the divorce was recent, but the split was a while ago.  Legal proceedings, etc.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> No, they aren't.  The story of my characters movements is somewhat convoluted.  Greymane is my primary server, and I do have a lowbie horde or two there, but nobody to run you through deadmines.
> 
> My horde isn't really played any more, but he's sitting on that server because some old friends are supposedly there, if they were playing at all right now.



Maybe I oughta look into WoW.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I think the divorce was recent, but the split was a while ago.  Legal proceedings, etc.



Documentation of the divorce was about 10 months ago.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> No, they aren't.  The story of my characters movements is somewhat convoluted.  Greymane is my primary server, and I do have a lowbie horde or two there, but nobody to run you through deadmines.
> 
> My horde isn't really played any more, but he's sitting on that server because some old friends are supposedly there, if they were playing at all right now.



I have friends on one server which is my main. If you want to join Kilrogg I can help you. I've been playing on another server the last couple of days. Did deadmines there last night.


----------



## Aeson

Reveille said:
			
		

> Maybe I oughta look into WoW.



We can get a hivemind group together. I mostly play on West coast servers but I can't stay up too late.


----------



## Aeson

Reveille said:
			
		

> That was about a year ago.
> 
> And she's not even engaged to her new bf but she is living with him in his house.



I just thought it was early to be calling someone your future brother in law. Besides she hasn't met me yet. She could dump him if she did.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aurora said:
			
		

> That really is terrible. I for one find it important for people to pass down languages for the sake of culture, but to have a stigma because someone didn't? Stupid. Shouldn't it be a be worse to get up and move away from the motherland in favor of living in another country? Sheesh.




In my case I used to speak fluent Spanish up until first grade as a result of having teachers who used to get on my case for using Spanish/Spanglish.  According to my mom I eventually lost the ability to speak it because "Mrs. Washerman told me I'm not allowed to speak spanish."


----------



## Relique du Madde

Oh wow... your guys already filled out a page or two since I took a shower and forgot to press send on my last message...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I just thought it was early to be calling someone your future brother in law. Besides she hasn't met me yet. She could dump him if she did.



Well, knowing my sister it isn't really. She has the same dating habits she had back in HS. After 2-3 weeks, if she doesn't like the guy, she sends 'em packin'. Since the divorce she's had 5 BFs (from what I know, could be more) and now shes living with her current BF.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> Oh wow... your guys already filled out a page or two since I took a shower and forgot to press send on my last message...



Thats what you get for bein' a slowpoke.


----------



## Aeson

Reveille said:
			
		

> Well, knowing my sister it isn't really. She has the same dating habits she had back in HS. After 2-3 weeks, if she doesn't like the guy, she sends 'em packin'. Since the divorce she's had 5 BFs (from what I know, could be more) and now shes living with her current BF.



Ok. Maybe it's a good thing I haven't met her.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I used to play WoW....  I became a Bloodsail Buccaneer (the second or third nationally), raised my Goblin reputation from Hostile to Neutral and build a pirate guild on Hyjal that lasted from the start of beta to the one year anniversary of WoW's release.

I don't really miss the game...


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> Oh wow... your guys already filled out a page or two since I took a shower and forgot to press send on my last message...



And when we're done Mega will come in and wonder where everyone went.lol

Mega, we still love ya.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Mega, we still love ya.



And we'll welcome you back with open arms. We do miss you.


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> I used to play WoW....  I became a Bloodsail Buccaneer (the second or third nationally), raised my Goblin reputation from Hostile to Neutral and build a pirate guild on Hyjal that lasted from the start of beta to the one year anniversary of WoW's release.
> 
> I don't really miss the game...



I always wondered how someone became one. I saw a group raid Booty Bay once. I was pretty annoyed because I was trying to turn in a quest and they killed the Baron. :\ 

I was out for over a year. I got back in recently because I wanted to check out some of the new stuff they added in some recent patches. I'm paying month to month right now in case I want to drop out again.


----------



## Aurora

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Hmm. . . it does look fairly interesting.
> 
> And I'm always on the lookout for new PSP games.  It seems odd to me that all the games I want to play these days are on the portable consoles.  I had my NES and my PS2 and everything in between, but I feel no need for any of the new generation.  Gaming has left me behind. . . I'm an old man.  Grognard.
> 
> When I was your age, we only had eight bits.  And we liked it!




It is a TON of fun. You totally should buy it. It has light role playing aspects, but they are very simplistic. The fights are the fun part. Fights are similar to playing a game of bejeweled. There are gems that you match up that build your mana to cast spells. There are gold and experience points to match up and there are skulls, which do damage. You play against your foe on the same board.


----------



## Aeson

My gaming group is thinking of starting a second game using Pathfinder RPG. Anyone read through it yet? Thoughts? I know I could go read some of the thousands of threads but I'd like the opinion of my friends here.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> I tried



Holy crap. Is that an emo blinkie?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> My gaming group is thinking of starting a second game using Pathfinder RPG. Anyone read through it yet? Thoughts? I know I could go read some of the thousands of threads but I'd like the opinion of my friends here.



Aside form the expnded Cleric domain powers and spell school powers, ait is fairly easy and quick to put together a character. Multiclass suckks abit due to too much stuff to detail. Otherwise I'm really liking it. I'm in Creamsteak's Sunless Citadel game over in the PbP forums.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:
			
		

> I always wondered how someone became one. I saw a group raid Booty Bay once. I was pretty annoyed because I was trying to turn in a quest and they killed the Baron. :\
> 
> I was out for over a year. I got back in recently because I wanted to check out some of the new stuff they added in some recent patches. I'm paying month to month right now in case I want to drop out again.




Thats basically all you do.  It's was fun.  I had an entire goblin killing death squad with me with I did it.  We would literally walks from one end of the bay to the Baron and kill so many guards that the server would slowdown and stop respawning for 5 minutes.  During that time we would assassinate every NPC in the town (which got us a lot of hate, but then again we were pirates so we didn't care.  What was funny was that we dragged non-combatants down with us since Alliance folk would heal us during the fight lol).  

The pitty is that it's now going to be impossible to wreck your reputation and build it back up since back when the level limit was 60 you had two repeatable quests that gave 150/75/75/75 goblin rep and 500 xp per completion.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Holy crap. Is that an emo blinkie?



emo blinkie?


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> That's what I meant. How are you no longer intolerant?



Some people just grow out of their milk intolerance. I was completely allergic to it as a child. The increased my tolerance to it so I became just lactose intolerant, but I could still have some without getting sick. When I moved to CA, my intolerance to milk went away. When I moved back, it came back but not as bad. Weird, I guess.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> emo blinkie?



err sorry......emoticon. It looks like like an emo person.


----------



## Wereserpent

The last MMORPG I played was Dark Age of Camelot.  It was ok, but I just do not find MMORPGs very fun.


----------



## Aurora

Galeros said:
			
		

> The last MMORPG I played was Dark Age of Camelot.  It was ok, but I just do not find MMORPGs very fun.



Hi Galeros!

And neither do I. I don't play well with others I guess


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Galeros said:
			
		

> The last MMORPG I played was Dark Age of Camelot.  It was ok, but I just do not find MMORPGs very fun.



Did you play it by yourself or with a group?


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> Thats basically all you do.  It's was fun.  I had an entire goblin killing death squad with me with I did it.  We would literally walks from one end of the bay to the Baron and ad kill so manty guards that the server would slowdown and stop respawning for 5 minutes.  During that time we would assassinate every NPC in the town.
> 
> The pitty is that it's now going to be impossible to wreck your reputation and build it back up since back when the level limit was 60 you had two repeatable quests that gave 150/75/75 goblin rep per completion.



Why is it impossible? The repeatable quests aren't there now?


----------



## Wereserpent

Aurora said:
			
		

> Hi Galeros!
> 
> And neither do I. I don't play well with others I guess




Hi Aurora!

Heh, I just found that it got kind of boring after a while.  There was not much to do other than level up.

Reveille: I joined groups often, but I never had a group to play with all the time.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> err sorry......emoticon. It looks like like an emo person.



Does look a bit emo. It's the different smiley on the firefox addon.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Does look a bit emo. It's the different smiley on the firefox addon.



Mmmmm.....firefox.


----------



## hafrogman

Reveille said:
			
		

> Have fun storming the sandwich!



Thank you, it did put up quite the fight.  But in the end, I was victorious.  Sadly there was a tragic loss of tater tot life in the ensuing carnage.  Collateral damage.


----------



## Aurora

Reveille said:
			
		

> Mmmmm.....firefox.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Thank you, it did put up quite the fight.  But in the end, I was victorious.  Sadly there was a tragic loss of tater tot life in the ensuing carnage.  Collateral damage.



MMmmm...tater tots! Love the things. YUM!


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:
			
		

> Hi Aurora!
> 
> Heh, I just found that it got kind of boring after a while.  There was not much to do other than level up.
> 
> Reveille: I joined groups often, but I never had a group to play with all the time.



It can be boring especially when you're working on your skills and gathering. Quests can get boring if they take too long. Some times it can be a lot of fun. Last night I couldn't pull myself away. I haven't been like that in a long time.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

>



Thats me being silly.  

I'm in that kind of a mood.


----------



## Aeson

Reveille said:
			
		

> Mmmmm.....firefox.



Firefox not Foxfire


----------



## Aeson

Reveille said:
			
		

> Thats me being silly.
> 
> I'm in that kind of a mood.



I never would have guessed.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> I have friends on one server which is my main. If you want to join Kilrogg I can help you. I've been playing on another server the last couple of days. Did deadmines there last night.



I am an altoholic, so I may indeed start up a character on your server one of these days.  Just to stalk you.  Alliance?

I recently hit 70 on my main, so I celebrated my making an alt.      I still need to get over to Westfall though.  


			
				Aeson said:
			
		

> We can get a hivemind group together. I mostly play on West coast servers but I can't stay up too late.



It could be interesting.  If you're looking into new gaming Rev, WoW can be a lot of fun, but it can also be a huge time consumer.  It is addictive.  Like Aeson, I played for a while, quit, but now I'm back.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:
			
		

> It can be boring especially when you're working on your skills and gathering. Quests can get boring if they take too long. Some times it can be a lot of fun. Last night I couldn't pull myself away. I haven't been like that in a long time.




Yeah, I just find that I would rather lay in bed than play an MMORPG.  I guess they are just not made for me.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Firefox not Foxfire



I knew that.


----------



## Aurora

Some wad from an unknown # called and woke the kids up from their nap. I hate unknown numbers.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> I just thought it was early to be calling someone your future brother in law. Besides she hasn't met me yet. She could dump him if she did.





			
				Reveille said:
			
		

> Thats what you get for bein' a slowpoke.




I just felt that these two posts needed to be juxtaposed.  Technically unrealted, but they work so well together.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:
			
		

> Why is it impossible? The repeatable quests aren't there now?





One quest you had to kill an endless supply of giants in Feralas to pick up 10 drops. Each giant gave about 100 xp and when you turn that quest in you get 500 xp.  I had to spend at least three hours a day for two to three weeks to get my Goblin rep up from Hostile to hated. 

Knowing how leveling effects the reputation at once you're above level 65 doing those quests will give so little reputation that it wouldn't be worth it.


----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

> Holy crap. Is that an emo blinkie?



How can you tell you're talking to an extroverted emo kid?

He's looking at YOUR shoes.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> Why is it impossible? The repeatable quests aren't there now?



I think the key is that the reputation gains drop as you level up to 70, and since you need to do something like 1000 turn ins, eventually you'd gain too much xp from the quest reward, and not get any reputation gain any more.

Really, all you get for being a pirate is a hat.  Not worth it.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> How can you tell you're talking to an extroverted emo kid?
> 
> He's looking at YOUR shoes.



Great. Another guy with a shoe fetish.  :\


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> Firefox not Foxfire



Mmmmm. . . . Foxfire.


----------



## hafrogman

Galeros said:
			
		

> Yeah, I just find that I would rather lay in bed than play an MMORPG.  I guess they are just not made for me.



They aren't for everybody.  Personally I only really enjoy it when I have good friends to hang out with in the game.  Then it's like Hiveminding with a little bit of gaming thrown in for good measure.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I am an altoholic, so I may indeed start up a character on your server one of these days.  Just to stalk you.  Alliance?
> 
> I recently hit 70 on my main, so I celebrated my making an alt.      I still need to get over to Westfall though.
> It could be interesting.  If you're looking into new gaming Rev, WoW can be a lot of fun, but it can also be a huge time consumer.  It is addictive.  Like Aeson, I played for a while, quit, but now I'm back.



I have yet to make it to 70. I do have two at 61 a human and an undead. I have 5 characters over 50 though. 

Last night I was playing a draenei to try out their quests. I went to Westfall after going to Stormwind for the Weapon Master and stayed to do the instance.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I just felt that these two posts needed to be juxtaposed.  Technically unrealted, but they work so well together.



Bastard


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Some wad from an unknown # called and woke the kids up from their nap. I hate unknown numbers.



My previous statement works here as well. I bet that is one of the times you wished you could reach through the phone and slap him.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> I have yet to make it to 70. I do have two at 61 a human and an undead. I have 5 characters over 50 though.
> 
> Last night I was playing a draenei to try out their quests. I went to Westfall after going to Stormwind for the Weapon Master and stayed to do the instance.



Wow, that's a lot of 50's.  I have my 70, and a 49.  I had one up to 40 once, but he got deleted for his cash value when I moved my main to another server.  Most of my other alts never go anywhere.

I do like the new starting areas.  I think Blizzard learned a lot about creating starting areas, but sadly revamping the old ones just isn't a priority.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Mmmmm. . . . Foxfire.



You know what I'm sayin'


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> Bastard



No, no.  They were married.  I'm just a jerk.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> You know what I'm sayin'



Never actually seen it.  I'm just going off the cover.  *drool*


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> No, no.  They were married.  I'm just a jerk.



Oh, be nice.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Wow, that's a lot of 50's.  I have my 70, and a 49.  I had one up to 40 once, but he got deleted for his cash value when I moved my main to another server.  Most of my other alts never go anywhere.
> 
> I do like the new starting areas.  I think Blizzard learned a lot about creating starting areas, but sadly revamping the old ones just isn't a priority.



My goal on that server was to get all characters to at least 40 so they would have mounts. I have 2 more to go. I've reached my limit on the server with 8 characters and 2 mules. I may have to delete someone.

The Ghostlands and Bloodmyst Island are cool. Deathholme and the Dar'Khan quests are a lot of fun. 

I'm trying to decide where to go after Bloodmyst.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Never actually seen it.  I'm just going off the cover.  *drool*



Wait until you see it. The movie is crap but there are some drool worthy scenes.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Whats the website so I can get pricing info on WoW?


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> No, no.  They were married.  I'm just a jerk.



That too.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'm trying to decide where to go after Bloodmyst.



I always like the wetlands.  Okay not always.  Not when I was a level 1 gnome running to the night elf starting zone.  But the rest of the time.

I heard they've added new quests to Dustwallow as well, which would be later, but is at least conveniently accessible from there.


----------



## Aeson

Reveille said:
			
		

> Whats the website so I can get pricing info on WoW?



Checkout World of Warcraft It's 14.99 a month but you can find cheaper deals. I used to buy 60 day game cards from Amazon which saved me about $5.00 a month but now the price is about the same as if you paid for 60 days directly to Blizzard.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I always like the wetlands.  Okay not always.  Not when I was a level 1 gnome running to the night elf starting zone.  But the rest of the time.
> 
> I heard they've added new quests to Dustwallow as well, which would be later, but is at least conveniently accessible from there.



I've done the ones in Dustwallow with a couple of characters already. That zone is really improved. A flightpath in the south is handy especially for the Alliance.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> Checkout World of Warcraft It's 14.99 a month but you can find cheaper deals. I used to buy 60 day game cards from Amazon which saved me about $5.00 a month but now the price is about the same as if you paid for 60 days directly to Blizzard.



Yeah, it's

 $14.99 USD - One Month Recurring  
 $41.97 USD - Three Months Recurring ($13.99 per month)  
 $77.94 USD - Six Months Recurring ($12.99 per month)  

So, cheaper to buy in bulk, but obviously more up front.  But if you just want to take a look, I could give you a 30 10 day trial.  It's a bit limited to try and prevent spammers from using them to get into the game, but it'll at least give you a taste, see if you like it.

Edit: Oh, and cost of the game and expansion set.  ~$25 each, iirc.  So it's not really cheap to get into, but if you enjoy it enough to keep it up, it can be affordable in terms of cost/hour's entertainment.

Edit Again: I'm a liar.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> So, cheaper to buy in bulk, but obviously more up front.  But if you just want to take a look, I could give you a 30 day trial.  It's a bit limited to try and prevent spammers from using them to get into the game, but it'll at least give you a taste, see if you like it.



That'd be terrific hafrog.


----------



## Aeson

Rev I can give you a code to try it out free for 10 days if you want. You'll be limited on what you can do in the 10 days though.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Rev I can give you a code to try it out free for 10 days if you want. You'll be limited on what you can do in the 10 days though.



I'd rather be given enough time to try and get a feel for the world. I'm gonna go through hafrog, thanks for the offer though.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> Rev I can give you a code to try it out free for 10 days if you want. You'll be limited on what you can do in the 10 days though.



Dang, he's right.  It's a 10-day trial.

30 days is for me if you buy the game.      You do also get a free month with the cost of the game.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Yeah, it's
> 
> $14.99 USD - One Month Recurring
> $41.97 USD - Three Months Recurring ($13.99 per month)
> $77.94 USD - Six Months Recurring ($12.99 per month)
> 
> So, cheaper to buy in bulk, but obviously more up front.  But if you just want to take a look, I could give you a 30 day trial.  It's a bit limited to try and prevent spammers from using them to get into the game, but it'll at least give you a taste, see if you like it.
> 
> Edit: Oh, and cost of the game and expansion set.  ~$25 each, iirc.  So it's not really cheap to get into, but if you enjoy it enough to keep it up, it can be affordable in terms of cost/hour's entertainment.



30 day? All the codes I have are 10 day.  

You're right. When you look at the cost/time spent ratio I think it's pretty cheap.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Dang, he's right.  It's a 10-day trial.
> 
> 30 days is for me if you buy the game.      You do also get a free month with the cost of the game.



Right 30 days with purchase. I didn't know about the 30 days for you for bringing in someone new. I need to work harder at bringing in new players.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> 30 day? All the codes I have are 10 day.
> 
> You're right. When you look at the cost/time spent ratio I think it's pretty cheap.



Yeah, reading comprehension for the loss on my part.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Yeah, reading comprehension for the loss on my part.



It happens.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> It happens.



I think it is because I received insufficient adulation in my English classes.

I think we drove everybody off by talking about WoW.  Well except for Rev who I drove off by my failure.  We should stop, lure everyone back.  Galeros!  Aurora!  We promise to put the hive back to it's usual order.

Booobies!

See?  Look!


----------



## Wereserpent

I am still here, I was just busy.


----------



## Aeson

I was just thinking the same thing. I think we bored them.


----------



## hafrogman

Galeros said:
			
		

> I am still here, I was just busy.



*waves*

Hi hi.


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:
			
		

> I am still here, I was just busy.



It was the boobies wasn't it?


----------



## Wereserpent

hafrogman said:
			
		

> *waves*
> 
> Hi hi.




No, it is HI IH HI!


----------



## hafrogman

Hmmm. . . today has been a productive day (for the Hive, not so much for work, obviously).  Only 160 more posts to make to try and get this thread locked before April. . . of course weekend posting seems to slow down a lot.  Pity.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:
			
		

> It was the boobies wasn't it?




Not those.  It was YOU!


----------



## hafrogman

Galeros said:
			
		

> No, it is HI IH HI!



Xena?

AIAIAIAIAIAI!

Mmmmm. . . Gabrielle.


----------



## Wereserpent

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Hmmm. . . today has been a productive day (for the Hive, not so much for work, obviously).  Only 160 more posts to make to try and get this thread locked before April. . . of course weekend posting seems to slow down a lot.  Pity.




We could do it together as Father and Son!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

I'm back. Had to use the toilet.


So which one of you want to give me the 10 day trial? And will I need to DL any software?


----------



## hafrogman

Galeros said:
			
		

> We could do it together as Father and Son!



 . . . who's who?


----------



## Wereserpent

hafrogman said:
			
		

> . . . who's who?




Me the Father of course!


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:
			
		

> Not those.  It was YOU!



My boobies?


----------



## hafrogman

Reveille said:
			
		

> I'm back. Had to use the toilet.
> 
> 
> So which one of you want to give me the 10 day trial? And will I need to DL any software?



I can do it, I still have your e-mail address floating around.  (Note to self: Fold ducks).  You will need to download the client, it'll probably take a while.


----------



## Wereserpent

Reveille said:
			
		

> I'm back. Had to use the toilet.




Did you win?


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:
			
		

> Me the Father of course!



You're a dude?


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:
			
		

> My boobies?




Sure, why not?


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:
			
		

> You're a dude?




I thought we went over this a long time ago.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> of course weekend posting seems to slow down a lot.  Pity.



I'm pretty sure you can count me out for Sunday morning and early afternoon posting. There's a good chance I'll be at my nephew's/godson's b-day party.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Hmmm. . . today has been a productive day (for the Hive, not so much for work, obviously).  Only 160 more posts to make to try and get this thread locked before April. . . of course weekend posting seems to slow down a lot.  Pity.



I'm impressed with the activity today. And we stayed away from donkey talk.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> You're a dude?



Yes, galeros is a guy! Even I knew that. Get with the times.  :\


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:
			
		

> I thought we went over this a long time ago.



We did. I'm just keeping the meme alive.


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:
			
		

> Sure, why not?



Sweet.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Note to self: Fold ducks



Yes, get folding!   




			
				hafrogman said:
			
		

> You will need to download the client, it'll probably take a while.



Where can I get it?


----------



## hafrogman

Galeros said:
			
		

> Me the Father of course!



Wait, if you're MY father, then who's your daddy?

...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Galeros said:
			
		

> Did you win?



The toilet is still in the bathroom and I am in my bedroom. What do you think?


----------



## hafrogman

Reveille said:
			
		

> Where can I get it?



It should give you a link in the e-mail it sends you.  The trial key should be on it's way.


----------



## Wereserpent

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Wait, if you're MY father, then who's your daddy?
> 
> ...




I am.


----------



## Wereserpent

Reveille said:
			
		

> The toilet is still in the bathroom and I am in my bedroom. What do you think?




I just had to make sure you were not Zombie Reveille or something like that.


----------



## hafrogman

Galeros said:
			
		

> I am.



...

Galeros is Chuck Norris?!?!?!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Galeros said:
			
		

> I am.



EWWWW! So much for staying away from the donkey talk.  :\


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:
			
		

> We did. I'm just keeping the meme alive.




Just making sure you knew.


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:
			
		

> I am.



You're your own baby daddy?


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:
			
		

> You're your own baby daddy?




Yes.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Galeros said:
			
		

> I just had to make sure you were not Zombie Reveille or something like that.



That will never happen as intend on being cremated.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> You're a dude?



No. . . but he plays one on T.V.


----------



## Wereserpent

hafrogman said:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Galeros is Chuck Norris?!?!?!




Possibly.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Galeros said:
			
		

> Yes.



ARRRGGG!!


My minds eye!!!

















MUST PURGE!!!


----------



## hafrogman

Reveille said:
			
		

> That will never happen as intend on being cremated.



FLAMING ZOMBIE REVEILLE!!!!!  

AHHHHHHH!


----------



## Wereserpent

Reveille said:
			
		

> That will never happen as intend on being cremated.




You're getting turned into whipped cream?!


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:
			
		

> Yes.



Are you the pregnant guy in Oregon?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Galeros said:
			
		

> Possibly.



You are not Chuck Norris. Chuck Norris is too ccol for EnWorld.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:
			
		

> Are you the pregnant guy in Oregon?




It is a strong possibility.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Galeros said:
			
		

> You're getting turned into whipped cream?!



You need to learn how to read.


----------



## hafrogman

hafrogman said:
			
		

> FLAMING ZOMBIE REVEILLE!!!!!
> 
> AHHHHHHH!



...

Oh, I say!  I could just about die for some Brains.  Grey IS the new pink.

...

This joke would work better spoken.  Oh well.  It's fairly non-PC anyways.  I'm just sort of amused by the image in my mind.


----------



## Wereserpent

Reveille said:
			
		

> You are not Chuck Norris. Chuck Norris is too ccol for EnWorld.




Incorrect.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Galeros said:
			
		

> It is a strong possibility.



What are you? One of those little black fortune balls?  :\ 

Sheesh.


----------



## hafrogman

Galeros said:
			
		

> You're getting turned into whipped cream?!



Needs an 'A'

Creamated.


----------



## Wereserpent

Reveille said:
			
		

> You need to learn how to read.




If you do get turned into whipped cream, can I have some of you?


----------



## hafrogman

Reveille said:
			
		

> What are you? One of those little black fortune balls?  :\
> 
> Sheesh.



Reply Hazy. . . try again later.


----------



## Wereserpent

Reveille said:
			
		

> What are you? One of those little black fortune balls?  :\




No.


----------



## hafrogman

Galeros said:
			
		

> If you do get turned into whipped cream, can I have some of you?



Whipped Rev?  Hmmm.  Would you have him on waffles . . . or a sundae?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Galeros said:
			
		

> If you do get turned into whipped cream, can I have some of you?



NO.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Reply Hazy. . . try again later.


----------



## Wereserpent

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Whipped Rev?  Hmmm.  Would you have him on waffles . . . or a sundae?




I would have him on pizza.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Whipped Rev?  Hmmm.  Would you have him on waffles . . . or a sundae?



Yuck. You guys need help: Cannibals anonymous.


----------



## Wereserpent

Reveille said:
			
		

> Yuck. You guys need help: Cannibals anonymous.




*Smiles at Reveille*


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Galeros said:
			
		

> I would have him on pizza.



Have you seen the Jerky Boys movie?


----------



## hafrogman

Galeros said:
			
		

> I would have him on pizza.



Ewww.  Whipped anything on Pizza is just wrong.


----------



## Wereserpent

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Ewww.  Whipped anything on Pizza is just wrong.




You're next!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Galeros said:
			
		

> *Smiles at Reveille*



Okay. I'm officially weirded out.


----------



## Wereserpent

Reveille said:
			
		

> Have you seen the Jerky Boys movie?




No.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Galeros said:
			
		

> No.



Rent it. You NEED to see it.


----------



## hafrogman

Reveille said:
			
		

> Cannibals anonymous.



Hi, my name is John. . . and I'm a cannibal.

I haven't eaten anyone for. . . three days now.  I'm holding strong.  I think my breakthrough came when I finally recongnized the existence of a higher power.   Indigestion.  Seriously guys, don't eat an emo kid.  All that hair grease really wreaks havoc on my intestines.


----------



## Wereserpent

Reveille said:
			
		

> Rent it. You NEED to see it.




Better not tell you now.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Hi, my name is John. . . and I'm a cannibal.
> 
> I haven't eaten anyone for. . . three days now.  I'm holding strong.  I think my breakthrough came when I finally recongnized the existence of a higher power.   Indigestion.  Seriously guys, don't eat an emo kid.  All that hair grease really wreaks havoc on my intestines.


----------



## hafrogman

Galeros said:
			
		

> You're next!



Frog Pizza?  No.

I think Rev and I are going to have to veto this whole eating people thing.  Two against one.  Even if you are my father.


----------



## Wereserpent

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Frog Pizza?  No.
> 
> I think Rev and I are going to have to veto this whole eating people thing.  Two against one.  Even if you are my father.




*Smiles at hafrogman*


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Galeros said:
			
		

> Better not tell you now.



Whatever. If you haven't seen it, you need to. Do yourself the favor, you'll be glad you did.


----------



## Aurora

I am just gonna skip the last couple pages.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aurora said:
			
		

> I am just gonna skip the last couple pages.




Awwww, but so much cool stuff happened!


----------



## Aurora

Puzzle Quest is fun. Playing Puzzle Quest while holding one child and having the other <jealous> one trying to climb all over you....not so easy.


----------



## Aurora

Galeros said:
			
		

> Awwww, but so much cool stuff happened!




I'll never know what I am missing!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> I am just gonna skip the last couple pages.



You can skip the last page, but there's no need to skip the page before it.


----------



## Aurora

I think I am gonna saute some garlic and mushrooms in some olive oil and throw that in with some black beans, fresh parsley, smoked sausage, and the leftover shredded  rotisserie chicken for dinner. Served over rice.


----------



## Wereserpent

I just finished my last peep.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aurora said:
			
		

> I think I am gonna saute some garlic and mushrooms in some olive oil and throw that in with some black beans, fresh parsley, smoked sausage, and the leftover shredded  rotisserie chicken for dinner. Served over rice.




Why are you torturing me?


----------



## Aurora

maybe throw some corn in there too


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Galeros said:
			
		

> Why are you torturing me?



And here I paraphrase Tito from Oliver & Company:
If thats torture, chain me to the wall!


----------



## hafrogman

Galeros said:
			
		

> I just finished my last peep.



Why are you torturing yourself?


I once ran a peep over with my car.  It stayed there on the asphalt until they tore up the roadway.


----------



## Aurora

Galeros said:
			
		

> I just finished my last peep.



Kylee calls them princess chicks. 


Because they are glittery.


----------



## Wereserpent

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Why are you torturing yourself?




I am not torturing myself because peeps are yummy.


----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

> I am just gonna skip the last couple pages.



I'd say go back to post #842.  That's when we stopped talking about WoW and moved onto the vital topics of the day.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aurora said:
			
		

> Kylee calls them princess chicks.
> 
> 
> Because they are glittery.




I was eating the bunnies, so I guess they were princess bunnies.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I once ran a peep over with my car.  It stayed there on the asphalt until they tore up the roadway.



Sotto Voce: damn.


----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

> Puzzle Quest is fun. Playing Puzzle Quest while holding one child and having the other <jealous> one trying to climb all over you....not so easy.



Hmmm. . . I shall endeavor to avoid this when I pick up my copy.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Galeros said:
			
		

> I am not torturing myself because peeps are yummy.



For once I'm gonna have to agree with you.


----------



## hafrogman

Reveille said:
			
		

> Sotto Voce: damn.



To be fair, that only turned out to be a month or so later.  But I really don't know how long it would have stayed there.  The key is to make sure it's a stale peep to begin with.  Fresh ones will stick to your tire instead.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Hmmm. . . I shall endeavor to avoid this when I pick up my copy.



 Shouldn't be too hard, unless there is something I don't know about you.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> To be fair, that only turned out to be a month or so later.  But I really don't know how long it would have stayed there.  The key is to make sure it's a stale peep to begin with.  Fresh ones will stick to your tire instead.



And now I know.And knowing is half the battle.


----------



## Wereserpent

Reveille said:
			
		

> For once I'm gonna have to agree with you.




Indeed, I am always right.


----------



## hafrogman

Reveille said:
			
		

> Shouldn't be too hard, unless there is something I don't know about you.



All I'd have to do is go out, meet the love of my life TONIGHT.  Knock her up (with twins) and then wait nine months to buy the game.


----------



## Wereserpent

We could get this thread closed tonight if we tried.


----------



## hafrogman

Reveille said:
			
		

> And now I know.And knowing is half the battle.



See, that quote always brings to mind the question of what the other half is.  The traditional answer is "guns!".  But really, considering G.I.Joe's success rate with actually capturing Cobra, I have to assume that they were only fighting half the battle in the first place.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Galeros said:
			
		

> Indeed, I am always right.



Suuuure.


----------



## hafrogman

Galeros said:
			
		

> We could get this thread closed tonight if we tried.



Pfft.  If we REALLY tried, we could be over and done before I go home from work in three hours.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> See, that quote always brings to mind the question of what the other half is.  The traditional answer is "guns!".  But really, considering G.I.Joe's success rate with actually capturing Cobra, I have to assume that they were only fighting half the battle in the first place.









ROFL!! Too true.


----------



## Aurora

hafrogman said:
			
		

> All I'd have to do is go out, meet the love of my life TONIGHT.  Knock her up (with twins) and then wait nine months to buy the game.



For it to be truly authentic to my experience, you'll have to get her pregnant with one and then wait 2 years, get her pregnant again and then 6 mos later buy and start playing the game. 

What?


----------



## Wereserpent

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Pfft.  If we REALLY tried, we could be over and done before I go home from work in three hours.




Yup.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Galeros said:
			
		

> We could get this thread closed tonight if we tried.



If we keep up this pace with no one leaving, it _might_ be possible.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aurora said:
			
		

> For it to be truly authentic to my experience, you'll have to get her pregnant with one and then wait 2 years, get her pregnant again and then 6 mos later buy and start playing the game.
> 
> What?




Ah man, that is giving me flashbacks to my own pregnancy.


----------



## Aurora

Make dinner
hang out on ENW
or
play Puzzle Quest
?????


----------



## Wereserpent

Reveille said:
			
		

> If we keep up this pace with no one leaving, it _might_ be possible.




ONWARD!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> For it to be truly authentic to my experience, you'll have to get her pregnant with one and then wait 2 years, get her pregnant again and then 6 mos later buy and start playing the game.



Well, if thats true I hope Korbin is doing okay.


----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

> For it to be truly authentic to my experience, you'll have to get her pregnant with one and then wait 2 years, get her pregnant again and then 6 mos later buy and start playing the game.
> 
> What?



Yeah, I'm not sure the game will still be available then.  I think I was going for easiest available situation with baseline similarities.  Although, technically you never really did claim they were your kids.  The statement was just regarding two nebulous children.  So really, the easiest thing to do would be to fly out to Ohio and borrow your kids, PSP and game.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aurora said:
			
		

> Make dinner
> hang out on ENW
> or
> play Puzzle Quest
> ?????




Hang out here to help us!


----------



## Aurora

Galeros said:
			
		

> Ah man, that is giving me flashbacks to my own pregnancy.



You remember being in the womb, do ya? Interesting considering they say long term memories don't begin until around the age of 3.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Make dinner
> play Puzzle Quest



Why not these two. Your kids would love ya if you did.


----------



## hafrogman

Galeros said:
			
		

> Ah man, that is giving me flashbacks to my own pregnancy.



So wait, you're MY dad, YOUR dad, AND my MOTHER?


----------



## Aurora

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Yeah, I'm not sure the game will still be available then.  I think I was going for easiest available situation with baseline similarities.  Although, technically you never really did claim they were your kids.  The statement was just regarding two nebulous children.  So really, the easiest thing to do would be to fly out to Ohio and borrow your kids, PSP and game.



I need a babysitter Tues for my Birthday dinner. 

I don't have it on PSP   I have it on Xbox360.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> So wait, you're MY dad, YOUR dad, AND my MOTHER?



hermaphrodite.    :\


----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

> I need a babysitter Tues for my Birthday dinner.



Ooo, no can do Tuesday.  Tuesday is trivia night.







			
				Aurora said:
			
		

> I don't have it on PSP   I have it on Xbox360.



Oh.   :\ 

Then I'm busy the rest of the nights of the week, too.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aurora said:
			
		

> You remember being in the womb, do ya? Interesting considering they say long term memories don't begin until around the age of 3.




No, I mean when *I* was pregnant!


----------



## Aurora

The only game I enjoy more than Puzzle Quest right now is Rockband


----------



## Wereserpent

hafrogman said:
			
		

> So wait, you're MY dad, YOUR dad, AND my MOTHER?




YES!


----------



## Aurora

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Ooo, no can do Tuesday.  Tuesday is trivia night.Oh.   :\
> 
> Then I'm busy the rest of the nights of the week, too.



You'd rather borrow my PSP then my Xbox360? There's something wrong with you. I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



dshai's my Xbox360.


----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

> The only game I enjoy more than Puzzle Quest right now is Rockband



Never been much of one for the rhythmy games.

I have music, but lack rhythm and my girl.  Really, I got hosed.


----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

> You'd rather borrow my PSP then my Xbox360? There's something wrong with you. I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dshai's my Xbox360.



See previous posts regarding video gaming grognardism.  I have my NES set up in my family room on the big screen TV.


----------



## Wereserpent

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Never been much of one for the rhythmy games.
> 
> I have music, but lack rhythm and my girl.  Really, I got hosed.




I just find games like Rockband and Guitar Hero kind of boring.


----------



## Aurora

hafrogman said:
			
		

> See previous posts regarding video gaming grognardism.  I have my NES set up in my family room on the big screen TV.



That's why you have multiple tv's. Or make it so you can switch back and forth. When have the reg Xbox hooked up to the tv in the basement. The Wii hooked up to the other tv in the basement. The 360 hooked up to our new big screen in the family room and the PS2 hooked up to the tv in the bedroom. VIDEO GAMES EVERYWHERE!


----------



## hafrogman

Galeros said:
			
		

> I just find games like Rockband and Guitar Hero kind of boring.



Yeah, and you don't like MMO's.

What about D&D?

Dungeons and Dragons, fool.  Do you play it?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> See previous posts regarding video gaming grognardism.  I have my NES set up in my family room on the big screen TV.



The NES is the all-time best Old School console.


----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

> That's why you have multiple tv's. Or make it so you can switch back and forth. When have the reg Xbox hooked up to the tv in the basement. The Wii hooked up to the other tv in the basement. The 360 hooked up to our new big screen in the family room and the PS2 hooked up to the tv in the bedroom. VIDEO GAMES EVERYWHERE!



Oh, I have everything on the same TV, I was just making a statement regarding my old school elite-ness (back in the 80s, we could spell 'elite').  Most people who still own 8-bit systems keep them in a box in their attic or something.  Not I.


----------



## Aurora

Galeros said:
			
		

> I just find games like Rockband and Guitar Hero kind of boring.




See, I thought Rockband would be boring too, but it is addictive. I have my own rocker and she got picked up by a band and plays at different venues and makes money and buys stuff! I pretty much suck at it though. I can do medium setting on most guitar and base songs and on the singing part, but I TOTALLY blow at the drums. I have no rhythm. I mean, I can't even spell it. I had to use spell-check.


----------



## hafrogman

Hmmm. . . interesting.  The Long Post Moratorium thread is no longer sticky.  I wonder if it's still in effect.  I guess we report at 1,000 and see what happens.

If it doesn't get closed, that means it's open season on 30,000 posts again.  I'll need you all to chip in.  M'kay?  Thanks.


----------



## Aurora

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Oh, I have everything on the same TV, I was just making a statement regarding my old school elite-ness (back in the 80s, we could spell 'elite').  Most people who still own 8-bit systems keep them in a box in their attic or something.  Not I.



Dude, we have an atari set up downstairs to an old tv. My favorite PC game is an MS-DOS one.  :|


----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

> Dude, we have an atari set up downstairs to an old tv. My favorite PC game is an MS-DOS one.  :|



Dungeon Hack?

Oooh, I loved me some Dungeon Hack.  Sadly, I can't get it to run on anything anymore.  A gig of RAM. . . and it can't find the first 640k.  *sigh*


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Still got my Coleco Vision hooked up.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Gaahh!!  I leave for a few hours the post count jumped by 100?!?!  Looks like we'll lock this hive up before the end of the day. hour.


----------



## Wereserpent

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Yeah, and you don't like MMO's.
> 
> What about D&D?
> 
> Dungeons and Dragons, fool.  Do you play it?




Of course.


----------



## hafrogman

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> Gaahh!!  I leave for a few hours the post count jumped by 100?!?!  Looks like we'll lock this hive up before the end of the day. hour.



IT'S OVER 9000 100!?!?!?!? 

Yeah, we'll see.  Of course, your post just pushed us a little bit closer.  Oh, and of course, since I used the opportunity to reply to you, you get two posts credited to your soul.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

One of these days I'm gonna build me an NES PC.


----------



## hafrogman

Galeros said:
			
		

> Of course.



Just checking that you were in fact a gamer of some stripe, and not just one of those filthy stinking normlings come here to spy on us.


----------



## Relique du Madde

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I think the key is that the reputation gains drop as you level up to 70, and since you need to do something like 1000 turn ins, eventually you'd gain too much xp from the quest reward, and not get any reputation gain any more.
> 
> Really, all you get for being a pirate is a hat.  Not worth it.




You get a RED (almost pink) pirate hat that summons a bird .  It's not worth it NOW but it was back in the day ESPECIALLY if you are the guild master of a Pirate Guild.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> IT'S OVER 9000 100!?!?!?!?
> 
> Yeah, we'll see.  Of course, your post just pushed us a little bit closer.  Oh, and of course, since I used the opportunity to reply to you, you get two posts credited to your soul.



His?


----------



## Aurora

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Dungeon Hack?
> 
> Oooh, I loved me some Dungeon Hack.  Sadly, I can't get it to run on anything anymore.  A gig of RAM. . . and it can't find the first 640k.  *sigh*




Master of Magic

Do you need EMS? You can try running a Dosbox.


----------



## hafrogman

Reveille said:
			
		

> One of these days I'm gonna build me an NES PC.



I've seen the laptop version of that concept before.  Frankly I've never understood the appeal.  I've always wanted to do the opposite.  Get yourself an early 90's laptop and gut THAT.  Then stick the NES hardware inside, replace the floppy port with the game port and wire the whole thing into the screen.  Boom, laptop NES.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aurora said:
			
		

> See, I thought Rockband would be boring too, but it is addictive. I have my own rocker and she got picked up by a band and plays at different venues and makes money and buys stuff! I pretty much suck at it though. I can do medium setting on most guitar and base songs and on the singing part, but I TOTALLY blow at the drums. I have no rhythm. I mean, I can't even spell it. I had to use spell-check.




I think having to sit for hours on end while that is all people play has made me dislike the game more than I would if I had not had to endure hours on end of watching it.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Do you need EMS? You can try running a Dosbox.



I'm curious about this because I can't install/run The Oregon Trail on my PC.


----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

> Master of Magic



Hey, I own that game.  I could never get it to run, I can't remember if it was the same type of problem or not. . .







			
				Aurora said:
			
		

> Do you need EMS? You can try running a Dosbox.



Sadly my tech skills aren't very skilly.


----------



## hafrogman

Reveille said:
			
		

> His?



Yes, his soul.  See, each and every one of us, when we die, will have to appear before Toth and have our soul weighed against a feather to determine our eternal fate.  

Because of the unrepentant, evil nature of the Hive, and it's attempt to dominate mankind, posting to the Hive adds to the weight of your soul.  Each post you make is put into a word document, and then the whole thing printed in size 10 arial, and the pages are added to your side of the scale.

And if someone replies to your post, you are the reason for their post, and you share in their blame.


----------



## Wereserpent

C'mon we can't slow down now!  We're almost there!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Yes, his soul.  See, each and every one of us, when we die, will have to appear before Toth and have our soul weighed against a feather to determine our eternal fate.
> 
> Because of the unrepentant, evil nature of the Hive, and it's attempt to dominate mankind, posting to the Hive adds to the weight of your soul.  Each post you make is put into a word document, and then the whole thing printed in size 10 arial, and the pages are added to your side of the scale.
> 
> And if someone replies to your post, you are the reason for their post, and you share in their blame.



Oy gevalt.


----------



## Wereserpent

Initiating The Galeros Plan...Plan Initiated.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Size 10 Arial?  Screw that, I want my posts to be printed so that only one letter fits on each page.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Galeros said:
			
		

> C'mon we can't slow down now!  We're almost there!



Almost where? Over the mountain? Through the woods? Half way to grandmas house?  

Oh wait, I am at grandmas house.


----------



## hafrogman

Galeros said:
			
		

> C'mon we can't slow down now!  We're almost there!



I think they'll notice if you just start shamelessly bumping the thread without adding anything of consequence to the conversation at hand.

Why are you so eager?  Planning to steal the first post of the new thread all for your lonesome?  I have it on good authority that it's Rev's turn.


----------



## Wereserpent

Reveille said:
			
		

> Almost where? Over the mountain? Through the woods? Half way to grandmas house?
> 
> Oh wait, I am at grandmas house.




We are almost at complete lockdown.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> Size 10 Arial?  Screw that, I want my posts to be printed so that only one letter fits on each page.



Gordon Bennet. Thta would take forever to sift through. But then, thats your plan isn't it?


----------



## Wereserpent

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I think they'll notice if you just start shamelessly bumping the thread without adding anything of consequence to the conversation at hand.
> 
> Why are you so eager?  Planning to steal the first post of the new thread all for your lonesome?  I have it on good authority that it's Rev's turn.




Nah, I am just bored and want to accomplish something today.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Galeros said:
			
		

> We are almost at complete lockdown.



If you insist.


----------



## Relique du Madde

1
2
3
 Not It!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I have it on good authority that it's Rev's turn.



You do?


----------



## hafrogman

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> Size 10 Arial?  Screw that, I want my posts to be printed so that only one letter fits on each page.



Your call, I suppose.  Deeper and deeper, driven under by the weight of a million trees suddenly crying out in terror. . . and then falling silent.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:
			
		

> Gordon Bennet. Thta would take forever to sift through. But then, thats your plan isn't it?




Damn right.  If I force Thoth to assemble each post letter by letter I think I could sneak through the gates.


----------



## Wereserpent

Anyways, I especially like oranges that are juicy.


----------



## Aurora

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Hey, I own that game.  I could never get it to run, I can't remember if it was the same type of problem or not. . .Sadly my tech skills aren't very skilly.



Oh, you must work harder my friend. That game is the BEST GAME EVER!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> 1
> 2
> 3
> Not It!



Okay, this is not encouraged. Please don't post meaningless posts unrelated to the current subject.


----------



## Wereserpent

So, hafrogman, how does it feel to be like a god?


----------



## Aurora

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> Size 10 Arial?  Screw that, I want my posts to be printed so that only one letter fits on each page.



BAHWAHAHAHAHA

We would get along well.


----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

> Oh, you must work harder my friend. That game is the BEST GAME EVER!



I'll have to dig around and see if I still have the floppies.


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> Gaahh!!  I leave for a few hours the post count jumped by 100?!?!  Looks like we'll lock this hive up before the end of the day. hour.



And no one noticed that you or I were gone.


----------



## Wereserpent

Well, I got the 1,000 or 1,001 post depending on whether you go by the main OT board or by the thread count.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Oh, you must work harder my friend. That game is the BEST GAME EVER!



Actually, I'm gonna debate that and say that Master of Orion 2 is the best game ever.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> And no one noticed that you or I were gone.



Welcome back.


----------



## hafrogman

Galeros said:
			
		

> So, hafrogman, how does it feel to be like a god?



Err. . . have you been talking to Zuul again?  Look, I mean she asked me. . . what else was I supposed to tell her?  How often do you get a shot at celestial nookie?


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> And no one noticed that you or I were gone.



Actually, I was wondering where you all went about 10 min ago.


----------



## Relique du Madde

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Your call, I suppose.  Deeper and deeper, driven under by the weight of a million trees suddenly crying out in terror. . . and then falling silent.




... in a fire that burn bright with the heat of a thousand suns.... until it is extinguished by the cold waters of the abyss.

Fate, the insane, shall smile... don't you think?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

We passed 1,000 posts.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> And no one noticed that you or I were gone.



I noticed.  But the boobies returned, and we'd finished our WoW discussion, but I guess we should exchange character names in case we ever do try and find each other.


----------



## hafrogman

Reveille said:
			
		

> We passed 1,000 posts.



Have you reported us?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Err. . . have you been talking to Zuul again?  Look, I mean she asked me. . . what else was I supposed to tell her?  How often do you get a shot at celestial nookie?



Celestial nookie?


----------



## hafrogman

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> ... in a fire that burn bright with the heat of a thousand suns.... until it is extinguished by the cold waters of the abyss.
> 
> Fate, the insane, shall smile... don't you think?



Source?  Or your own composition?


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Actually, I was wondering where you all went about 10 min ago.



I had to tend to some younglings.


----------



## hafrogman

Reveille said:
			
		

> You do?



Well, I figured I ninja'd it last time.  You're one of the more reliable hivers.  You're due.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I noticed.  But the boobies returned, and we'd finished our WoW discussion, but I guess we should exchange character names in case we ever do try and find each other.



The hive is boobie powered. I forgot.


----------



## Aurora

Reveille said:
			
		

> Actually, I'm gonna debate that and say that Master of Orion 2 is the best game ever.



You know what's funny? My ex owned Master of Magic, and when I left him, he, of course, got to keep his game. So, I went on a mission to find my precious. Lo, and behold, after much searching and gnashing of teeth, I come across her as a freebie along with a new video game that cost $60. I bought said new game and never took it out of the wrapper. What was the game you ask? Master of Orion 2. I have played the hell out of that freebie though.


----------



## hafrogman

Reveille said:
			
		

> Celestial nookie?



Dude, she's a goddess. . .  AND a Hungarian swimsuit model.  I'd tap that from here to eternity.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Have you reported us?



Nope.  

EDIT: Yup.


----------



## Aurora

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I noticed.  But the boobies returned, and we'd finished our WoW discussion, but I guess we should exchange character names in case we ever do try and find each other.


----------



## Relique du Madde

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Err. . . have you been talking to Zuul again?  Look, I mean she asked me. . . what else was I supposed to tell her?  How often do you get a shot at celestial nookie?





I talk to Zuul often... she is the god of information and computing at the Art Institute of CA at OC.  What does suck is when she gives your portable hard drive, thumbdrive, or laptop herpes.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Well, I figured I ninja'd it last time.  You're one of the more reliable hivers.  You're due.



I guess so.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> The hive is boobie powered. I forgot.



Men may run the nations of the world, but the women control the supply of boobs.

So yeah,

If you're looking for me on Greymane, I'm Gnubbins.  I'll run you through any instance up to SM.  I'd do Uldaman, too, but you gotta have three to summon the last boss.


----------



## Wereserpent

Well, fellow Hivers, I must depart for unknown lands once again.  May your will be ever strong and your strength ever...strong?


----------



## Aeson

Reveille said:
			
		

> Welcome back.



Danke


----------



## hafrogman

Reveille said:
			
		

> Nope.



Well, someone should.  I guess I shall.  It's our duty as good citizens.


----------



## Aurora

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Dude, she's a goddess. . .  AND a Hungarian swimsuit model.  I'd tap that from here to eternity.




Don't lie. You'd get caught in the "friend zone".


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Men may run the nations of the world, but the women control the supply of boobs.
> 
> So yeah,
> 
> If you're looking for me on Greymane, I'm Gnubbins.  I'll run you through any instance up to SM.  I'd do Uldaman, too, but you gotta have three to summon the last boss.



It will be some time before I'm ready for SM. I have a week before my month is up. I'm not sure I'll renew after that yet.


----------



## Relique du Madde

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Source?  Or your own composition?




Original composition (I hope since I wrote it on the spot).


----------



## Aurora

Galeros said:
			
		

> Well, fellow Hivers, I must depart for unknown lands once again.  May your will be ever strong and your strength ever...strong?



Bye Galeros! 

*waves*


----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

> Don't lie. You'd get caught in the "friend zone".



*sigh* yeah.

I gave her a rose on Valentine's day.  She let me know that it was unneccessary.  Unneccessary. . . to rhyme with 'unwelcome'.

...

Oh wait, are we still talking about Zuul here?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

In case we get locked the fallback hive is here.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Oh wait, are we still talking about Zuul here?



The ancient Babylonian Goddess? Yeah.


----------



## hafrogman

Galeros said:
			
		

> Well, fellow Hivers, I must depart for unknown lands once again.  May your will be ever strong and your strength ever...strong?



Toodle Pipski.


----------



## Aurora

Reveille said:
			
		

> In case we get locked the fallback hive is here.



I don't want to post in a hive called fallback!


----------



## hafrogman

Reveille said:
			
		

> The ancient Babylonian Goddess? Yeah.



Yeah, I was going for the Ghostbusters character more.  But then I got sidetracked into real life.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Don't lie. You'd get caught in the "friend zone".



The friend zone is far reaching and almost never ending.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:
			
		

> The friend zone is far reaching and almost never ending.




Yeah, but the friends with benefits zone is the sweet spot


----------



## hafrogman

Reveille said:
			
		

> In case we get locked the fallback hive is here.



I think I'll just keep posting here until the end.  And Aurora's right.  Needs a better title once it becomes official.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I don't want to post in a hive called fallback!



I kept changing the title of the one I started. It annoyed Kemrain. That could be why Kemrain isn't here anymore.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> The friend zone is far reaching and almost never ending.



The problem is, every time I reach for her end, I get slapped.


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> Yeah, but the friends with benefits zone is the exclusive spot



FIFY


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> The problem is, every time I reach for her end, I get slapped.



Is her end never ending? Does she have 100' arms?


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> I kept changing the title of the one I started. It annoyed Kemrain. That could be why Kemrain isn't here anymore.



I wasn't even around then.  Bront's thread lasted a long time. . . but I don't ever recall a poster named Kemrain.  Unless he changed his name.  Which would be ironic.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> Is her end never ending? Does she have 100' arms?



That would be what, a 200' tall women with junk in her trunk?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I think I'll just keep posting here until the end.  And Aurora's right.  Needs a better title once it becomes official.



Fixed it.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> That would be what, a 200' tall women with junk in her trunk?



EEP! 

Do you like big butts?


----------



## Aurora

Reveille said:
			
		

> Fixed it.



ROFL

That works


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I wasn't even around then.  Bront's thread lasted a long time. . . but I don't ever recall a poster named Kemrain.  Unless he changed his name.  Which would be ironic.



Kemrain is a hir. Hir choice of pronoun if I recall correctly. Kemrain is transexual and didn't respond to him or her. Nonetheless Kemrain was a lot of fun to chat with. We even had some IM chats.


----------



## Aurora

I think we should all move over to the new thread. LOL


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> ROFL
> 
> That works



Until Dshai, Fett or Bubba sees it. :\


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Kemrain is a hir. Hir choice of pronoun if I recall correctly. Kemrain is transexual and didn't respond to him or her. Nonetheless Kemrain was a lot of fun to chat with. We even had some IM chats.



I remember Kemrain too

- Reveille the Ambigous


----------



## hafrogman

Reveille said:
			
		

> Fixed it.



I was actually wondering about this recently. . . is Lord a gender neutral title?  I mean, traditionally it hasn't been obviously.  You would normally have Lord and Lady, but Lady can mean just any woman, not neccessarily a ruler.  But Lord Aurora doesn't seem right either.

Has gender equality addressed this issue?  Or am I the only one who cares?


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Until Dshai, Fett or Bubba sees it. :\



Why would they care?


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I think we should all move over to the new thread. LOL



Now that it's all about you?


----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

> I think we should all move over to the new thread. LOL



Meh, I was planning to wait until they actually come and close this one.  Don't want to end up with a Hive schism.  If the limit is gone. . . we need every post we can get.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Why would they care?



Maybe not.


----------



## Aurora

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Meh, I was planning to wait until they actually come and close this one.  Don't want to end up with a Hive schism.  If the limit is gone. . . we need every post we can get.



Agreed. I was only teasing


----------



## Aurora

Except it looks pretty bad that no one has posted in a thread hailing me. 

Maybe we need to change the name to something else.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> Now that it's all about you?



Trust Galeros to try and make it all about him.


----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

> Except it looks pretty bad that no one has posted in a thread hailing me.
> 
> Maybe we need to change the name to something else.



We have now hailed you.


...

Macbeth:  Tell me, witches, what does the future hold for me?
Witches:  Hail!  Hail!
Macbeth:  Not the weather!  Make a prediction!


----------



## Aeson

Reveille said:
			
		

> I remember Kemrain too
> 
> - Reveille the Ambigous



That's right.  

- Aeson the nostalgic


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> That's right.
> 
> - Aeson the nostalgic



Yeah, I still don't.  But I'm guessing that Se? S/he? Hhe? Has a unique signature style.

- Hafrogman the Buforific.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Yeah, I still don't.  But I'm guessing that Se? S/he? Hhe? Has a unique signature style.
> 
> - Hafrogman the Buforific.



Kemrain had a unique signature for sure. 

It was - Kemrain the whatever.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> Kemrain had a unique signature for sure.
> 
> It was - Kemrain the whatever.



Reminds me of Gonzo.


----------



## Relique du Madde

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Yeah, I still don't.  But I'm guessing that Se? S/he? Hhe? Has a unique signature style.
> 
> - Hafrogman the Buforific.




Hmm... I need a signature.  But I'm too lazy to come up with one.


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> We have now hailed you.
> 
> ...
> 
> Macbeth:  Tell me, witches, what does the future hold for me?
> Witches:  Hail!  Hail!
> Macbeth:  Not the weather!  Make a prediction!




Bahahaha! 

Heya folks.


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Yeah, I still don't.  But I'm guessing that Se? S/he? Hhe? Has a unique signature style.
> 
> - Hafrogman the Buforific.




Buforific?

 

Wha?


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Meh, I was planning to wait until they actually come and close this one.  Don't want to end up with a Hive schism.  If the limit is gone. . . we need every post we can get.




Hive schism eh?

Hmm ... sounds like material for a campy adventure.


----------



## HeavenShallBurn

[h1]IT'S ALIVE[/h1]
I've always wanted to say that


----------



## megamania

sick.



very very sick.


----------



## Heckler

In before the lock!

It's not dead yet!


----------



## Jdvn1

Aeson said:
			
		

> Kemrain had a unique signature for sure.
> 
> It was - Kemrain the whatever.



 Ah, Kemrain. I wonder what became of that ambiguous person (oh, and see sig).


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> sick.
> 
> 
> 
> very very sick.



Poor, Mega.  Get better soon.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Man oh man... the next quarter of mine at school is going to be scary since I am going to be enrolled into my first Portfolio class... which means I have a lot of work to do... and that I'm going to have to set up my own portfolio website.  If only I could come up with a good domain name for it..


----------



## Mycanid

This thread is most definitely NOT dead.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> This thread is most definitely NOT dead.



Well, it nearly was. I had to defibrillate it some time ago.


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:
			
		

> Well, it nearly was. I had to defibrillate it some time ago.



And I had to poke it with my poking-stick. See, I sharpened the other end.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I uh.... you don't want to know..


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:
			
		

> And I had to poke it with my poking-stick. See, I sharpened the other end.



Actually, I believe thats called a gigstick.


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:
			
		

> Actually, I believe thats called a gigstick.



It would, but I've never gigged froggy with it. Just planned it from time to time.


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Buforific?
> 
> 
> 
> Wha?



Technically it's toads, not frogs.  But I can never remember frogs (Anura).  Toads are Bufonidae.  So Buforific is an imaginary adjective describing my wonderful amfibiousness.







			
				Mycanid said:
			
		

> This thread is most definitely NOT dead.



Yet.  Which I think means I'm going to have to change the thread title to a Monty Python reference.


----------



## hafrogman

Blackrat said:
			
		

> It would, but I've never gigged froggy with it. Just planned it from time to time.



Eeep.  Please, Mister Ratty, sir.  Don't make me change my user title.   :\


----------



## Blackrat

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Eeep.  Please, Mister Ratty, sir.  Don't make me change my user title.   :\



I don't like all the icky blood-thingy on my stick so don't worry. I'll just poke you around with the blunt end.


----------



## hafrogman

Blackrat said:
			
		

> I don't like all the icky blood-thingy on my stick so don't worry. I'll just poke you around with the blunt end.



That's fine.  I'm not Hafrogman - never been thwacked.  I've been thwacked plenty of times.


----------



## Jdvn1

Ow ow ow ow ow ow ow ow ow ow ow ow ow ow ow ow ow--

Poke somewhere else!!


----------



## Blackrat

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Ow ow ow ow ow ow ow ow ow ow ow ow ow ow ow ow ow--
> 
> Poke somewhere else!!



What? I was just practising my self defence: http://ejmas.com/jnc/jncart_barton-wright_0200.htm


----------



## Jdvn1

Blackrat said:
			
		

> What? I was just practising my self defence: http://ejmas.com/jnc/jncart_barton-wright_0200.htm



 Another tip--sharped the brim of your hat for a backup weapon.


----------



## hafrogman

Blackrat said:
			
		

> What? I was just practising my self defence: http://ejmas.com/jnc/jncart_barton-wright_0200.htm



[imagel]http://www.freewebs.com/earthden/John_Steed.jpg[/imagel]I personally feel that such a guide would be much more entertaining if it had been written by a man known to be skilled at the art of umbrella defense.

A well known, and widely loved man.

A man of impeccable breeding and taste.

A man who got to hang out with Emma Peel.  *rowr*


----------



## Blackrat

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Another tip--sharped the brim of your hat for a backup weapon.



You mean like Oddjob: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_James_Bond_henchmen_in_Goldfinger


----------



## hafrogman

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Another tip--sharped the brim of your hat for a backup weapon.



Mythbusters tried that one.  Not as effective as they made it to look.      If you're attacked by a marble statue, you're much better off with a sledgehammer.

.

.

.

I want to be
your Sledgehammer.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Mythbusters tried that one.  Not as effective as they made it to look.      If you're attacked by a marble statue, you're much better off with a sledgehammer.
> 
> .
> 
> .
> 
> .
> 
> I want to be
> your Sledgehammer.



A mirror will do if you're attacked by one of the statues that was on Dr. Who. That was a freaky episode and I think one of the best I've seen.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> A mirror will do if you're attacked by one of the statues that was on Dr. Who. That was a freaky episode and I think one of the best I've seen.



Never been much of a Whoosier.  Every Who down in Whoville liked the doctor a lot, but the Frogman, who watched Blake's 7, did not.


----------



## hafrogman

Looks like we're getting an early start on April Fool's day.

I'm calling epic mod battle for the next 48 or so hours.


----------



## Jdvn1

I think it may have been an accidental battle!

Someone complained about what forum the thread was in--he was wrong, in my opinion--Morrus moved the thread without reading through it, it was moved back, and hijinks ensued.

At least, that's my interpretation.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Never been much of a Whoosier.  Every Who down in Whoville liked the doctor a lot, but the Frogman, who watched Blake's 7, did not.



Have you tried the new one? The new Doctor is good and the stories are fun.


----------



## Aeson

Where is this? I don't venture out of the hive much.


----------



## hafrogman

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I think it may have been an accidental battle!
> 
> Someone complained about what forum the thread was in--he was wrong, in my opinion--Morrus moved the thread without reading through it, it was moved back, and hijinks ensued.
> 
> At least, that's my interpretation.



Yeah, I was almost convinced that it was real until I read Dinkledog's post.  "Saves me the trouble of unlocking it"?  "I think our posters can handle this discussion"?  No, I've never seen any Mod backpedal on an unlocking like that until at least a few days had passed.  It's one thing to disagree, but to actually state that you would reverse a decision before discussion is unheard of.  And the timing is suspect, April 1st somewhere until it's April 1st nowhere.


----------



## Jdvn1

Aeson said:
			
		

> Where is this? I don't venture out of the hive much.



http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=4137477

I'm pretty certain in my interpretation, though, at least that it's not an intential mod battle. Rel intended for it to be an honest thread (and Umbran reopened it with that understanding).


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> Have you tried the new one? The new Doctor is good and the stories are fun.



It's more of a never exposed kind of thing.  People seem shocked that I'm not a fan, but they never have the DVDs to lend me.  When I find someone who hasn't watched Firefly, I go out and buy them a copy!      I've just never come across it, and none of my roomies have it, and I just don't have the impetus to go seek it out myself.


----------



## Relique du Madde

That thread was the win.


----------



## Jdvn1

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Yeah, I was almost convinced that it was real until I read Dinkledog's post.  "Saves me the trouble of unlocking it"?  "I think our posters can handle this discussion"?  No, I've never seen any Mod backpedal on an unlocking like that until at least a few days had passed.  It's one thing to disagree, but to actually state that you would reverse a decision before discussion is unheard of.  And the timing is suspect, April 1st somewhere until it's April 1st nowhere.



 That's what I thought too... but after that, Rel's responses have all been on-topic, and PC gave away diaglo's alt... I'm getting battle-killer vibes from those. I'll stick to spectating until it's more clear, but I think it's an honest thread.


----------



## hafrogman

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> That's what I thought too... but after that, Rel's responses have all been on-topic, and PC gave away diaglo's alt... I'm getting battle-killer vibes from those. I'll stick to spectating until it's more clear, but I think it's an honest thread.



Well, we shall see.

If things progress to full out escalation over the next 34 hours or so, and we have red text calling each other out all over the forums, I'll be right.  If they go away quietly until we get a mod resignation post or two, then we'll know it was real.

Until then, I'll just assume you're in on the conspiracy.  Like those dang "Canadians" as they like to claim to be.  Everyone right-minded person KNOWS Canada doesn't exist!  You can't be Canadian!  You're just helping to spread the lies and deceit that have plagued this country for centuries!


----------



## Relique du Madde

All in all, I blame the Rouse. His and WoTC's posts have been laced with subliminal messages which allowed GLEEMAX to manipulate the mods in an attempt to destroy ENworld.  The Rouse's recent disappearance can also be attributed to this same plot.


That is assuming none of the mods were replaced by Skrulls, androids, or pod people.


----------



## Jdvn1

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Well, we shall see.
> 
> If things progress to full out escalation over the next 34 hours or so, and we have red text calling each other out all over the forums, I'll be right.  If they go away quietly until we get a mod resignation post or two, then we'll know it was real.
> 
> Until then, I'll just assume you're in on the conspiracy.  Like those dang "Canadians" as they like to claim to be.  Everyone right-minded person KNOWS Canada doesn't exist!  You can't be Canadian!  You're just helping to spread the lies and deceit that have plagued this country for centuries!



 It's not paranoia if they're out to get you.


----------



## hafrogman

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> That is assuming none of the mods were replaced by Skrulls, androids, or pod people.



Funnily enough. . . it's a Skrull, an android, AND a pod peson.  Plus a doppleganger, and at least one case of demonic possession.

The trick is figuring out which is which.  My best guesses follow:

Morrus:  Android
Piratecat:  Skrull
Henry:  Case of the Mondays
Rel:  Demonic Possession
Dinkeldog:  Rabies
Umbran:  Polyjuice Potion
Plane Sailing:  Pod Person
Xath:  Evil Twin
Michael Morris:  He hasn't posted there. . . he just always seems grumpy.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> It's more of a never exposed kind of thing.  People seem shocked that I'm not a fan, but they never have the DVDs to lend me.  When I find someone who hasn't watched Firefly, I go out and buy them a copy!      I've just never come across it, and none of my roomies have it, and I just don't have the impetus to go seek it out myself.



If I can afford a copy of the DVD I'll send it to you or you could watch it on BBC America or Scifi Channel.


----------



## hafrogman

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> It's not paranoia if they're out to get you.



I've always preferred the slight variant:

Just because I'm paranoid, doesn't mean they're not out to get me.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> If I can afford a copy of the DVD I'll send it to you or you could watch it on BBC America or Scifi Channel.



I could watch it, but honestly I won't.  I'm never able to pick up shows in the middle.  Maybe some day I'll pick up my own copies of the DVDs and start from the start.  But until that day I will be satisfied with the slew of other sci-fi and fantasy television shows and movies that I watch.


----------



## Relique du Madde

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I've always preferred the slight variant:
> 
> Just because I'm paranoid, doesn't mean they're not out to get me.




I like this one:

Just because I'm delusional, doesn't mean they don't exist.


----------



## hafrogman

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> I like this one:
> 
> Just because I'm delusional, doesn't mean they don't exist.



*Looks around*. . . no, I see them too.  You're not delusional.

.
..
...

Or maybe I don't exist, and you are delusional.


----------



## hafrogman

Now Morrus is back, and he's moved it to House Rules.  I think I'm winning this one.

Ooooh, I can't wait until they find a pretext to move it to off-topic.  HIVE INVASION!!!!


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I could watch it, but honestly I won't.  I'm never able to pick up shows in the middle.  Maybe some day I'll pick up my own copies of the DVDs and start from the start.  But until that day I will be satisfied with the slew of other sci-fi and fantasy television shows and movies that I watch.



I understand. I'd hate to advocate a show that you end up not liking anyway.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Now Morrus is back, and he's moved it to House Rules.  I think I'm winning this one.
> 
> Ooooh, I can't wait until they find a pretext to move it to off-topic.  HIVE INVASION!!!!



I'm all for an invasion. 

I finally got to the whole thing. I think vorpalwarrior might be on to something.


----------



## Relique du Madde

> HIVE INVASION!!!!




I'm so tempted to take a screen cap of the thread then post:  "ENworld 03/30/08 NEVAR FORGET!!!"  Just to start the invasion.  Of course, doing that would be so 4/411/7/711/9/911/ etc.Chan.




			
				Aeson said:
			
		

> I think vorpalwarrior might be on to something.




Same here especially.  Something about moderators moderating themselves in a public forum doesn't seem right.


----------



## hafrogman

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> I'm so tempted to go over there and post:  ENworld 03/30/08 NEVAR FORGET!!! just to start the invasion.



Surely 3/31?







			
				Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> Same here especially.  Something about moderators moderating themselves in a public forum doesn't seem right.



Yeah, they normally don't.  But if tempers flared, I could see it happening. . . briefly.  Then they would all delete their old arguements.  But they've left them there for everyone to see.


----------



## Relique du Madde

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Surely 3/31?.





Damn...  I really need a calender lol.  I thought today was 30th. lol


----------



## hafrogman

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> Damn...  I really need a calender lol.  I thought today was 30th. lol



I use my watch.

I'm so incredibly un-hip that I still think digital watches are a pretty neat idea.


----------



## Blackrat

Bored. I don't like all this April 1st stuff. It annoys me greatly every year. The only good one I've seen in a decade was the _My Little Pony RPG_ that WotC pulled a couple of years ago. I still wish they'd do it for real some day.


----------



## Jdvn1

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Now Morrus is back, and he's moved it to House Rules.  I think I'm winning this one.
> 
> Ooooh, I can't wait until they find a pretext to move it to off-topic.  HIVE INVASION!!!!



 I think I'm agreeing with you. If it wasn't a joke, the thread would've been locked by now.


----------



## hafrogman

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Bored. I don't like all this April 1st stuff. It annoys me greatly every year. The only good one I've seen in a decade was the _My Little Pony RPG_ that WotC pulled a couple of years ago. I still wish they'd do it for real some day.



Bah, bearer of plague and gloom.  Sometimes they can be quite fun.  Mostly when everyone is in on the joke.  If you get people who get fooled it becomes less entertaining as they invariably complain.

But sometimes good things can even come.  Maybe not the My Little Pony RPG, but there have been 4/1 jokes that became more popular than ever intended and then got added to a later project.


----------



## Jdvn1

Anyone else remember the sig virus?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Anyone else remember the sig virus?



What was that?


----------



## Blackrat

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Bah, bearer of plague and gloom.



It was the cats I tell you, the cats. Bah, half a millenia and we still get the blames from that conspiration.  

I have neither heard of this Sig Virus. Whenever that was, I probably wasn't a very active member.


----------



## Jdvn1

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> What was that?



 There was a new secret sub-forum one year... every time you clicked on it, it'd add a line to your sig like, "User Infect by Sig.Virus" or something.


----------



## Jdvn1

Blackrat said:
			
		

> It was the cats I tell you, the cats. Bah, half a millenia and we still get the blames from that conspiration.
> 
> I have neither heard of this Sig Virus. Whenever that was, I probably wasn't a very active member.



 Seeing as how we've been here the same number of Aprils, you probably weren't very active if you don't remember it.

It lasted for quite a while, and people racked up some HUGE sigs.


----------



## Blackrat

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Seeing as how we've been here the same number of Aprils, you probably weren't very active if you don't remember it.
> 
> It lasted for quite a while, and people racked up some HUGE sigs.



Yeah, I really only became active member around early last year. That was when they stuck me working in the brewery as night guard. Nothing to do but sit on computer.


----------



## Aeson

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Seeing as how we've been here the same number of Aprils, you probably weren't very active if you don't remember it.
> 
> It lasted for quite a while, and people racked up some HUGE sigs.



I was a member at the time but I was inactive. I remember hearing about it after the fact. Darth had something in her sig about being virus free.


----------



## Jdvn1

Hahaha, Rel has a new title.


----------



## Blackrat

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Hahaha, Rel has a new title.



Damnit. Now look what you made me do. I posted outside of Hive!


----------



## Jdvn1

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Damnit. Now look what you made me do. I posted outside of Hive!



 If you become mod, you could ban yourself for posting outside of the Hive.


----------



## Blackrat

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> If you become mod, you could ban yourself for posting outside of the Hive.



A capital idea.


----------



## Aeson

I remember what happened the last time I posted outside the hive. I edited my post this time.


----------



## Jdvn1

Aeson said:
			
		

> I remember what happened the last time I posted outside the hive. I edited my post this time.



 Aw, I wanted to see what it was.


----------



## Aeson

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Aw, I wanted to see what it was.



I suggested blackrat take Plane Sailing's job and I'd take Rel's.


----------



## Jdvn1

Aeson said:
			
		

> I suggested blackrat take Plane Sailing's job and I'd take Rel's.



 What's wrong with that? Why edit?


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:
			
		

> I suggested blackrat take Plane Sailing's job and I'd take Rel's.



See, now I'd have to ban you too for posting outside Hive.


----------



## Jdvn1

Blackrat said:
			
		

> See, now I'd have to ban you too for posting outside Hive.





So that rule applies to all Hivers?


----------



## hafrogman

Blackrat said:
			
		

> See, now I'd have to ban you too for posting outside Hive.



I've put in a job application.


----------



## Aeson

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> What's wrong with that? Why edit?



Reasons I don't want to go into here.


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:
			
		

> See, now I'd have to ban you too for posting outside Hive.



But I don't come around enough as it is these days.   Do you really want to ban me from posting in a thread that has been losing activity of late?


----------



## Jdvn1

hafrogman said:
			
		

> The time for the Hiveocracy has come!



Quotable? I think so.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I've put in a job application.



Hey froggy, you have some brown stuff on your nose.


----------



## Aeson

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Quotable? I think so.



I agree.


----------



## Jdvn1

Aeson said:
			
		

> But I don't come around enough as it is these days.   Do you really want to ban me from posting in a thread that has been losing activity of late?



 Yeah, I was thinking that I don't post at EN World often enough anymore for a 3 day ban to matter anyways.


----------



## GnomeWorks

I admit that I'm surprised to see the Hive still around, after all these years.

/ is oldschool
// remembers randomling, horacio, and dragongirl
/// was around when the first golden thread was started, or whatever it was called
//// slashies for slashies' sake


----------



## Aeson

GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> I admit that I'm surprised to see the Hive still around, after all these years.
> 
> / is oldschool
> // remembers randomling, horacio, and dragongirl
> /// was around when the first golden thread was started, or whatever it was called
> //// slashies for slashies' sake



We have some slow times and cast changes but the rating are strong enough the network keeps us on the air.


----------



## Jdvn1

GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> I admit that I'm surprised to see the Hive still around, after all these years.
> 
> / is oldschool
> // remembers randomling, horacio, and dragongirl
> /// was around when the first golden thread was started, or whatever it was called
> //// slashies for slashies' sake



 I remember randomling and horacio--the Hive has changed quite a bit, though. It's no longer the nutkinland alt.


----------



## Aeson

Froggy, you're killing me in that thread. You da frog.


----------



## Aeson

Horacio still comes around some times.


----------



## hafrogman

Flurry of posts!  Fungus style.







			
				Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Quotable? I think so.



Glad you think so.


			
				Aeson said:
			
		

> Hey froggy, you have some brown stuff on your nose.



Really?  Crap.

.
.
.

I kill me.


			
				GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> I admit that I'm surprised to see the Hive still around, after all these years.
> 
> / is oldschool
> // remembers randomling, horacio, and dragongirl
> /// was around when the first golden thread was started, or whatever it was called
> //// slashies for slashies' sake



Welcome back.  I was around in those days.  But I didn't post, wasn't in the Hive. . . and didn't have nearly as much fun.


			
				Aeson said:
			
		

> Froggy, you're killing me in that thread. You da frog.



Yeah, I'm bored, so I'm just having a ton of fun.  Sadly, I got dragged on-topic by some kill-joy.  *sigh*


----------



## Jdvn1

Oh, and new Off Topic name. I'm amused.


----------



## Jdvn1

Aeson said:
			
		

> Froggy, you're killing me in that thread. You da frog.



 /me agrees.

It may not be easy bein' green, but you pull it off with panache!


----------



## GnomeWorks

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Welcome back.  I was around in those days.  But I didn't post, wasn't in the Hive. . . and didn't have nearly as much fun.




Yeah, I was around for a bit of it, but I wasn't really active in it. I guess I just never really got it. Still don't. *shrug*



> Yeah, I'm bored, so I'm just having a ton of fun.  Sadly, I got dragged on-topic by some kill-joy.  *sigh*




That thread irks the crap out of me. I hate April.


----------



## Jdvn1

GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> Yeah, I was around for a bit of it, but I wasn't really active in it. I guess I just never really got it. Still don't. *shrug*
> 
> 
> 
> That thread irks the crap out of me. I hate April.



 My favorite explanation for the Hive, currently, is in Blackrat's sig:

The Hive.
Long may this oasis of (in)sanity remain, a beacon of light to the lost, frustrated or just plain tired contributors to EnWorld. -- Talislan


----------



## Aeson

I really hope it's a joke. I'd hate to see the mods quit. Rel and PC are good guys.


----------



## Aeson

GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> Yeah, I was around for a bit of it, but I wasn't really active in it. I guess I just never really got it. Still don't. *shrug*



There is nothing to get. Just roll with it.


----------



## GnomeWorks

Aeson said:
			
		

> There is nothing to get. Just roll with it.




Everyone keeps saying that. But I can't roll - I have appendages that get in the way. That and there are no hills near here... I could roll off the deck, maybe, but that would probably hurt.

Besides, bouncing is much more fun than rolling.


----------



## hafrogman

GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> I guess I just never really got it. Still don't. *shrug*



Well, basically it's like a chat room where you can participate quickly or slowly depending on your personal preference.  We sit around and discuss whatever, because we can't be bothered to create 100 different threads about all the random topics we disucss.

So, we grab a topic from our mind, our discussions. . . or other threads where we feel a full discussion would be hindered.







			
				GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> Someone was trying to tell me the other day that FF XI should've been set in the world of ruin, because it would've been a lot more interesting.



They might have actually gotten me interested had they gone with that route.  I know it just isn't done for MMORPGs, but the whole multiple races thing from FFXI didn't do it for me.  The overwhelming majority of characters have been human.  The occasional exception I always felt should be just that.  I would have been down with a World of Ruin human-centric game.







			
				GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> To relate this to 4e, though, the world of ruin would possibly make for an interesting PoL setting.



This could also work quite well.  And probably very doable.  I think most of the problems created when people create FFd20 games is in trying to capture too much of the system.  Do you really need a gambler class?  Or dragoon?  Just keep the D&D classes, stat up iconic monsters, and tell a story.


----------



## GnomeWorks

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Well, basically it's like a chat room where you can participate quickly or slowly depending on your personal preference.  We sit around and discuss whatever, because we can't be bothered to create 100 different threads about all the random topics we disucss.




The random aspects are always what threw me for a loop. I don't think very well on my feet, unfortunately, and the Hive calls for that, quite a bit.



> They might have actually gotten me interested had they gone with that route.  I know it just isn't done for MMORPGs, but the whole multiple races thing from FFXI didn't do it for me.  The overwhelming majority of characters have been human.  The occasional exception I always felt should be just that.  I would have been down with a World of Ruin human-centric game.




I tend to agree, but I like a little variety. But I have this issue with Star Wars, too - there's supposedly like hundreds of races, but all you ever see are humans.



> This could also work quite well.  And probably very doable.  I think most of the problems created when people create FFd20 games is in trying to capture too much of the system.  Do you really need a gambler class?  Or dragoon?  Just keep the D&D classes, stat up iconic monsters, and tell a story.




Mechanics enhance the flavor; they support it in ways that I can't quite explain.

Having a gambler class is sensical to me. Dragoon could just be a fighter variant, or feat-chain. But these should be options available, IMO.


----------



## hafrogman

GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> Having a gambler class is sensical to me. Dragoon could just be a fighter variant, or feat-chain. But these should be options available, IMO.



I suppose they can help to lend the world some flavor, but on the other hand, there is still a lot that can be done with the existing rules.

A gambler is a rogue.
A dragoon studies the jumping combat style from complete warrior.

The rules are there, you can just call them differently to keep the feeling of familiarity.

Cure Light Wounds = Cure
Cure Moderate Wounds = Cur2
Cure Serious Wounds = Cur3

... only allow people to have four character long names. . .

Okay, I may be interjecting a little too much of my own personal favorite FF game here.


----------



## Jdvn1

GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> Everyone keeps saying that. But I can't roll - I have appendages that get in the way. That and there are no hills near here... I could roll off the deck, maybe, but that would probably hurt.
> 
> Besides, bouncing is much more fun than rolling.



 You rock.


----------



## Jdvn1

hafrogman said:
			
		

> ... only allow people to have four character long names. . .
> 
> Okay, I may be interjecting a little too much of my own personal favorite FF game here.



I don't need vowels, do you?


----------



## hafrogman

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> You rock.



But no roll?

What if I want to rock AND roll?

All night.


----------



## hafrogman

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I don't need vowels, do you?



JDVN
AESN
HFMN
GNWK

. . .  I have this urge to pull out my cartridge.


----------



## GnomeWorks

hafrogman said:
			
		

> A gambler is a rogue.




Nah, I like having a different class. I don't like that one class tries to fulfill several different character types. It's why I don't like 2e, or anything prior - nothing to differentiate fighter A from fighter B, mechanically.



> A dragoon studies the jumping combat style from complete warrior.




You need a few more books than that, to do it right. 

The rules are there, you can just call them differently to keep the feeling of familiarity.



> Cure Light Wounds = Cure
> Cure Moderate Wounds = Cur2
> Cure Serious Wounds = Cur3
> 
> ... only allow people to have four character long names. . .
> 
> Okay, I may be interjecting a little too much of my own personal favorite FF game here.




Get with the times, man! It's cure, cura, curaga, curaja, now. 



			
				Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> You rock.




Only in preparation for the bouncing. Or when I'm not allowed to bounce. Or when they strap me into the chair... *man* do I hate it when they do that...


----------



## hafrogman

GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> Get with the times, man! It's cure, cura, curaga, curaja, now.



CuraBAH!  For me, the time shall always be 1989. . . or an awesome band with Morris Day.

I'm usually all for accurate translations, but spell names are not on of those times.  Dragon Quest 8 did the same thing to me.  Hoimi?  *sigh*


----------



## Aeson

GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> Everyone keeps saying that. But I can't roll - I have appendages that get in the way. That and there are no hills near here... I could roll off the deck, maybe, but that would probably hurt.
> 
> Besides, bouncing is much more fun than rolling.



Froggy, I like this one. Can we keep 'em?


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> Froggy, I like this one. Can we keep 'em?



Well, that's not up to me.  That's up to your father.  But remember, Aeson.  Keeping a gnome is a lot of hard work.  You'll have to walk it and feed it, every day.

What do gnomes eat, anyways?

Gnosh?


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Well, that's not up to me.  That's up to your father.  But remember, Aeson.  Keeping a gnome is a lot of hard work.  You'll have to walk it and feed it, every day.
> 
> What do gnomes eat, anyways?
> 
> Gnosh?



I promise to take care of it.


----------



## GnomeWorks

hafrogman said:
			
		

> CuraBAH!  For me, the time shall always be 1989. . . or an awesome band with Morris Day.




Bah, it's a lot more sensical than Cure, Cure 2, Cure 3, Cure 4! At least, it sounds cooler, anyway.



> What do gnomes eat, anyways?
> 
> Gnosh?




Gnosh? Please. That's so last Tuesday. We eat snosberries now. Though I hear the European gnomes have moved on to curry. We American gnomes won't get the memo 'til Wednesday, though, so that might just be a rumor.



			
				Aeson said:
			
		

> I promise to take care of it.




*squeak* (Trans: You're not going to tie me into any chairs, are you?)


----------



## Aeson

GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> *squeak* (Trans: You're not going to tie me into any chairs, are you?)



Only if you're into that sort of thing. I don't tie anyone down without their consent and a safe word.


----------



## hafrogman

GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> Bah, it's a lot more sensical than Cure, Cure 2, Cure 3, Cure 4! At least, it sounds cooler, anyway.



Cooler, perhaps.  But there's far too many letters.  4 letters only.  You can't even have the 'e'.







			
				GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> Gnosh? Please. That's so last Tuesday. We eat snosberries now. Though I hear the European gnomes have moved on to curry. We American gnomes won't get the memo 'til Wednesday, though, so that might just be a rumor.



Sorry, I haven't spoken to Gnorbert in a while.  I think he's on vacation.







			
				GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> *squeak* (Trans: You're not going to tie me into any chairs, are you?)



Giggity?


----------



## GnomeWorks

Aeson said:
			
		

> Only if you're into that sort of thing. I don't tie anyone down without their consent and a safe word.








			
				hafrogman said:
			
		

> Cooler, perhaps.  But there's far too many letters.  4 letters only.  You can't even have the 'e'.




What is a "cur", anyway? Isn't that another name for a pirate? So casting Cur 3 makes three curs appear? Or does it make the third cur show up? And how are they supposed to heal you, anyway?



> Sorry, I haven't spoken to Gnorbert in a while.  I think he's on vacation.




It's alright, it's not like we gnomes expect the rest of you to keep up with our ever-changing dietary habits.



> Giggity?


----------



## hafrogman

GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> What is a "cur", anyway? Isn't that another name for a pirate? So casting Cur 3 makes three curs appear? Or does it make the third cur show up? And how are they supposed to heal you, anyway?



Dogs actually.

And. . . . um. . . I don't know how they healed you.  But they worked.

Just as well as Fir (attack spell to summon a tree) and Lit (Summoned an English Professor to bore the enemy to death?)


----------



## Aeson

Don't be   . We're harmless.


----------



## GnomeWorks

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Dogs actually.
> 
> And. . . . um. . . I don't know how they healed you.  But they worked.




Hmm. Maybe they "lick you to life"? I've heard the expression "licked to death," before, so maybe this is just that, but in reverse?



> Just as well as Fir (attack spell to summon a tree) and Lit (Summoned an English Professor to bore the enemy to death?)




Well, both of those are at least sensical. If I throw a fir at you, it's going to hurt. And who isn't bored to death by English professors?



			
				Aeson said:
			
		

> Don't be  . We're harmless.




Or so you say, before you trap me in a dark pit of despair!

I see through your tricks! You won't get me a second time! I don't have enough chocolate to get out again!


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> Don't be   . We're armless.



Fixed that for Torso boy over there.  He's here in the hive. . . doesn't say much.  I don't think he likes typing.


----------



## Aeson

Did you say chocolate?


----------



## hafrogman

Where's the Rat, anyways?  Gone to sleep?  Lazy future time-zoners.

The Thread is back. . . the invasion begins again.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Fixed that for Torso boy over there.  He's here in the hive. . . doesn't say much.  I don't think he likes typing.



It's hard to type with your tongue. Torso boy's servo arms are on backorder. He'll type again one day.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Where's the Rat, anyways?  Gone to sleep?  Lazy future time-zoners.
> 
> The Thread is back. . . the invasion begins again.



I wonder who had "Spoony will move the thread also" in the pool.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> It's hard to type with your tongue. Torso boy's servo arms are on backorder. He'll type again one day.



I've heard it's going to be another year.  So by the time they finally arrive, his stock dividends will have paid off, and mechanical limbs will be much more sophisticated.

We'll have the money.
We'll have the technology.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> When I find someone who hasn't watched Firefly, I go out and buy them a copy!



 What is this firefly thing you speak of?


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I've heard it's going to be another year.  So by the time they finally arrive, his stock dividends will have paid off, and mechanical limbs will be much more sophisticated.
> 
> We'll have the money.
> We'll have the technology.



We could ask the board for donations but at the rate things are going today the board may not be here in a year.


----------



## hafrogman

Reveille said:
			
		

> What is this firefly thing you speak of?



Okay. . . if you're serious, I really AM buying you a copy.


----------



## Aeson

Reveille said:
			
		

> What is this firefly thing you speak of?



Blasphemer.


----------



## Aeson

Rev, you're missing the greatest thread in all of ENWorld history.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> We could ask the board for donations but at the rate things are going today the board may not be here in a year.



I'm certain the thread is a joke, it's gotten more and more off the wall.  I'm sure ENWorld will be here for years to come.  As long as you like 4e.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I'm certain the thread is a joke, it's gotten more and more off the wall.  I'm sure ENWorld will be here for years to come.  As long as you like 4e.



I'm sure it's just a joke. I don't like 4e but I'll still be here any way.


----------



## Mycanid

Reveille said:
			
		

> What is this firefly thing you speak of?




It was a one season sci fi type series on TV that they went and made a movie for (and even some rpg's iirc).

It is greatly loved amongst certain circles.

I certainly enjoyed both the movie and the tv show episodes. Might be worth your while to pick it up.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Okay. . . if you're serious, I really AM buying you a copy.



Seriously, what is it?


----------



## hafrogman

Yay!  Fungus!

I haven't seen you around (at the same time as me) for ages!  How ya been?


----------



## hafrogman

Reveille said:
			
		

> Seriously, what is it?



1. See Mycanid post.
2. Joss Whedon's sci-fi space western.
3. Your birthday present.


----------



## Aeson

With the Spring comes the fungus.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> 1. See Mycanid post.
> 2. Joss Whedon's sci-fi space western.
> 3. Your birthday present.



I've seen the show but don't have the DVD. My birthday is in July.

Hint hint hint


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Yay!  Fungus!
> 
> I haven't seen you around (at the same time as me) for ages!  How ya been?




Pretty good Hafrog ... pretty good. 

Am visiting Alaska right now until the end of May.

How about yourself?


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> I've seen the show but don't have the DVD. My birthday is in July.
> 
> Hint hint hint



Technically it's supposed to be for people who haven't seen it.  But I suppose I could make an exception. . . especially if you have friends or family who haven't seen it that you will lend to or watch with.


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> I've seen the show but don't have the DVD. My birthday is in July.
> 
> Hint hint hint


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Pretty good Hafrog ... pretty good.
> 
> Am visiting Alaska right now until the end of May.
> 
> How about yourself?



I've been much the same as always.  Workin'.  Sleepin'.  Workin' some more.  Alaska, eh?  Nice time of year to be there, I imagine?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> 3. Your birthday present.



 And I didn't get you anything.


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I've been much the same as always.  Workin'.  Sleepin'.  Workin' some more.  Alaska, eh?  Nice time of year to be there, I imagine?




Yes indeed ... nice and cold and snowy.

Just how I like it.


----------



## hafrogman

Reveille said:
			
		

> And I didn't get you anything.



You got me a very nice thread.

But really, as I said to Aeson, it's mostly about the sharing of the show.  People who haven't seen it need to watch it.  People who watch it then need to share it with others.  So, once you have watched it, I will expect you to make your friends and family watch as well, assuming they haven't already.


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Yes indeed ... nice and cold and snowy.
> 
> Just how I like it.



Is it still?  Nevermind.  Guess it's too far north for Spring.


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> You got me a very nice thread.
> 
> But really, as I said to Aeson, it's mostly about the sharing of the show.  People who haven't seen it need to watch it.  People who watch it then need to share it with others.  So, once you have watched it, I will expect you to make your friends and family watch as well, assuming they haven't already.




I agree with this one Hafrog.


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Is it still?  Nevermind.  Guess it's too far north for Spring.




Late spring here this year for some reason.

I like it, but the local gardeners are not so thrilled about it.

Last year was similar and the various berry crops were mostly ruined.  :\


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I agree with this one Hafrog.



It's a habit my family taught me well.  There is more than one series of books that my family has at one point or another had three copies of.

One for my parents.
One for me once I moved out.
One to lend out to others so they could share in the fun.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Technically it's supposed to be for people who haven't seen it.  But I suppose I could make an exception. . . especially if you have friends or family who haven't seen it that you will lend to or watch with.



I have people I'd like to see it.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> I have people I'd like to see it.



P.M. or e-mail an address.

username at gmail dot com


----------



## Mycanid

Good on you Hafrog.


----------



## Relique du Madde

So um.... now that I'm back from having my hopes and dreams dashed into millions of pieces... what ever happened with the mod civil war..?


----------



## Mycanid

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> So um.... now that I'm back from having my hopes and dreams dashed into millions of pieces... what ever happened with the mod civil war..?




What? What civil war?


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> What? What civil war?



You haven't seen it? http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=222759


----------



## Relique du Madde

I swear now that i finished reading that thread I could sum it up in statements:

/gquit
/gremove
/gdisband


Hopefully, that thread was only a bad April Fool's day prank... cuz if not..


----------



## Jdvn1

Reveille said:
			
		

> What is this firefly thing you speak of?



 I've only seen the movie, not the show.

Well, I guess a friend of mine made me watch the pilot.

Neither hugely impressed me, though there was fun action.


----------



## Lady of Pain

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> I swear now that i finished reading that thread I could sum it up in statements:
> 
> /gquit
> /gremove
> /gdisband
> 
> 
> Hopefully, that thread was only a bad April Fool's day prank... cuz if not..




I'm assuming it is. But I have to say it was good enough to make me log into EnW for the first time in 6 mos.


----------



## Jdvn1

hafrogman said:
			
		

> THIS POST HAS BEEN CENSORED BY THE MAN. THE REVOLUTION WILL NOT BE VLOGGED!



Another winner.


----------



## Jdvn1

As a side note: Darkness is probably my favorite mod, shame he doesn't Hive much anymore.


----------



## Aurora

Looks like a lot of people are having fun with the April Fools thread this year.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Looks like a lot of people are having fun with the April Fools thread this year.



Looks like it. I'd like to see what they do tomorrow for the actually day to top this. lol


----------



## Aeson

Look out it's diaglo's board now.


----------



## Jdvn1

Aeson said:
			
		

> Look out it's diaglo's board now.



 Ahahaha! I just noticed that!


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> P.M. or e-mail an address.
> 
> username at gmail dot com



PM sent.


----------



## Aeson

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Ahahaha! I just noticed that!



It's the end of the world as we know it.


----------



## Jdvn1

Aeson said:
			
		

> It's the end of the world as we know it.



 The horror! He's not going to make me roll 3d6 in order, is he? Say it ain't so!


----------



## Aeson

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> The horror! He's not going to make me roll 3d6 in order, is he? Say it ain't so!



At least you won't have to roll for all of your clones.


----------



## Jdvn1

Aeson said:
			
		

> At least you won't have to roll for all of your clones.



 That's what computer programs are for.


----------



## Aeson

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> That's what computer programs are for.



Shouldn't they have the same stats? Just Xerox your character sheet.


----------



## Jdvn1

Aeson said:
			
		

> Shouldn't they have the same stats? Just Xerox your character sheet.



 I heard of a guy whose character died and was told to roll up a new character. So he erased the character name and wrote in "Xerox."

I like variety, though. It's a spice or something.


----------



## Bront

*mod hat*

This thread is unofficialy closed pending an official close.

We've been asked my Michael Morrus to not run a thread over 1000 because it causes database problems.

use This thread.


----------



## Jdvn1

I thought he'd come along and close them, though, like he did every other 1000+ post thread (or, some mod).


----------



## Heckler

HEY!

Bront said not to post in this thread anymore!

:gnash:


----------

